# Everything You Ever Wanted To Know About The 911 Conspiracy Theory In Under 5 Minutes



## paulitician (Jan 13, 2012)

'911: A Conspiracy Theory.' Brilliant.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yuC_4mGTs98]9/11: A Conspiracy Theory - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## paulitician (Jan 13, 2012)

"If you have questions about this story you are a bat-shit paranoid tin foil dog abusing baby hater and will be reviled by everyone."

Classic.


----------



## paulitician (Jan 13, 2012)

"If you love your country and your freedom,happiness,rainbows,rock & roll,puppy dogs,apple pie,and your Grandma, you will never ever express doubts about any part of this story to anyone...EVER."

Both hilarious and sad at the same time. That really does sum up the mentality of most average Americans.


----------



## candycorn (Jan 13, 2012)

paulitician said:


> '911: A Conspiracy Theory.' Brilliant.
> 
> 9/11: A Conspiracy Theory - YouTube



So now you can tell us...how the explosives withstood the fires and were not thrown clear by the impact of the airplane crashes.

Feel free to fill us in now.


----------



## paulitician (Jan 13, 2012)

candycorn said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > '911: A Conspiracy Theory.' Brilliant.
> ...



I'm no expert. I never claimed to be one. I have posted some excellent Documentary recommendations here though. In those Documentaries you will hear from many well-respected award-winning Engineers and Architects. Check em out.


----------



## paulitician (Jan 14, 2012)

Probably time for that new 911 Investigation. I hope it happens.


----------



## eots (Jan 14, 2012)

candycorn said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > '911: A Conspiracy Theory.' Brilliant.
> ...



the "explosives" where to take out the central core well within the building and from testimony of wittiness started from the bottom


----------



## paulitician (Jan 14, 2012)

eots said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...



Pretty awesome video huh? The end of it really does sum up the mentality of most average Americans.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 14, 2012)

paulitician said:


> Probably time for that new 911 Investigation. I hope it happens.



well that wont happen till the people take back their country and get rid of our corrupt congress and hold our leaders accountable to uphold the constituion and we become a government of the people, for the people, and by the people again instead of for the corporations.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 14, 2012)

eots said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...



the trolls cant get around that fact. the witness testimonys.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 14, 2012)

paulitician said:


> '911: A Conspiracy Theory.' Brilliant.
> 
> 9/11: A Conspiracy Theory - YouTube



excellent video.It takes the 9/11 official conspiracy theory apologists to school.Notice how agent candycunt-aka obamerican and the Bush dupes dont have any rebuttals just irrelevent questions?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 14, 2012)

paulitician said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...



He should be demanding that Bush and Cheney be put under oath and a lie detector and ask THEM the questions since they are the ones that have all the answers.


----------



## Crackerjack (Jan 14, 2012)

9/11 rim job said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > '911: A Conspiracy Theory.' Brilliant.
> ...


Still no proof.  As always, coward.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 14, 2012)

Crackerjack said:


> 9/11 rim job said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...



as usual,the troll coward can only fling shit in defeat like the monkey  he is when he is defeated.thanks for proving you did not watch the video kid.


----------



## Crackerjack (Jan 14, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> Crackerjack said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 rim job said:
> ...


Are you too stupid to read, shithead?

I've asked you about four times now to give me proof of your assertion that I'm an agent.  *Right the fuck now, cumstain.*

Fucking cowardly prick.


----------



## Crackerjack (Jan 14, 2012)

Oh noes!  Calling for back up!  Help!  Help!



Fucking pussy.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 14, 2012)

someone farted in here.happened at 5:50 and 5:58 pm today from the troll. and 6:04 pm as well i see.lol.


----------



## Crackerjack (Jan 14, 2012)

9/11 rim job said:


> someone farted in here.happened at 5:50 and 5:58 pm today from the troll.


Another coward who can't back up his bullshit.  And we're supposed to take your word for some 9/11 conspiracy?

Epic FAIL, coward.

You got beat up a lot as a child, didn't you?


----------



## paulitician (Jan 14, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> someone farted in here.happened at 5:50 and 5:58 pm today from the troll. and 6:04 pm as well i see.lol.



Hilarious.


----------



## Obamerican (Jan 15, 2012)

paulitician said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > someone farted in here.happened at 5:50 and 5:58 pm today from the troll. and 6:04 pm as well i see.lol.
> ...


Hilarious? You really are stupid.


----------



## paulitician (Jan 15, 2012)

Obamerican said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...



Hilarious and 100% accurate. You and your buddys' replies really are just stanky verbal-diarrhea gibberish. So face it,he nailed you perfectly.


----------



## Crackerjack (Jan 15, 2012)

paulitician said:


> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...


Stop stalking!  Waaaah!  Stop stalking!!  You're making me scared!!  

Fucking idiot.


----------



## paulitician (Jan 15, 2012)

Crackerjack said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Obamerican said:
> ...



Never said i was scared Dummy. I said it was creepy but also pretty funny. And i see you're still stalking. You have now become the perfect angry stalker troll. So Congrats! Hope you're proud of yourself. What an achievement.


----------



## Crackerjack (Jan 15, 2012)

paulitician said:


> Crackerjack said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...


Yeah, I'm going to take what the village idiot says to heart.

Scared little pussy.


----------



## paulitician (Jan 15, 2012)

Crackerjack said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Crackerjack said:
> ...



Still stalking though huh? You're an amateur.


----------



## Crackerjack (Jan 15, 2012)

paulitician said:


> Crackerjack said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...


It's called a reply, dipshit.  Look it up.


----------



## paulitician (Jan 15, 2012)

Crackerjack said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Crackerjack said:
> ...



No,what you're doing is called stalking. And you're not even good at it. Why don't you try posting your own material for a change? Quit stalking others' posts and spamming em with your stupid one-liner attacks. Because that really is just Message Board cowardice and amateurism. I mean do you even read the OP's? Doesn't look like it. You just go straight for the personal attacks. But hey,i can't change who you are. You want to be angry stalker troll,than so be it. Enjoy.


----------



## Obamerican (Jan 15, 2012)

paulitician said:


> Crackerjack said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...


The OP is anything but original. We were posting here way before your sorry ass showed up yet you call us the stalkers. You say your done with us yet you continue to post. You think Rimjob is successful and hilarious. How much longer will you continue to make a fool of yourself?


----------



## Crackerjack (Jan 15, 2012)

paulitician said:


> Crackerjack said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...


Cowardice, huh?  Shall I say it to your face, pussy?  Would you like that better?


----------



## paulitician (Jan 15, 2012)

Obamerican said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Crackerjack said:
> ...



Yea like you stalker trolls really read the OP's. lol! And i do know your stalker troll intention is to shut people up and hope they never come back to post. But that wont happen with me though. Because i know you guys are just angry little Dummies who can't stand to have their World-Views and order of things challenged. That just pisses you pea-brains off. 

And posting original material does not make one a Message Board 'Stalker Troll.' Those who don't post any material of their own and only angrily reply to others' posts,are the Message Board Stalker Trolls. You are obviously a Stalker Troll. You can only attack and insult. Because you're too damn dumb and cowardly to do any different. So stalk away if that makes you happy. But i'll still be here.


----------



## paulitician (Jan 15, 2012)

Crackerjack said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Crackerjack said:
> ...



Stop with the spittle-spewing gibberish. Get a life Dummy.


----------



## Crackerjack (Jan 15, 2012)

paulitician said:


> Crackerjack said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...


That's what I thought, coward.  Keep hiding behind that keyboard ranting against the Bilderbergers and whatever else.

Pussy.


----------



## paulitician (Jan 15, 2012)

Crackerjack said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Crackerjack said:
> ...



Will do,angry stalker troll. Will do.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jan 15, 2012)

paulitician said:


> '911: A Conspiracy Theory.' Brilliant.
> 
> 9/11: A Conspiracy Theory - YouTube



There's one major problem with your video. It doesn't mention the concrete cores.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/conspiracy-theories/85840-fema-deceives-nation-about-twin-towers-core.html#post1448936


----------



## paulitician (Jan 15, 2012)

Rat in the Hat said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > '911: A Conspiracy Theory.' Brilliant.
> ...



Yeah they left out a few things. But hey,pretty good for under 5 Minutes no?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jan 15, 2012)

paulitician said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...



No, it's not. I would go into all the errors step by step, but my reply would probably exceed the board's bandwidth limitations.


----------



## paulitician (Jan 15, 2012)

Rat in the Hat said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



So you don't think there should be a new 911 Investigation?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jan 15, 2012)

paulitician said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...



No, I don't. I don't see why all that money should be spent to satisfy a bunch of people who are "just asking questions". And besides, they wouldn't believe the results, because it would still come back that 19 hijackers financed by OBL crashed planes and killed people.

And, the only thing the government did wrong was having the FBI, CIA, and NSA so compartmentalized and in-fighting with each other that they couldn't put the facts together and stop the 19 punks before they hi-jacked the planes.


----------



## paulitician (Jan 15, 2012)

Rat in the Hat said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



Fair enough. I disagree,but i can respect your position. I just feel there are way too many unanswered questions. And i strongly believe our Government has lied. But i hear ya. I thought the video was great though. Thanks for your replies.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jan 15, 2012)

paulitician said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...



What do you think our government has lied about in relation to the events of 9/11?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 15, 2012)

paulitician said:


> Crackerjack said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...



thats how kid trolls are that are scared of the truth,they stalk.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 15, 2012)

paulitician said:


> Crackerjack said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...





another child troll i need to add to my ignore list.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jan 15, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Crackerjack said:
> ...



Go away, Paulitician and I are trying to have a serious conversation.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 15, 2012)

oh and Paul  I wouldnt bother addressing Moron in the Hat either,he is another disinformation agent troll that has penetrated this site as well.He isnt the kid troll crackerjack is,he actually attempts to debate and after he gets his ass handed to him on a platter everytime,he resorts to lies to avoid admitting he is losing the debate as you will find out if you try to debate him.


----------



## PredFan (Jan 15, 2012)

Ok, I saw the video.

You people DO realize that Steven Colbert is a comedian right?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 15, 2012)

PredFan said:


> Ok, I saw the video.
> 
> You people DO realize that Steven Colbert is a comedian right?



thats why he did a great job pointing out in a FUNNY way the lies and propaganda of the official version.you got to be on drugs to accept it after all with those great facts he listed.


----------



## Crackerjack (Jan 15, 2012)

9/11 rim job said:


> oh and Paul  I wouldnt bother addressing Moron in the Hat either,he is another disinformation agent troll that has penetrated this site as well.He isnt the kid troll crackerjack is,he actually attempts to debate and after he gets his ass handed to him on a platter everytime,he resorts to lies to avoid admitting he is losing the debate as you will find out if you try to debate him.


This is probably why you never get a serious answer on conspiracy threads.

Coupled with the fact that you're a fucking idiot, of course.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 15, 2012)

still another fart from you candycunt.

that means I have your other sock puppet  on ignore but you already know that,


----------



## PredFan (Jan 15, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, I saw the video.
> ...



You don't do your argument a lot of good by saying things like "If you don't believe it then you must be on drugs, or an idiot, etc."

Noe of the points in that video were on screen long enough to perhaps show context, and there was no evidence supporting any of the assertions. We're supposed to just believe everything said there.

Try watching Penn & Teller's video, which I also watched since I found it while doing a search for the video posted here. They actually are funnier than Colbert, and showed facts as well.


----------



## paulitician (Jan 15, 2012)

PredFan said:


> Ok, I saw the video.
> 
> You people DO realize that Steven Colbert is a comedian right?



Wrong person. James Corbett produced this video. And he's not a 'Comedien' per se. He's a journalist. But I guess you could call him a 'Satirist' as well.


----------



## candycorn (Jan 15, 2012)

Crackerjack said:


> 9/11 rim job said:
> 
> 
> > oh and Paul  I wouldnt bother addressing Moron in the Hat either,he is another disinformation agent troll that has penetrated this site as well.He isnt the kid troll crackerjack is,he actually attempts to debate and after he gets his ass handed to him on a platter everytime,he resorts to lies to avoid admitting he is losing the debate as you will find out if you try to debate him.
> ...



He's the poster child for abortion rights.  Do you really want more shit stains like him walking around?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jan 15, 2012)

Crackerjack said:


> 9/11 rim job said:
> 
> 
> > oh and Paul  I wouldnt bother addressing Moron in the Hat either,he is another disinformation agent troll that has penetrated this site as well.He isnt the kid troll crackerjack is,he actually attempts to debate and after he gets his ass handed to him on a platter everytime,he resorts to lies to avoid admitting he is losing the debate as you will find out if you try to debate him.
> ...



You do realize you can get in a lot of trouble changing a poster's name on a quote, don't you?


----------



## Crackerjack (Jan 15, 2012)

candycorn said:


> Crackerjack said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 rim job said:
> ...


You make a strong argument!


----------



## Crackerjack (Jan 15, 2012)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Crackerjack said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 rim job said:
> ...


"A lot of trouble"?

I was not aware that it was against the rules.  Thank you for pointing it out to me.


----------



## PredFan (Jan 15, 2012)

paulitician said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, I saw the video.
> ...



I stand corrected.

OTOH, he put it out there in a comical format.


----------



## paulitician (Jan 15, 2012)

PredFan said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



Yeah he does that sometimes. He's a pretty smart dude.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 15, 2012)

PredFan said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



just telling it like it is.someone WOULD have to be on drugs to still believe the official version after looking at that video. all of it is documented and proven true so yeah its ignorant not to believe it especially after watching this video here.


watch it and try and debunk it that explosives did not bring the towers down.its only ten minutes long.Nobody has ever been able to debunk it.there are disinfo agent trolls on here that have tried many times but they always fail miserably each time. Barry Jennings testimony that they mentioned briefly in there and bld 7 is the crux of the 9/11 coverup commission the official conspiracy theory apologists cant get around.


----------



## candycorn (Jan 15, 2012)

PredFan said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



Its funny that the 9/11 conspiracy whackjobs will tell you that you shouldn't believe anything you read in the media.  As if You Tube is not "the media" nowadays.  

All in all, they've had 10 years to prove anything.  They've proven nothing except they are a bunch of morons.


----------



## paulitician (Jan 15, 2012)

candycorn said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...



I disagree. They've proven we do need a new & credible 911 Investigation. Our Government has lied to us.


----------



## paulitician (Jan 15, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...



'The Ultimate Con' was a very good Documentary. I like the fact that it didn't have any narration. Very well done film. Thanks.


----------



## candycorn (Jan 15, 2012)

paulitician said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



Okay...tell us what they missed.  The hijackers are dead.  Those who organized and planned it are either dead or in custody.  There have never been any evidence of explosives being used in any buildings.  

Your move....unless you're going to retreat back to your position of being my permanent bitch on this topic. 

I'm guessing you've already done so.


----------



## paulitician (Jan 15, 2012)

candycorn said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



We're calling for a new & credible 911 Investigation. We believe the original investigation was a fraud. There are still far too many unanswered questions. And the '911 Truth' Movement was founded by family members of 911 victims. They are demanding a new investigation. They believe their Government has lied to them. And personally, i fully agree with them. As far as being your 'permanent bitch' goes,that sort of childish rant does not serve you well in a rational adult conversation. And maybe you should watch the video? Just a suggestion anyway. Enjoy.


----------



## candycorn (Jan 15, 2012)

paulitician said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...



Child?

Okay....does a "man" make assertions then doesn't explain why he makes the assertions?

Should you come up with your explanations now or should we change your diaper?

Your move.


----------



## paulitician (Jan 16, 2012)

candycorn said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



Whatever. Stop using multiple accounts you Dummy. Your ignorant posting style gives it all away. We know you're really just one troll using multiple accounts. And that really is incredibly pathetic. It only shows that you're very desperate and unbalanced. But hey,good luck with all that.


----------



## Obamerican (Jan 16, 2012)

Paulie is finally using the word "we". He now feels accepted by Rimjob. I guess that's to be expected when you set your sights so low.


----------



## paulitician (Jan 16, 2012)

Obamerican said:


> Paulie is finally using the word "we". He now feels accepted by Rimjob. I guess that's to be expected when you set your sights so low.



Farting in another thread i see? You nasty.


----------



## Obamerican (Jan 16, 2012)

And who accused me of posting like someone else?


----------



## paulitician (Jan 16, 2012)

Obamerican said:


> And who accused me of posting like someone else?



No,i accused you of being the same person using multiple accounts. But if i'm wrong about that,i apologize.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 17, 2012)

paulitician said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...





thats candycunt/Obamerica for ya.He cant change his colors. He always gives himself away that he is socking under Obamerica cause he says that as Obamerica as well sometimes that your my permanent bitch also.and like i said before,obamerica has a counting problem just like candycunt.He does such a lousy job of hiding his sock puppets.lol.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 17, 2012)

paulitician said:


> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> > And who accused me of posting like someone else?
> ...



I dont think he has "multiple" accounts here.Like i said,The only known sock that candycunt uses to post under as well is this one.Obamamerica.This is his only "known" sock puppet that he posts under besides candycunt.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 17, 2012)

paulitician said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



amen to that.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 17, 2012)

paulitician said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...



Paul why do you play the game disinfo agent candycunt/aka Obamerican WANTS you to play by replying to him? The troll is just seeking attention and is here just to take your time away from you.9/11 is the least of our problems we have to worry about from the government right now.they have other far more sinister plans for us in the future you should be more concerned about rather than taking the bait of an agent and wasting your time with him.

9/11 is just a smokescreen for the government to get truthers thinking about that all the time and posting about it while they are plotting something new for us which is why again 9/11 is the least of our problems we have to worry about  from them right now.


----------



## paulitician (Jan 17, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Obamerican said:
> ...



Yeah,those two accounts are likely one stalker troll. I kind of figured that. Pathetic really.


----------



## paulitician (Jan 17, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



I hear ya. I just have fun with em. I know they're just bitter trolls,but i still like to have some fun with em from time to time. I enjoy watching their troll meltdowns. Had one freak out on me here yesterday. I laughed my ass off. They just can't control their stalking. They really do think they're pissing me off and that makes me laugh even harder. All they have is their dumb one-liner attacks and they run out of material so quickly. I think i exhaust them. lol! Anyway,i am considering the 'ignore' option but i haven't made that decision yet. Right now i'm still having some fun with em. When the fun ends,the 'ignore' begins. Thanks for the replies 911.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 17, 2012)

paulitician said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...



I see,fair enough.yeah they are kinda fun to mess with.after a while though their childish drivel gets reputatious were they become a bore though and i got to the point where i had to put him and his sock puppet and those other two trolls on ignore.oh and thank YOU for that video.I have shown it to about five loyal Bush dupes on another forum and all they can do is fling shit in defeat like the monkeys they are.to know surprise.they did not even bother watching it or try to debunk it.

also it  came in quite handy because I found ONE poster who he believed the official version but he senses something is wrong with our government because he is a ron paul supporter as well so after watching that video,he now has his doubts about the official version now and he actually took me up on my advise to read david ray griffins book DEBUNKING THE 9/11 DEBUNKING,AN ANSWER TO POPULAR MECHANICS AND OTHER DEFENDERS OF THE OFFICIAL CONSPIRACY THEORY
 which was a pleasnt surprise for me cause most people on the net who believe the official version,refuse to look at an oppossing view but he was actually open minded to look at an opposing view and he bought the book.cool huh?


----------



## daws101 (Jan 17, 2012)

once more paranoia rules, the only way to know is to contact the mods and ask if candycorn and obamaAmerican are the same person with different accounts.
give it a try.


----------



## eots (Jan 17, 2012)

daws101 said:


> once more paranoia rules, the only way to know is to contact the mods and ask if candycorn and obamaAmerican are the same person with different accounts.
> give it a try.



agent daws is going to end up having a break down like agent divecon did


----------



## Obamerican (Jan 17, 2012)

daws101 said:


> once more paranoia rules, the only way to know is to contact the mods and ask if candycorn and obamaAmerican are the same person with different accounts.
> give it a try.


 You would think that they would've thought of that on their own. Oh wait.............................


----------



## daws101 (Jan 17, 2012)

eots said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > once more paranoia rules, the only way to know is to contact the mods and ask if candycorn and obamaAmerican are the same person with different accounts.
> ...


only in your wet dreams!


----------



## Obamerican (Jan 17, 2012)

daws101 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


----------



## daws101 (Jan 17, 2012)

Obamerican said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > once more paranoia rules, the only way to know is to contact the mods and ask if candycorn and obamaAmerican are the same person with different accounts.
> ...


it's ok, every once in awhile you almost forget who these obsessed wankers are!


----------



## eots (Jan 17, 2012)

Obamerican said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > once more paranoia rules, the only way to know is to contact the mods and ask if candycorn and obamaAmerican are the same person with different accounts.
> ...



jr agent obamamerican is like daws snot nosed little brother


----------



## daws101 (Jan 17, 2012)

eots said:


> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


 so that make you and handjob a couple!


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jan 17, 2012)

daws101 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Obamerican said:
> ...



What we haven't figured out is what they are a couple of.


----------



## daws101 (Jan 17, 2012)

Rat in the Hat said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


eot's and handjob are a couple of: (insert answer here)


----------



## eots (Jan 17, 2012)

Israel's new online disinformation project pays bloggers for pro-Israel commentsEven though this writer is opposed to the Israel Foreign MInistry plan to hire blogger to post pro-Israel comments, the readers commenting think it is a good idea.

Remember, in the Jan 2009 Gaza onslaught in which Israel used chemical weapons on an unarmed population, there was a similar disinformation program launched on popular sites like Facebook and YouTube to present a white-washed account of Operation Cast Lead.

"Thought-police is here"

"The Foreign Ministry unveiled a new plan this week: Paying talkbackers to post pro-Israel responses on websites worldwide. A total of NIS 600,000 (roughly $150,000) will be earmarked to the establishment of an &#8220;Internet warfare&#8221; squad.

Israel's new online disinformation project pays bloggers for pro-Israel comments // Current TV


----------



## daws101 (Jan 17, 2012)

eots said:


> Israel's new online disinformation project pays bloggers for pro-Israel commentsEven though this writer is opposed to the Israel Foreign MInistry plan to hire blogger to post pro-Israel comments, the readers commenting think it is a good idea.
> 
> Remember, in the Jan 2009 Gaza onslaught in which Israel used chemical weapons on an unarmed population, there was a similar disinformation program launched on popular sites like Facebook and YouTube to present a white-washed account of Operation Cast Lead.
> 
> ...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oQto821rRS0]Paranoid Personality Disorder - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eots (Jan 17, 2012)

Forum posting is a great, free way to get your name out there and increase awareness for your product or service. However, it has to be done carefully and tastefully so that you are posting accurate and relevant information to avoid spamming message boards. An experienced freelancer understands the fine lines that cannot be crossed in forum posting, and how to harness the power of this practice to increase traffic to your main website. 

Forum Posting jobs | Freelance Online Forum Posting jobs | Freelancer.com


----------



## daws101 (Jan 17, 2012)

eots said:


> Forum posting is a great, free way to get your name out there and increase awareness for your product or service. However, it has to be done carefully and tastefully so that you are posting accurate and relevant information to avoid spamming message boards. An experienced freelancer understands the fine lines that cannot be crossed in forum posting, and how to harness the power of this practice to increase traffic to your main website.
> 
> Forum Posting jobs | Freelance Online Forum Posting jobs | Freelancer.com


this post just screams desperation


----------



## Obamerican (Jan 17, 2012)

eots said:


> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


And you're like Rimjob's cock. Small and stupid.


----------



## daws101 (Jan 17, 2012)

Obamerican said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Obamerican said:
> ...


my guess was, it long but you could floss with it!


----------



## Obamerican (Jan 17, 2012)

daws101 said:


> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


----------



## paulitician (Jan 17, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...



Hey you're welcome. And i'm glad your friend decided to open his mind up a bit. That's cool. Because most here don't even watch the films or even read the OP's. They just go straight to the stalker troll stuff. It seems like it is a job for them or something. But like said,when the fun with em ends,the 'Ignore' option begins.


----------



## paulitician (Jan 17, 2012)

daws101 said:


> once more paranoia rules, the only way to know is to contact the mods and ask if candycorn and obamaAmerican are the same person with different accounts.
> give it a try.



Don't care enough to bother. Seriously,just don't care that much.


----------



## paulitician (Jan 17, 2012)

Obamerican said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Obamerican said:
> ...



Seriously dude,that's just creepy. You really do need to get your angry stalker troll problem under control. Yer losing it.


----------



## Obamerican (Jan 17, 2012)

paulitician said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > once more paranoia rules, the only way to know is to contact the mods and ask if candycorn and obamaAmerican are the same person with different accounts.
> ...


You accuse me of being a sock, or, even worse, agree with Rimjob that I'm a sock of Candycorn and you don't care enough to even check it out?

WOW!! I see where you stand on most anything from this point on. Worthless and unreliable.


----------



## Obamerican (Jan 17, 2012)

paulitician said:


> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


Fuck you!


----------



## paulitician (Jan 17, 2012)

Obamerican said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



Did i stutter? Just don't care. If you're a stalker troll who likes to use mulitple accounts to troll,than so be it. It is a bit creepy but whatever floats your boat i guess. Enjoy.


----------



## eots (Jan 17, 2012)

Obamerican said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Obamerican said:
> ...


*
he is going divecon on us...it happens with these agents after awhile*


----------



## Obamerican (Jan 17, 2012)

eots said:


> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...


 As usual you're fucking stupid.


----------



## paulitician (Jan 17, 2012)

eots said:


> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...



lol! Yeah their rants can get pretty bizarre. But what do you expect from low-level grunts? Being a Government Message Board Troll is not a repectable line of work. And they know that. It probably does drive them crazy at some point. But watching stalker troll meltdowns sure is fun.


----------



## Obamerican (Jan 17, 2012)

paulitician said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Obamerican said:
> ...


Actually I'm totally cool with the whole thing. It took awhile but you finally showed what a biased piece of shit you really are.

I will give you credit for backing Eots. He wears some stupid fucking hat and he is a moron BUT he's a better choice than Rimjob. If you were smart enough to check you would see that Eots has NOTHING to do with Rimjob. Fuck you.


----------



## paulitician (Jan 17, 2012)

Obamerican said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



 Damn! That is some incredibly hilarious angry stalker troll shyte right there. An angry troll's way of complimenting someone i guess. I'm sure Eots feels a lot better now. Yeah, some of the stalker trolls here really are losing it. Crazy stuff.


----------



## eots (Jan 17, 2012)

paulitician said:


> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...



_Oh man_...I laughed out loud for real !...cheers


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jan 17, 2012)

eots said:


> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...



  

I can't believe Divey butthurt you so much that you can't let go of it after all this time. 

Here, this should help you to keep your butthurt alive...


----------



## paulitician (Jan 17, 2012)

eots said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Obamerican said:
> ...



So did i. Truly hilarious. Do you feel better now? You just received as close as you're ever gonna get to a compliment from an angry troll?


----------



## paulitician (Jan 17, 2012)

Uh oh. Angry Stalker Troll Alert! We got another one. This should be fun.


----------



## Obamerican (Jan 17, 2012)

paulitician said:


> Uh oh. Angry Stalker Troll Alert! We got another one. This should be fun.


You and Eots do have the usual Ron Paul supporter attitude.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jan 17, 2012)

Uh oh. 9/11 inside job sock puppet alert. We got another one. This should be fun.


----------



## paulitician (Jan 18, 2012)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Uh oh. 9/11 inside job sock puppet alert. We got another one. This should be fun.


----------



## eots (Jan 18, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3OEkDZTldt8]Patriots Question 9/11 - YouTube[/ame]


http://patriotsquestion911.com/


----------



## eots (Jan 18, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pGAiyJ_l2a8&feature=related]9/11 CONSPIRACY: FBI whistleblowers are obstructed, silenced - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 18, 2012)

eots said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > once more paranoia rules, the only way to know is to contact the mods and ask if candycorn and obamaAmerican are the same person with different accounts.
> ...



yeah that was hysterical when  divecunt had his nervous breakdown.

just a matter of time before daws troll does as well.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 18, 2012)

eots said:


> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



i assume you know your talking about candycunt there? candycunt err Obamerica in case you have not noticed,has an obsession over me.He cant get over long ago arguments I had with on 9/11 at another site and hates it that I put him on ignore and dont  give him the attention he seeks,hense his obsession over me and why he hates it when someone talks to me.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 18, 2012)

paulitician said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...



well like I said,agent candycunt/aka obamerica is a paid agent troll.Daws and crackerjack are just kids with no friends in their lives who have nothing better to do with their life.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 18, 2012)

paulitician said:


> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...



its pretty obvious thats what floats his boat.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 18, 2012)

paulitician said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Obamerican said:
> ...



amen to that.


----------



## paulitician (Jan 18, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...



Yeah,it's pretty obvious. They never comment on the films or any of the OP's. They just go immediately to the insult/ridicule game. But i do enjoy watching their angry troll meltdowns. Funny stuff.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 18, 2012)

paulitician said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Uh oh. 9/11 inside job sock puppet alert. We got another one. This should be fun.



I see Moron In the Hats handlers have sent him here as well just like candycunts handlers. thats some funny shit from Moron in the Hat.almost as funny as candycunt losing it in all of his posts. another troll stalker is back.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 18, 2012)

paulitician said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...



Yeah their meltdowns are almost as funny as agent candycunt/Obamaerica. candycunt does such an awful job of hiding his sock puppet Obamerica he really should give it up.He says practically the exact same thing all the time while posting under Obamerica as he does as candycunt and like I said,he gave it away a long time ago with his counting problems he has under BOTH user names. even crackerjack and daws dont have counting problems like candycunt does. priceless isnt it?


----------



## paulitician (Jan 18, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...



Yes their posting styles really are very similar. So for now i have to conclude they are just one Troll using multiple accounts. But i really don't care. Angry Stalker Trolls are nothing new on Message Boards. Just more of the same ole same ole. I do like pissing em off though.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 18, 2012)

paulitician said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...



you concluded right and win  first prize ribbon today. yeah your pissing them off alright and their losing it.It really is funny watchiing them lose it.


----------



## daws101 (Jan 18, 2012)

eots said:


> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...


keep on projecting


----------



## daws101 (Jan 18, 2012)

eots said:


> Patriots Question 9/11 - YouTube
> 
> 
> Patriots Question 9/11 - Responsible Criticism of the 9/11 Commission Report


----------



## daws101 (Jan 18, 2012)

eots said:


> 9/11 CONSPIRACY: FBI whistleblowers are obstructed, silenced - YouTube


----------



## daws101 (Jan 18, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


looks like I found the town of desperation


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jan 18, 2012)

paulitician said:


> Uh oh. Angry Stalker Troll Alert! We got another one. This should be fun.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 19, 2012)

four farts in a row from you daws,congrats. hey there agent moron in the hat,hows your handlers doing? they paying you well?


----------



## paulitician (Jan 19, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> four farts in a row from you daws,congrats. hey there agent moron in the hat,hows your handlers doing? they paying you well?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jan 19, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> four farts in a row from you daws,congrats. hey there agent moron in the hat,hows your handlers doing? they paying you well?



They're paying me a lot better than the little money you make giving blowjobs to sailors.


----------



## eots (Jan 19, 2012)

rat in the hat said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > four farts in a row from you daws,congrats. Hey there agent moron in the hat,hows your handlers doing? They paying you well?
> ...



these agents like rat tend to drift off into their homosexual imaginings of other posters engaging in sex acts when they get bored ,they seem to get pleasure out of it


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jan 19, 2012)

eots said:


> rat in the hat said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...



You mean 9/11 I J isn't a female like she posted elsewhere?


----------



## daws101 (Jan 19, 2012)

Rat in the Hat said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > rat in the hat said:
> ...


shhhh...that's eot's and handjob's little secret!


----------



## paulitician (Jan 20, 2012)

eots said:


> rat in the hat said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...



Yeah the angry stalker trolls here do seem to be getting creepier & creepier by the day. Must be all out of fresh material. Now they're just desperate.


----------



## candycorn (Jan 20, 2012)

Rat in the Hat said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > four farts in a row from you daws,congrats. hey there agent moron in the hat,hows your handlers doing? they paying you well?
> ...



I like when they ask me what type of Plant I am....evergreen baby!!! As in money!


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 20, 2012)

eots said:


> rat in the hat said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...



I know.they always resort  to  that EVERYTIME.Makes you wonder what kind of sicko parents they had.


----------



## paulitician (Jan 20, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > rat in the hat said:
> ...



Angry stalker Trolls don't have parents. They're spawns of the Devil.


----------



## naomibee (Jan 21, 2012)

paulitician said:


> '911: A Conspiracy Theory.' Brilliant.
> 
> 9/11: A Conspiracy Theory - YouTube




every one in washinton lies to cover each others back. as if most people dont already know that.


----------



## candycorn (Jan 21, 2012)

daws101 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Patriots Question 9/11 - YouTube
> ...



That was a good one.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 21, 2012)

edited.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 21, 2012)

something else that video should have added is the amazing coincidence that all three buildings were owned by Silverstein and they were the only three buildings to collpase that day,what an amazing coincidence!!!!!  oh and it looks like someone farted in here today right before my previous post at t 5:25 pm today.


----------



## candycorn (Jan 21, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> something else that video should have added is the amazing coincidence that all three buildings were owned by Silverstein and they were the only three buildings to collpase that day,what an amazing coincidence!!!!!  oh and it looks like someone farted in here today right before my previous post at t 5:25 pm today.



He owned 7 buildings.  How come the others didn't collapse?  

Two were hit by planes and a third had 20 floors taken out of it at the corner.

Those are the facts, now back to the Mickey Mouse Show.

PS:  Sword says hi.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 21, 2012)

still another fart from you candycunt.

congrats.


----------



## paulitician (Jan 21, 2012)

Did the angry stalker trolls even watch the video in the OP? I doubt it. They're so lame.


----------



## candycorn (Jan 21, 2012)

Wow...that is still you're only comment?  It's no wonder you're all alone.


----------



## paulitician (Jan 21, 2012)

candycorn said:


> Wow...that is still you're only comment?  It's no wonder you're all alone.



Seriously candycorn, how much does Government Message Board trolling pay? Can you say? Or will you get busted? Just curious?


----------



## eots (Jan 21, 2012)

candycorn said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > something else that video should have added is the amazing coincidence that all three buildings were owned by silverstein and they were the only three buildings to collpase that day,what an amazing coincidence!!!!!  Oh and it looks like someone farted in here today right before my previous post at t 5:25 pm today.
> ...



very good question  some of them burned much more and had far more extensive damage but never collapsed,,,they where smaller buildings by far  and unlike the spectacle of the towers falling
had little symbolic value and unlike the wtc 7  they did not house government intelligence agencys


----------



## eots (Jan 21, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=65Qg_-89Zr8]Bad Ass Skyscraper Fires and Destruction!! Awesome!! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 22, 2012)

paulitician said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Wow...that is still you're only comment?  It's no wonder you're all alone.
> ...



He wont tell you the truth,he never tells the truth in his posts so you cant expect for him to do that now on his payroll.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 22, 2012)

eots said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...



as usual,candycunt gets his ass handed to him on a platter.simple as pie to do.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jan 22, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-eVFDY8IN1s&feature=related]Clinton slams 9/11 conspiracy heckler - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 22, 2012)

still another fart from another agent troll.the trolls are getting desperate.


----------



## eots (Jan 22, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> still another fart from another agent troll.the trolls are getting desperate.



apparently bill never had sex with that woman either...yup good ol honest bill


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 23, 2012)

eots said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > still another fart from another agent troll.the trolls are getting desperate.
> ...



speaking of "I never had sex with that woman clinton." He totally exposed what a pathological liar he is as well  after the events of waco.He addressed waco on national tv lying his ass off saying-We never fired at the compound of the davidians,they fired at us but we never returned fire. only problem is, films taken that day showed two army helicopters circling the compound firing onto the compound from the helicopter  with a machine gun.

He then lies again saying-we did not start the fire,the davidians were the ones that started the fire.Only problem again is the same one.films taken that day.Films taken that day show a tank bulldozing the compound and spraying flames onto the compound from a flame thrower mounted on top of it. amazing how presidents are able to lie to the american people and commit mass murders  and its okay for them to do so isnt it? and yet, people say we live in a free country.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 23, 2012)

eots said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...



amazing how pred 7 dismisses that little detail isnt it? wonder if he is even aware that the twin towers and bld 7 were the only ones owned by silverstein and the only ones that collapsed that day.hilarious logic the coincidence theorists have isnt it?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 23, 2012)

paulitician said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Wow...that is still you're only comment?  It's no wonder you're all alone.
> ...



what i think is hysterical about candycunt is his life is so pathetic and  so sad he STILL talks to himself addressing my posts.

Thats about as pathetic as anybody can get. amazing how he is so desperate for attention that he still talks to himself. I assumed he got wise when I stopped replying to him YEARS ago.I should have known better.

when someone tells me they have ME on their ignore list and they stop replying to my posts.well i do the logical thing a reasonable person with common sense and logic would do.I ignore them as well.I dont make a moron and idiot out of myself continuing to talk to myself all the time like he does expecting that poster to read my posts.that is extremely sad and pathetic.the guy belongs in a mental institution.

His handlers obviously dont pay him the big bucks if he ignores posts about government corruption.

If you hadnt quoted him,I wouldn't have even been aware that he is STILL talking to himself after all these years.

other than agent divecunt troll,i have never seen someone with such a sad and pathetic life who is so desperate for attention from me that he still fells the need to talk to himself.


----------



## candycorn (Jan 23, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



You read every word I write and you know it...you have just proven as much.  

The reason your only response has to do with flatulence (I'll let the reader make her own joke about the irony) is because you can't debate the facts.  It was the case on every message board that I've blown you out of the water on.

PS: Sword says hi again.


----------



## paulitician (Jan 23, 2012)

eots said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > still another fart from another agent troll.the trolls are getting desperate.
> ...



 Classic.


----------



## GuyPinestra (Jan 31, 2012)

candycorn said:


> You read every word I write and you know it...you have just proven as much.
> 
> The reason your only response has to do with flatulence (I'll let the reader make her own joke about the irony) is because you can't debate the facts. * It was the case on every message board that I've blown you out of the water on.*
> 
> PS: Sword says hi again.



Oops! Better go apologize to your paymaster for admitting you follow him from board to board....


----------



## candycorn (Jan 31, 2012)

GuyPinestra said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > You read every word I write and you know it...you have just proven as much.
> ...



I'm not sure who was here first.  I see you have no comment on all of the facts about 9/11 either.  It's okay, twoofers never do.


----------



## candycorn (Jan 31, 2012)

GuyPinestra said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > You read every word I write and you know it...you have just proven as much.
> ...



Here are the facts, feel free to try and explain them from a twoofer point of view:

*
Well, what I have always come down to when I questioned the Government version is the events at the Pentagon. If you want to say there was a conspiracy afoot, you have to account for all four planes. Flight 93 was crashed in the middle of nowhere and served no purpose whatsoever. Why add that to your "inbox" if you're planning a conspiracy?

But the attacks in DC is the one that none of the twoofers can explain. Much to their chagrin, the lightpoles that were taken out by flight 77 on the way to hitting the Pentagon proves that it was not a conspiracy simply because you would have to include way too many moving parts to add in lightpoles which, nobody and I mean NOBODY, would ever think to include in the first place.

I mean, whenever there is a crash, you ask about survivors and look for a CVR and FDR. Never "show me the lightpoles". So if it were a conspiracy, you'll have to explain away all of the following:

    *Why not just increase the angle of attack to eliminate the lightpoles having to be planted?
    *Why not just change the trajectory of the attack laterally to not include the lightpoles at all?
    *How did the 5 lightpoles get planted with nobody seeing them being planted?
    *How did the cab with the smashed in windshield get there if it wasn't hit by the poles?
    *Why include the needless loose end of the cab driver who is nearly senile--would Bush/Cheney/Rumsfeld/Rice really think, "Man, we need Lloyd Englund to make this conspiracy complete!"
    *Why add in the loose ends--any of whom could blow the cover off of the entire operation--of light pole planters?
    *Why include the Pentagon at all--the HQ of the same group you're going to tap to go to war?


To date, none of those who question the government's version have sufficient'y addressed any of those points much less all of them.

If it isn't a conspiracy in Virginia, there isn't a conspiracy in New York. So it effectively destroys ANY twoofer argument.

PS: If the "missile" crowd also believes that a missile was fired while the plane flew over the Pentagon--which is even more bizarre than those who believe in the "staged lightpole theory", one has to also account for a massive generator that was knocked off of it's moorings before the Pentagon was struck. Missiles explode when they hit things...so apparently the "missile" crowd believes that a missile was fired, zig-zagged and hit 5 light poles then took out a Generator BEFORE hitting the building. Nice.
*


----------



## GuyPinestra (Jan 31, 2012)

I haven't looked into the Pentagon plane yet, so your 'moving the goalposts' isn't going to do you any good. I might spend a few days on that and get back to you. In the meantime, wasn't it convenient that the target in the Pentagon was the VERY office that was investigating that $2.3 TRILLION that Rummy said was missing the day before?


----------



## eots (Jan 31, 2012)

candycorn said:


> GuyPinestra said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



FYI...The large red font and off topic post only serves to hi-lite your insanity


----------



## candycorn (Jan 31, 2012)

GuyPinestra said:


> I haven't looked into the Pentagon plane yet, so your 'moving the goalposts' isn't going to do you any good. I might spend a few days on that and get back to you. In the meantime, wasn't it convenient that the target in the Pentagon was the VERY office that was investigating that $2.3 TRILLION that Rummy said was missing the day before?



He didn't say it was missing.

Feel free to look at it and get back to us.  We all know you won't address the points


----------



## daws101 (Jan 31, 2012)

GuyPinestra said:


> I haven't looked into the Pentagon plane yet, so your 'moving the goalposts' isn't going to do you any good. I might spend a few days on that and get back to you. In the meantime, wasn't it convenient that the target in the Pentagon was the VERY office that was investigating that $2.3 TRILLION that Rummy said was missing the day before?


 before you get too in to this I'll quote you : " isn't going to do you any good."
remember that when your ass is handed to you !


----------



## daws101 (Jan 31, 2012)

eots said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > GuyPinestra said:
> ...


how is it off topic? every one of these threads meanders ...


----------



## GuyPinestra (Jan 31, 2012)

Missing, unaccounted for, same difference

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LJmS_92Oo9I&feature=related]The Missing Trillions (Part 1) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Toro (Jan 31, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Probably time for that new 911 Investigation. I hope it happens.
> ...



And when people stop worrying "about little things, like their children while the murderers Bush and Cheney walk free."


----------



## eots (Jan 31, 2012)

Toro said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...



wtf are you babbling about ??


----------



## candycorn (Jan 31, 2012)

GuyPinestra said:


> Missing, unaccounted for, same difference
> 
> The Missing Trillions (Part 1) - YouTube



Only if you don't have a dictionary or common sense.

Address the points, please.  

Chicken?


----------



## GuyPinestra (Jan 31, 2012)

candycorn said:


> Address the points, please.
> 
> Chicken?



I'll deal with you soon enough, Cornhole, keep your pants on.

Oh, sorry, I forgot what kind of a cheap, *government whore* I was addressing...


----------



## candycorn (Jan 31, 2012)

GuyPinestra said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Address the points, please.
> ...



I guess when you have nothing else, you'll just have to call others names....he he he....


----------



## candycorn (Feb 1, 2012)

Tick tock...we're waiting.


----------



## daws101 (Feb 1, 2012)

eots said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...


confused as usual ....not surprising


----------



## GuyPinestra (Feb 1, 2012)

candycorn said:


> Here are the facts, feel free to try and explain them from a twoofer point of view:
> 
> *
> Well, what I have always come down to when I questioned the Government version is the events at the Pentagon. If you want to say there was a conspiracy afoot, you have to account for all four planes. Flight 93 was crashed in the middle of nowhere and served no purpose whatsoever. Why add that to your "inbox" if you're planning a conspiracy?*


*Flight 93 was meant for the White House or Congress, passengers overcame the hijackers, remember? Or do you not remember the term "Let's roll!" ....



			But the attacks in DC is the one that none of the twoofers can explain. Much to their chagrin, the lightpoles that were taken out by flight 77 on the way to hitting the Pentagon proves that it was not a conspiracy simply because you would have to include way too many moving parts to add in lightpoles which, nobody and I mean NOBODY, would ever think to include in the first place.

I mean, whenever there is a crash, you ask about survivors and look for a CVR and FDR. Never "show me the lightpoles". So if it were a conspiracy, you'll have to explain away all of the following:

    *Why not just increase the angle of attack to eliminate the lightpoles having to be planted?
    *Why not just change the trajectory of the attack laterally to not include the lightpoles at all?
    *How did the 5 lightpoles get planted with nobody seeing them being planted?
    *How did the cab with the smashed in windshield get there if it wasn't hit by the poles?
    *Why include the needless loose end of the cab driver who is nearly senile--would Bush/Cheney/Rumsfeld/Rice really think, "Man, we need Lloyd Englund to make this conspiracy complete!"
    *Why add in the loose ends--any of whom could blow the cover off of the entire operation--of light pole planters?
		
Click to expand...

 I'm not arguing it wasn't a plane. All the missile talk is disinformation to confuse the issue.



			*Why include the Pentagon at all--the HQ of the same group you're going to tap to go to war?
		
Click to expand...

 $2.3 TRILLION




			To date, none of those who question the government's version have sufficient'y addressed any of those points much less all of them.

If it isn't a conspiracy in Virginia, there isn't a conspiracy in New York. So it effectively destroys ANY twoofer argument.

PS: If the "missile" crowd also believes that a missile was fired while the plane flew over the Pentagon--which is even more bizarre than those who believe in the "staged lightpole theory", one has to also account for a massive generator that was knocked off of it's moorings before the Pentagon was struck. Missiles explode when they hit things...so apparently the "missile" crowd believes that a missile was fired, zig-zagged and hit 5 light poles then took out a Generator BEFORE hitting the building. Nice.
		
Click to expand...

 Again, I'm not arguing it wasn't a plane.
*[/QUOTE]


----------



## candycorn (Feb 1, 2012)

GuyPinestra said:


> Flight 93 was meant for the White House or Congress, passengers overcame the hijackers, remember? Or do you not remember the term "Let's roll!" ....


*Okay, and what was the prize for that?  If it is a conspiracy, something is up with Flight 93...unless you're making the argument that the hijacking was a one-off incident aside from the doings in Manhattan:*



> But the attacks in DC is the one that none of the twoofers can explain. Much to their chagrin, the lightpoles that were taken out by flight 77 on the way to hitting the Pentagon proves that it was not a conspiracy simply because you would have to include way too many moving parts to add in lightpoles which, nobody and I mean NOBODY, would ever think to include in the first place.
> 
> I mean, whenever there is a crash, you ask about survivors and look for a CVR and FDR. Never "show me the lightpoles". So if it were a conspiracy, you'll have to explain away all of the following:
> 
> ...






GuyPinestra said:


> I'm not arguing it wasn't a plane. All the missile talk is disinformation to confuse the issue.


*Wow...you're the first then.  What do you think EOTS?  We have a twoofer who thinks it was a plane!!!!  How much are they paying you?  They're paying me more loser!!!* 


> *Why include the Pentagon at all--the HQ of the same group you're going to tap to go to war?[/





GuyPinestra said:


> $2.3 TRILLION



*So your idea is that the Secretary of Defense announces a motive?  Wow...thats incredibly stupid.  But we'll get back to this bizarre scenario.*


> To date, none of those who question the government's version have sufficient'y addressed any of those points much less all of them.
> 
> If it isn't a conspiracy in Virginia, there isn't a conspiracy in New York. So it effectively destroys ANY twoofer argument.
> 
> PS: If the "missile" crowd also believes that a missile was fired while the plane flew over the Pentagon--which is even more bizarre than those who believe in the "staged lightpole theory", one has to also account for a massive generator that was knocked off of it's moorings before the Pentagon was struck. Missiles explode when they hit things...so apparently the "missile" crowd believes that a missile was fired, zig-zagged and hit 5 light poles then took out a Generator BEFORE hitting the building. Nice.





GuyPinestra said:


> Again, I'm not arguing it wasn't a plane.



*So the crash in PA was for no reason and the crash of Flight 77 at the Pentagon was a plane that was brought in to take out the people investigating an unaccounted for $2.3 Trillion that the SECDEF announced prior to the attacks.  

Okay, lets examine that.  Who controls the Pentagon.  The Government.  

So instead of maybe setting a fire, having a break in, re-assigning them to another base and "losing the files" in transit, or any number of other things that could take out these records and, if necessary the people....

Your scenario is that Pentagon officials decided to hijack a plane--you said it was a plane--have it hijacked, and flown into the building.

Thats the case, right?
*


----------



## GuyPinestra (Feb 1, 2012)

candycorn said:


> *So the crash in PA was for no reason and the crash of Flight 77 at the Pentagon was a plane that was brought in to take out the people investigating an unaccounted for $2.3 Trillion that the SECDEF announced prior to the attacks.
> 
> Okay, lets examine that.  Who controls the Pentagon.  The Government.
> 
> ...



The Shanksville crash wasn't supposed to happen, passengers put a monkey wrench in the plan.
The adjacent section of the Pentagon had just undergone upgrades, it was a real-world test of their new fortifications.
And I didn't say it was a plane, the government did. I just haven't looked deep enough to see if I believe or disbelieve them.

And have you noticed anyone asking abut that $2.3 TRILLION since then?

Mission accomplished!


----------



## candycorn (Feb 1, 2012)

GuyPinestra said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > *So the crash in PA was for no reason and the crash of Flight 77 at the Pentagon was a plane that was brought in to take out the people investigating an unaccounted for $2.3 Trillion that the SECDEF announced prior to the attacks.
> ...



It wasn't missing so there is no questions to ask.

Here is what you said:

"I'm not arguing it wasn't a plane"

Your move.


----------



## GuyPinestra (Feb 1, 2012)

candycorn said:


> GuyPinestra said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



It was 'unaccounted for', and nobody has tried to account for it EVER SINCE.

Do you have comprehension issues? When did I say it wasn't a plane that hit the Pentagon? Ohhh, that's right, I didn't. Truth is I don't know WHAT hit the Pentagon, but I'm going on the assumption the government can tell the truth ONCE in a while...


----------



## yidnar (Feb 1, 2012)

the damn airliner hit the building  full of jet fuel at over 400 miles per hour !!! it is a testament to the builders that they stood as long as they did !!!but the members of the left are to stupid to figure it put !! not surprising when you consider how stupid these gender confused ,money is grown on trees,the government is the answer,spend ,spend,idiots !!


----------



## daws101 (Feb 1, 2012)

GuyPinestra said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > *So the crash in PA was for no reason and the crash of Flight 77 at the Pentagon was a plane that was brought in to take out the people investigating an unaccounted for $2.3 Trillion that the SECDEF announced prior to the attacks.
> ...


this ones a twoofer alright...talk about a false premise.
no evidence just a steaming pile 
the money .....war is expensive!


----------



## daws101 (Feb 1, 2012)

GuyPinestra said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > GuyPinestra said:
> ...


it's an easy choice  either a plane did or didn't....if it was a jet, the same one they found parts for in and around the Pentagon, all the passengers on board were identified including the terrorists...then the government is telling the truth.
because if they are. then the whole 911 conspiracy falls like a house of cards  

BTW: assumption is the mother of all fuckup's !


----------



## GuyPinestra (Feb 1, 2012)

yidnar said:


> the damn airliner hit the building  full of jet fuel at over 400 miles per hour !!! it is a testament to the builders that they stood as long as they did !!!but the members of the left are to stupid to figure it put !! not surprising when you consider how stupid these gender confused ,money is grown on trees,the government is the answer,spend ,spend,idiots !!



The Left?? Me?? You're an absolute fucking MORON if you think I'm from the Left.

And your comprehension sucks, too, we're discussing the Pentagon, you reactionary twit!


----------



## GuyPinestra (Feb 1, 2012)

daws101 said:


> GuyPinestra said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



What the fuck does passenger ID's have to do with anything? What difference does it make? I don't know if it was a plane, a missile or the Flying Fucking Spaghetti Monster, it's irrelevant. It turns out the plane hit just the right place to wipe out all the computer records that were being perused to try and find $2.3 TRILLION that the Pentagon couldn't account for. Coincidence? Maybe..

Maybe the moon is really Swiss cheese, too...

And if the government IS telling the truth, or at least mostly the truth, about the Pentagon, it still doesn't change a damned thing that happened in New York. NOTHING!


----------



## candycorn (Feb 1, 2012)

GuyPinestra said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > *So the crash in PA was for no reason and the crash of Flight 77 at the Pentagon was a plane that was brought in to take out the people investigating an unaccounted for $2.3 Trillion that the SECDEF announced prior to the attacks.
> ...



So..."they" (you won't come out and say who you think is behind it--classic chickenshit move on your part) orchestrated a plane crash into the Pentagon right were the office investigating the supposedly missing money was instead of pushing a delete button on a computer or whatever?  Wow....you don't deny that is your stance, right?

Don't you think that (I'm asking him to think...my first mistake)....Bush and company could have just blamed the "missing" Trillions on Clinton since it was 90 days after they were inaugurated. 

Please confirm that is your story....they hijacked and crashed a plane killing hundreds instead of just deleting files.


----------



## candycorn (Feb 1, 2012)

GuyPinestra said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > GuyPinestra said:
> ...



Do you have a good link to this alleged office being the one where computer records were kept?  I happen to know that most of the E ring of the Pentagon is housed by senior officers who get a view of the outside world.  It doesn't seem likely that a bunch of accountants would have such an office but maybe I'm wrong...I'll await a link from a credible source.  PS: Killtown is almost as full of shit as you are.  

The Passenger ID's, DNA, plane parts, etc... all prove it was AA77.  Or does your whackjob conspiracy now include people planting ID's DNA, plane parts, etc....

See boy...you can't explain it without sounding like a fucking lunatic.  You shouldn't be ashamed of that by the way (you should be ashamed of a great many other things BTW); no twoofer has satisfactorily explained the Pentagon and it continues to blow the twoofer asses out of the water in New York--unless you're really going to jump the shark and argue that Flight 77 and 93 were legitimate hijackings and 11 and 175 were terrorist attacks.    You're no exception.  Just another nameless, faceless, useless victim.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 2, 2012)

two farts in a row from you candycunt.congrats.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 2, 2012)

eots said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...



with toto? who knows.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 2, 2012)

GuyPinestra said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Address the points, please.
> ...



best not to bother.This agent is just trying to waste your time and is just seeking your  attention.dont feed the troll.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 2, 2012)

GuyPinestra said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Here are the facts, feel free to try and explain them from a twoofer point of view:
> ...


[/QUOTE]

there goes candycunt in his obsession over the lightpoles again.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 2, 2012)

yidnar said:


> the damn airliner hit the building  full of jet fuel at over 400 miles per hour !!! it is a testament to the builders that they stood as long as they did !!!but the members of the left are to stupid to figure it put !! not surprising when you consider how stupid these gender confused ,money is grown on trees,the government is the answer,spend ,spend,idiots !!



actually it would have STILL been surprising if they had collapsed even if MULTIPLE airliners hit it because they were designed that way that even if multiple ones hit,they would remain standing.they were that strongly built and designed.thats something the trolls like toto whop covers his ears and closes his eyes to these facts ignores.doesnt matter to him that an EXPERT designer said that about the towers in the year before it collapsed. just what the media and government agencies tell him.I love it.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 2, 2012)

GuyPinestra said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > GuyPinestra said:
> ...



You are finding out what everybody finds out about this troll that he has reading comprehension problems.Not surprising.He is a zionest shill so english is probably a second language to this Israli.


----------



## candycorn (Feb 2, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> GuyPinestra said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



Still not explained away by any twoofer.  Looks like I have another victim.  Too bad, so sad.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 2, 2012)

someone farted in here.


----------



## daws101 (Feb 2, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> someone farted in here.


 he said sniffing deeply and smiling!


----------



## candycorn (Feb 2, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> someone farted in here.



Must suck that you can't make an argument for your side...ON ANY TOPIC....

I will defer to your expertise on body odors however.  Given the picture you used to post of yourself, it would look like you're the expert.  That chick that was behind you looked as though she had caught a wiff of you....remember?


----------



## daws101 (Feb 2, 2012)

candycorn said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > someone farted in here.
> ...


personal hygiene is not in handjob's skill set.
love to see that pic!


----------



## paulitician (Feb 9, 2012)

Sock Puppet:

The term sock puppet refers multiple pseudonyms in use by the same person on a particular message board or forum. The analogy of a sock puppet is of a puppeteer holding up both hands and supplying dialogue to both puppets simultaneously. A typical use of a sockpuppet account is to agree with or debate another sockpuppet account belonging to the same person, for the purposes of reinforcing the puppeteer's position in an argument. Sock puppets are usually found when an IP check is done on the accounts in forums.

This forum especially, is infested with annoying Sock Puppets. And we know who they are.


----------



## Obamerican (Feb 9, 2012)

paulitician said:


> Sock Puppet:
> 
> The term sock puppet refers multiple pseudonyms in use by the same person on a particular message board or forum. The analogy of a sock puppet is of a puppeteer holding up both hands and supplying dialogue to both puppets simultaneously. A typical use of a sockpuppet account is to agree with or debate another sockpuppet account belonging to the same person, for the purposes of reinforcing the puppeteer's position in an argument. Sock puppets are usually found when an IP check is done on the accounts in forums.
> 
> This forum especially, is infested with annoying Sock Puppets. And we know who they are.


Then run an IP address check and prove it. Oh yeah, you can't. Once again you spout shit with nothing to back it up. Fucking moron.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 10, 2012)

someone farted in here.


----------



## daws101 (Feb 10, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> someone farted in here.


 said handjob as he pull the peanuts out of his shit!


----------



## Mr. Jones (Feb 15, 2012)

candycorn said:


> GuyPinestra said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



Killing people who could have had input into an audit, or investigation
in one single instance, is easier then deleting all of their computers, or for that matter their own personal memories. Besides it was part of the 9-11 false flag hoax to move us in the direction of the "wars on terror" and Alqaeda that were planned anyway.
Strange how now we are on the side of the  so called "terrorists" group in other parts of the world.



Strange also how people actually believe most all of the BS in this film, and find it perfectly plausible.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 15, 2012)

Mr. Jones said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > GuyPinestra said:
> ...



candycunts logic as usual kills me to no end. yeah like simply deleting a button is going to solve it all. priceles,the shills logic is hysterical.what a dumbfuck,if you delete the files that would blow the lid off the table and everybody would know the government did it,

where if the building comes down due to the fires,the american sheepie liek they are,swaloow it hook line and sinker and the government can just saySHIT HAPPENS. we had no idea that building would collapse which again the american sheeps bout hook,line,and sinker.you use the deleting the button story,nobody buys it.

thats almost as hysterical as his lightpoles obsession with the pentagon.


----------



## Obamerican (Feb 15, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> Mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


You are an uneducated idiot. I notice that you are capable of spelling fart.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 16, 2012)

back so soon to fart again candycunt?


----------



## georgephillip (Feb 21, 2012)

paulitician said:


> '911: A Conspiracy Theory.' Brilliant.
> 
> 9/11: A Conspiracy Theory - YouTube


Subsequent generations of Americans are going to look back at the evidence "explaining" how two airplanes collapsed three steel-framed skyscrapers and come to one inescapable conclusion; those "Americans" who were of legal age on 9/11/2001 are star-spangled cowards. We need to get this right before Bush and Cheney and Clinton die of old age.


----------



## Rocko (Feb 21, 2012)

I know you 911 conspiracy theorists are just having fun, but did it occur to any of you that what you're doing is extremly disrespectful and shameful? Just saying.


----------



## georgephillip (Feb 21, 2012)

Barry44sucks said:


> I know you 911 conspiracy theorists are just having fun, but did it occur to any of you that what you're doing is extremly disrespectful and shameful? Just saying.


Hypothetically, if you became convinced beyond a reasonable doubt that elements of the US government were complicit in the terror attacks of 9/11/2001, what would you consider the greatest crime, the attacks themselves or the coverup?


----------



## Rocko (Feb 21, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> Barry44sucks said:
> 
> 
> > I know you 911 conspiracy theorists are just having fun, but did it occur to any of you that what you're doing is extremly disrespectful and shameful? Just saying.
> ...



The latter.


----------



## georgephillip (Feb 21, 2012)

Barry44sucks said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Barry44sucks said:
> ...


Me too.


----------



## Jos (Feb 22, 2012)

*The looniest of all 9/11 conspiracy theories *



> Astute observers of history are aware that for every notable event there will usually be at least one ,often several wild conspiracy theories which spring up around it. &#8220;The CIA killed Hendrix&#8221;; &#8220;the Pope had John Lennon murdered&#8221;; &#8220;Hitler was half Werewolf&#8221;; &#8220;Space aliens replaced Nixon with a clone,&#8221; etc, etc. The bigger the event, the more ridiculous and more numerous are the fanciful rantings which circulate in relation to it.
> 
> So its hardly surprising that the events of Sept. 11, 2001, have spawned their fair share of these ludicrous fairy tales. And as always, there is -- sadly -- a small but gullible percentage of the population eager to lap up these tall tales, regardless of facts or rational analysis.
> 
> ...


 read more here
Idaho Observer: The looniest of all 9/11 conspiracy theories


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 22, 2012)

Jos said:


> *The looniest of all 9/11 conspiracy theories *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thats some great stuff there by The Idaho Observer.Thanks for sharing that with us.


----------



## Jos (Feb 22, 2012)

AIRFRAMES.ORG - Aircraft Database - N612UA

Strangely, no official NTSB accident report exists.

AIRFRAMES.ORG - Aircraft Database - N334AA

Strangely, no official NTSB accident report exists.


----------



## paulitician (Feb 22, 2012)

Jos said:


> *The looniest of all 9/11 conspiracy theories *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Classic. Yeah, loyal Government Goose Steppers will always accept anything their Big Brother tells them. If they were smarter, they would always question Big Brother.


----------



## daws101 (Feb 22, 2012)

paulitician said:


> Jos said:
> 
> 
> > *The looniest of all 9/11 conspiracy theories *
> ...


----------



## georgephillip (Feb 22, 2012)

paulitician said:


> Jos said:
> 
> 
> > *The looniest of all 9/11 conspiracy theories *
> ...


"There is a principle called 'Occam's razor' which suggests that in the absence of evidence to the contrary, the simplest explanation is most likely to be correct. Conspiracy theorists hate Occam's razor.

"Hijacking 101..." 

"Hijacking a plane is not an easy thing to do. *Hijacking it without the pilot being able to alert ground control is nearly impossible*. The pilot has only to punch in a four digit code to alert ground control to a hijacking. 

"Unconcerned with the awkward question of plausibility, the conspiracy buffs maintain that on that Sept 11, the invisible hijackers took over the plane by the rather crude method of threatening people with boxcutters and knives, and spraying gas (after they had attached their masks, obviously), but somehow took control of the plane without the crew first getting a chance to punch in the hijacking code. *Not just on one plane, but on all four.*"

Idaho Observer: The looniest of all 9/11 conspiracy theories


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Feb 22, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Jos said:
> ...



Say you're a pilot.

Two or more goons armed with knives and razors burst into your cockpit with the intent of slitting your throat.

What are you going to do? Fight for your life, or turn away from the threat, look down and away from the goons, change mode to standby, turn a knob until you reach the code, then change mode to transmit again?

I don't know about you, but I would fight, and worry about the transponder later. But I guess that's just me.


----------



## Obamerican (Feb 22, 2012)

And maybe, just maybe, the United States government isn't near as good at their job as Jack Bauer on the TV series 24. The entertaining thing about the twofers is they seem to think that this "shadow government" is as good as the "man with the cigarette" in the X Files.  80% of the twofers can't spell and seem to post all day. Uneducated and unemployed they spend their day spewing hate at the very system that gives them their food stamps and disability checks every month. I, personally, would let their asses starve, seeing them as the blood sucking leeches they really are. GET A JOB, YOU FUCKING COCKSUCKERS!!!


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Feb 22, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Jos said:
> ...



Oh, and while we're at it, would you mind pointing out the buttons that the pilot is supposed to use to "punch in the hijacking code"?






TIA


----------



## georgephillip (Feb 22, 2012)

Obamerican said:


> And maybe, just maybe, the United States government isn't near as good at their job as Jack Bauer on the TV series 24. The entertaining thing about the twofers is they seem to think that this "shadow government" is as good as the "man with the cigarette" in the X Files.  80% of the twofers can't spell and seem to post all day. Uneducated and unemployed they spend their day spewing hate at the very system that gives them their food stamps and disability checks every month. I, personally, would let their asses starve, seeing them as the blood sucking leeches they really are. GET A JOB, YOU FUCKING COCKSUCKERS!!!


*Or maybe brain dead fruit loops like you watch too much tv?*

*"The fruit loop*

"According to the practitioners of the fruit loop, 19 Arabs took over the four planes by subduing the passengers and crew through the use of guns, knives, box cutters and gas, and then used electronic guidance systems which they had smuggled on board to fly the planes to their targets.

"The suspension of disbelief required for this outrageous concoction is only for the hard core conspiracy theorist. For a start, they conveniently skip over the awkward fact that there weren't any Arabs on the planes. "

Idaho Observer: The looniest of all 9/11 conspiracy theories


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Feb 22, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> > And maybe, just maybe, the United States government isn't near as good at their job as Jack Bauer on the TV series 24. The entertaining thing about the twofers is they seem to think that this "shadow government" is as good as the "man with the cigarette" in the X Files.  80% of the twofers can't spell and seem to post all day. Uneducated and unemployed they spend their day spewing hate at the very system that gives them their food stamps and disability checks every month. I, personally, would let their asses starve, seeing them as the blood sucking leeches they really are. GET A JOB, YOU FUCKING COCKSUCKERS!!!
> ...



Please provide a link to any government document that makes this claim.

TIA


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Feb 22, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> > And maybe, just maybe, the United States government isn't near as good at their job as Jack Bauer on the TV series 24. The entertaining thing about the twofers is they seem to think that this "shadow government" is as good as the "man with the cigarette" in the X Files.  80% of the twofers can't spell and seem to post all day. Uneducated and unemployed they spend their day spewing hate at the very system that gives them their food stamps and disability checks every month. I, personally, would let their asses starve, seeing them as the blood sucking leeches they really are. GET A JOB, YOU FUCKING COCKSUCKERS!!!
> ...



Except for the ones who were listed as being on the planes...











9-11 Research: Passenger Lists


----------



## Obamerican (Feb 22, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> > And maybe, just maybe, the United States government isn't near as good at their job as Jack Bauer on the TV series 24. The entertaining thing about the twofers is they seem to think that this "shadow government" is as good as the "man with the cigarette" in the X Files.  80% of the twofers can't spell and seem to post all day. Uneducated and unemployed they spend their day spewing hate at the very system that gives them their food stamps and disability checks every month. I, personally, would let their asses starve, seeing them as the blood sucking leeches they really are. GET A JOB, YOU FUCKING COCKSUCKERS!!!
> ...


Thanks for proving, once again, that you're a fucking idiot. About a year ago we bitch slapped your ass on the "no Arabs" on the plane" shit that you're posting yet again.

You're an irrelevant moron that has no clue to the real world. You're a waste of oxygen and bandwidth. Go fuck your self, asshole.


----------



## Obamerican (Feb 22, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> > And maybe, just maybe, the United States government isn't near as good at their job as Jack Bauer on the TV series 24. The entertaining thing about the twofers is they seem to think that this "shadow government" is as good as the "man with the cigarette" in the X Files.  80% of the twofers can't spell and seem to post all day. Uneducated and unemployed they spend their day spewing hate at the very system that gives them their food stamps and disability checks every month. I, personally, would let their asses starve, seeing them as the blood sucking leeches they really are. GET A JOB, YOU FUCKING COCKSUCKERS!!!
> ...


Your link is to a jerk off web site, you fucking idiot. It's NOT the Idaho Observer.


----------



## georgephillip (Feb 23, 2012)

Rat in the Hat said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Obamerican said:
> ...


Why would you believe the government?
Weapons of mass destruction?
WTC7 experienced no free fall acceleration?
Iran's a threat to Idaho?


----------



## georgephillip (Feb 23, 2012)

Obamerican said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Obamerican said:
> ...


*Your memory is almost as useful as your reasoning, Bitch.*

What do they tell you about why the FBI never charged OBL for the attacks of 911 or how two planes collapsed three steel-framed skyscrapers? 

*See if you can remember any of this after your next blackout:*

"The tower fell in a time almost identical to that of a free-falling object, dropped from that height, meaning that it's physically impossible for it to have collapsed by the method of the top floors smashing through the lower floors.

"But, according to the conspiracy theorists, the laws of gravity were temporarily suspended on the morning of Sept 11. It appears that the evil psychic power of those dreadful Arabs knew no bounds. 

"Even after they were dead, they were able, by the power of their evil spirits, to force down the tower at a speed physically impossible under the laws of gravity, had it been meeting any resistance from fireproofed steel structures originally designed to resist many tons of hurricane force wind -- as well as the impact of a Boeing passenger jet straying off course.

"Clearly, these conspiracy nuts never did their science homework at school, but did become extremely adept at inventing tall tales for why they couldn't complete their assignments.

&#8220;'Muslim terrorists stole my notes, sir'

&#8220;'No miss, the kerosene heater blew up and vapourized everything in the street, except for my passport.'

&#8220;'You see sir, the school bus was hijacked by Arabs who destroyed my homework because they hate our freedoms."
*
Fuck you and yours, Bitch.*

Idaho Observer: The looniest of all 9/11 conspiracy theories


----------



## daws101 (Feb 23, 2012)

Obamerican said:


> And maybe, just maybe, the United States government isn't near as good at their job as Jack Bauer on the TV series 24. The entertaining thing about the twofers is they seem to think that this "shadow government" is as good as the "man with the cigarette" in the X Files.  80% of the twofers can't spell and seem to post all day. Uneducated and unemployed they spend their day spewing hate at the very system that gives them their food stamps and disability checks every month. I, personally, would let their asses starve, seeing them as the blood sucking leeches they really are. GET A JOB, YOU FUCKING COCKSUCKERS!!!


 dude, don't sugar coat it!


----------



## Obamerican (Feb 23, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


I love the way you twofer idiots use to say, "free fall speed" and know you say, "almost free fall speed".

You're still an idiot.


----------



## daws101 (Feb 23, 2012)

Personal Effects and the Crash-Proof Passport - 911myths

Of all the evidence produced in relation to the 9/11 attacks, perhaps none has been as notorious as the passport of one of the hijackers, recovered from 9/11. The discovery was treated with scorn almost immediately, with talk of "indestructible passports" (and comments like "why don't they build planes out of the material they use to make Saudi passports") spreading all over the web. It must have been planted because such a delicate item would surely have been destroyed, said almost everyone. 911Research take a relatively mild view: 

Crash-Proof Passport 
Hijacker's Passport and a Landing Gear Fragment Alone Survive Fiery Crash 

This illustration from Chapter 1 of FEMA's report shows what few pieces of aircraft debris passed entirely through the Towers. A charred fragment of landing gear on the intersection of West and Rector streets was the only piece they traced to Flight 11. 

According to ABC News and the Associated Press, the passport of hijacker Satam Al Suqami was found a few blocks from the WTC. 1 2 The Guardian was skeptical: "the idea that Atta's passport had escaped from that inferno unsinged [tests] the credulity of the staunchest supporter of the FBI's crackdown on terrorism." 3 Note the passport did not belong to Atta, as is commonly claimed. 

Satam Al Suqami was supposedly on Flight 11, the plane that hit the North Tower. In that collision, the building's core absorbed almost the entire airplane, which hit the northeast wall nearly dead center.
9-11 Research: Crash-Proof Passport



One immediate question to ask here is, why? Why plant the passport? It wasn't necessary. Suqami was on the manifest, for instance, and that is the evidence that he was on the plane. The passport isn't cited to support that, because it's not evidence at all - his passport could be carried by one of the others. The presence of the passport does not show that he was on the plane. It shows nothing. If anything, it takes away, as it's used as evidence against the 9/11 Commission account, rather than for it. 

More importantly, the claim that the "Hijacker's Passport and a Landing Gear Fragment Alone Survive Fiery Crash" is entirely false. Even the FEMA report refers to wreckage beyond the landing gear, for example: you're just not being told about it.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 23, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



candycunt as usual,exposes his sock puppet showing that just like candycunt,he has alzheimers diseace. oh and havent you learned? candycunt NEVER reads links that destroy his pathetic fairy tales.he wont read it.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 23, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Jos said:
> ...



great tale if your talking fairy tales.Doesnt work in the REAL world though.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 23, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> > And maybe, just maybe, the United States government isn't near as good at their job as Jack Bauer on the TV series 24. The entertaining thing about the twofers is they seem to think that this "shadow government" is as good as the "man with the cigarette" in the X Files.  80% of the twofers can't spell and seem to post all day. Uneducated and unemployed they spend their day spewing hate at the very system that gives them their food stamps and disability checks every month. I, personally, would let their asses starve, seeing them as the blood sucking leeches they really are. GET A JOB, YOU FUCKING COCKSUCKERS!!!
> ...



I love how candycunt everytime he is defeated,can only fling shit in defeat like the monkey troll he is engaging in name calling.priceless.


----------



## uscitizen (Feb 23, 2012)

Ohh I thought this was where they have been collecting E911 fees on my phone service for a couple of decades or so and still no E911.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 23, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



I know he believes the government despite those facts you brought up about WMD and WT7 and the testimony of barry jennings and Norman Minetta of the pentagon.It cracks me up to no end how the american sheep are so easily brainwashed.


----------



## daws101 (Feb 23, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...


(cue buzzer) barry jennings testimony is false "RIP Barry Jennings. Im glad he finally saw the truth before it was too late, that 9-11 was not an inside job. 

BTW..the truthers plan on crashing his funeral. what a horrible embarrasment that would be for his family. maybe they will all get "arrested".Barry Jennings, dead at 53 [Archive] - JREF Forum


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DwFGLIsIBuM]9/11 Debunked: Norman Mineta - No Stand Down Order - YouTube[/ame]



so you're talking out your ass as usual.....


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 23, 2012)

dawgshit just farted in here again.


----------



## daws101 (Feb 23, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> dawgshit just farted in here again.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 23, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> dawgshit just farted in here again.



It happend again.


----------



## Staidhup (Feb 23, 2012)

Ok, what ever rocks yer boat, time to shut down the computer before mommy comes home!


----------



## daws101 (Feb 23, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > dawgshit just farted in here again.
> ...


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 23, 2012)

Staidhup said:


> Ok, what ever rocks yer boat, time to shut down the computer before mommy comes home!



yeah you and dawgshit better do that before mommy gives you spankings.


----------



## daws101 (Feb 23, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> Staidhup said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, what ever rocks yer boat, time to shut down the computer before mommy comes home!
> ...


----------



## Mr. Jones (Feb 24, 2012)

Obamerican said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Obamerican said:
> ...



Sorta like you  OCTA assholes saying that the "jetfuel" melted the steel in the WTC, but now (not know) you say it just softened it..
The destruction of all 3 buildings still defies logical reasoning and the laws of physics, and you are still the idiots


----------



## eots (Feb 24, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Jos said:
> ...



an 8 year study using never before used and unvalidated computer models to invent a highly improbable collapse scenario is hardly an example of occams razor


----------



## eots (Feb 24, 2012)

Mr. Jones said:


> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



nist admits full free fall speed for several seconded of the collapse and near free fall for the rest actually


----------



## eots (Feb 24, 2012)

on the idea that fire triggered WTC7's collapse the best hypothesis has only a low probability of occurrence.

http://www.fema.gov/pdf/library/fema403_ch5.pdf


----------



## paulitician (Feb 24, 2012)

Mr. Jones said:


> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



BAM!  But you'll never get through to the Government-Bots. They have their script, and they're sticking to it. Their programming is permanent. But thanks.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Feb 24, 2012)

Mr. Jones said:


> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



Of course it wasn't jet fuel.

Everyone knows it was death beams from space.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OP65E3I4fD8]Gov. Jesse Ventura talks about Dr. Judy Wood&#39;s work on The Alex Jones Show - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eots (Feb 24, 2012)

*Former Chief of NIST's Fire Science Division Calls for Independent Review of World Trade Center Investigation*

Dr. Quintiere said he originally &#8220;had high hopes&#8221; that NIST would do a good job with the investigation. &#8220;They&#8217;re the central government lab for fire. There are good people there and they can do a good job. But what I also thought they would do is to enlist the service of the* ATF [Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms and Explosives],* which has an investigation force and a laboratory of their own for fire. And* I thought they would put people out on the street and get gumshoe-type information. *What prevented all of this? I think it&#8217;s the legal structure that cloaks the Commerce Department and therefore NIST. And so, instead of lawyers as if they were acting on a civil case trying to get depositions and information subpoenaed,* those lawyers did the opposite and blocked everything.&#8221;*

 NIST used *computer models *that they said have* never been used *in such an application before and are the state of the art. For this they should be commended for their skill. *But the validation of these modeling results is in question.* Others have computed aspects with different conclusions on the cause mechanism of the collapse. Moreover, it is common in fire investigation to compute a time-line and compare it to known events. *NIST has not done that.*

&#8220;In my opinion, the WTC investigation by NIST falls short of expectations by not definitively finding cause, by not sufficiently linking recommendations of specificity to cause, by *not fully invoking all of their authority to seek facts i*n the investigation, and by* the guidance of government lawyers to deter rather than develop fact finding.*

OpEdNews - Article: Former Chief of NIST's Fire Science Division Calls for Independent Review of World Trade Center Investigation


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Feb 24, 2012)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Obamerican said:
> ...



Oh, wait, strike this.

Box Boi doesn't believe in it.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Dl8CHF-Dho]Richard Gage on Judy Wood DEW Theory: "We&#39;re not going to have a debate on this" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Feb 24, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NnfjMxDcClM&feature=related]Ron Paul - Tool of the Illuminati - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## daws101 (Feb 24, 2012)

Mr. Jones said:


> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


talking out your ass again please show credible evidence of the wtc "deifying (logical)Definition of LOGICAL
1a (1) : of, relating to, involving, or being in accordance with logic (2) : skilled in logic b : formally true or valid : analytic, deductive 
2: capable of reasoning or of using reason in an orderly cogent fashion <a logical thinker> 
       (reason)  Definition of REASON
1a : a statement offered in explanation or justification <gave reasons that were quite satisfactory> b : a rational ground or motive <a good reason to act soon> c : a sufficient ground of explanation or of logical defense; especially : something (as a principle or law) that supports a conclusion or explains a fact <the reasons behind her client's action> d : the thing that makes some fact intelligible : cause <the reason for earthquakes> <the real reason why he wanted me to stay  Graham Greene> 
2a (1) : the power of comprehending, inferring, or thinking especially in orderly rational ways : intelligence (2) : proper exercise of the mind (3) : sanity 
state what laws were broken


----------



## eots (Feb 24, 2012)

Spoliation of a fire scene is a basis for destroying a legal case in an investigation. *Most of the steel was discarded*, although the key elements of the core steel were demographically labeled. A careful reading of the NIST report shows that they have *no evidence that the temperatures they predict as necessary for failure are corroborated by findings of the little steel debris they have.*

OpEdNews - Page 2 of Article: Former Chief of NIST's Fire Science Division Calls for Independent Review of World Trade Center Investigation


----------



## Rozman (Feb 24, 2012)

Kinda hard to understand the narrator....
He had a speech impediment...a bit of a lisp.
I think I will wait for the George Lucas movie version in 3D...
Thanks for trying though!


----------



## Obamerican (Feb 25, 2012)

Mr. Jones said:


> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


As usual, you're a fucking idiot. I have never said that the fires melted steel. Idiot.


----------



## eots (Feb 25, 2012)

*Dennis Holloway, B.Arch, M.Arch (Urban Design) &#8211; Former Associate Professor of Environmental Design at the University of Colorado.  Former Associate Professor of Architecture, University of Minnesota School of Architecture* and Landscape Architecture. Member, National Council of Architectural Registration Boards (NCARB).  Registered Architect in Colorado, New Mexico, and Wyoming.  Former Licensed/Registered Architect in Michigan and Minnesota.  Recipient of the Environmental Quality Award in Science and Technology from the United States Environmental Protection Agency.  Co-author The Owner Builder Experience, How to Design and Build Your Own Home (1986).  Contributing author to Resettling America; Energy, Ecology and Community (1980) and Virtual Reality in Archaeology (2000).
Statement in support of Architects and Engineers petition: 

*"It was the discovery of molten steel in the Tub that made me realize there was something really wrong about the MSM coverage of the Towers.  The discovery of intergranular melting has so far not been explained, officially.  Building 7 collapse looks like a demolition to me, and if nothing else happens, this should be intensively re-investigated by an independent team of architects and engineers." * AE911Truth.org


----------



## paulitician (Feb 25, 2012)

Government Goose Stepper-Bots are funny. Keep up the bad work Dummies.


----------



## daws101 (Feb 25, 2012)

eots said:


> *Dennis Holloway, B.Arch, M.Arch (Urban Design)  Former Associate Professor of Environmental Design at the University of Colorado.  Former Associate Professor of Architecture, University of Minnesota School of Architecture* and Landscape Architecture. Member, National Council of Architectural Registration Boards (NCARB).  Registered Architect in Colorado, New Mexico, and Wyoming.  Former Licensed/Registered Architect in Michigan and Minnesota.  Recipient of the Environmental Quality Award in Science and Technology from the United States Environmental Protection Agency.  Co-author The Owner Builder Experience, How to Design and Build Your Own Home (1986).  Contributing author to Resettling America; Energy, Ecology and Community (1980) and Virtual Reality in Archaeology (2000).
> Statement in support of Architects and Engineers petition:
> 
> *"It was the discovery of molten steel in the Tub that made me realize there was something really wrong about the MSM coverage of the Towers.  The discovery of intergranular melting has so far not been explained, officially.  Building 7 collapse looks like a demolition to me, and if nothing else happens, this should be intensively re-investigated by an independent team of architects and engineers." * AE911Truth.org


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DhHzMttUKO0]9/11 Debunked: "Molten Metal" Explained - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 25, 2012)

Mr. Jones said:


> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...





They sure are.thats something EVERY kid learns in junior high school science classes is about the laws of physics and how those laws that scientists have gone by for thousands of years was violated that day.amazing how kids in junior high school right now know more about the laws of physics than these retards do. I love how the troll trys to avoid defeat by saying they softened the steel.they did not melt which is why there were pools of molten steel all over the place for months melting anything that touched it. 

as i said before,the trolls cant get around bld 7 abd the testimony of barry jennings the smoking gun of bld 7,they can only fling shit in defeat liek the monkeys they are.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 25, 2012)

paulitician said:


> Mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Obamerican said:
> ...



Plus you got to remember,if they concede and do the mature thing and give in and admit they have been defeated,their handlers will stop paying them the big bucks they do to constantly come here for their constant ass beatings they get here everyday.


----------



## daws101 (Feb 25, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Jones said:
> ...


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 25, 2012)

Like i said,the kid troll can only come on here and fling shit in defeat like the monkey troll he is.


----------



## daws101 (Feb 25, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> like i said,the kid troll can only come on here and fling shit in defeat like the monkey troll he is.


who defeated who and how?


----------



## Obamerican (Feb 25, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> Like i said,the kid troll can only come on here and fling shit in defeat like the monkey troll he is.


Not threatening anyone now, you little bitch? Someone calls you out and you back pedal like the little **** you are.


----------



## paulitician (Feb 26, 2012)

Government Goose Stepper-Bots still trolling this thread too? Man, they've lost it. Time for them to reboot.


----------



## Obamerican (Feb 26, 2012)

paulitician said:


> Government Goose Stepper-Bots still trolling this thread too? Man, they've lost it. Time for them to reboot.


Still licking Rimjob's ass, I see.


----------



## paulitician (Feb 26, 2012)

Obamerican said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Government Goose Stepper-Bots still trolling this thread too? Man, they've lost it. Time for them to reboot.
> ...



Yeah, you Goose Stepper-Bots are just plain creepy. Seriously, come back after you reboot. Or don't. Whatever. You wont be missed.


----------



## x0Maximilian0x (Feb 26, 2012)

paulitician said:


> '911: A Conspiracy Theory.' Brilliant.
> 
> 9/11: A Conspiracy Theory -



Pretty good video


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Feb 26, 2012)

x0Maximilian0x said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > '911: A Conspiracy Theory.' Brilliant.
> ...



It is, as long as you keep in mind that it's a comedy.

Just sayin'...


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 27, 2012)

x0Maximilian0x said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > '911: A Conspiracy Theory.' Brilliant.
> ...



its a video the trolls can only fling shit in defeat like the monkeys they are.notice throughout this thread they dont even try to debunk it.


----------



## paulitician (Feb 27, 2012)

x0Maximilian0x said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > '911: A Conspiracy Theory.' Brilliant.
> ...



Thanks.


----------



## GuyPinestra (Feb 27, 2012)

I notice when the molten pools UNDER the debris pile get brought up they try to use the 'aluminum' story from the 80th floor. And they try to convince us that the fire was 1800 degrees when we all know it was only half that hot or less. And if the molten aluminum was pouring out of the building, what was the origins of the massive molten pool UNDER the pile?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 27, 2012)

GuyPinestra said:


> I notice when the molten pools UNDER the debris pile get brought up they try to use the 'aluminum' story from the 80th floor. And they try to convince us that the fire was 1800 degrees when we all know it was only half that hot or less. And if the molten aluminum was pouring out of the building, what was the origins of the massive molten pool UNDER the pile?



the thing is jet fuel does only burn at 1800 degrees.the melting point for steel however is 2800. so they can never explain the molten pools of steel and anytime you show them these two videos that prove NIST lied about pools of molten steel,they ignore it. they run off and ignore all videos that prove the government version B.S

I cant get  any links I post right now to work for some reason but there is this thread where i posted those videos  and they just ran off like they always did and ignored it.the way these clowns debate they wouldnt last one minute with even a first grader idf they debated the way they do here. others have posted them before as well,same thing,they always run off and ignore them.lol.


----------



## GuyPinestra (Feb 27, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> GuyPinestra said:
> 
> 
> > I notice when the molten pools UNDER the debris pile get brought up they try to use the 'aluminum' story from the 80th floor. And they try to convince us that the fire was 1800 degrees when we all know it was only half that hot or less. And if the molten aluminum was pouring out of the building, what was the origins of the massive molten pool UNDER the pile?
> ...



Yes, jet fuel burns at 1800, but the vast majority of that fuel was consumed in the fireball at impact. There wasn't enough left to be burning an hour later on the 80th floor AND poured down elevator shafts to cause basement explosions.

Too many effects, not enough causes...


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 27, 2012)

GuyPinestra said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > GuyPinestra said:
> ...



exactly,thats another thing the trolls always  ignore is that as the photos prove,the explosion took place outside of the towers where like you said, the MAJORITY of the jet fuel was consumed in a fireball.as seen from the black smoke that emitted,those fires were oxygen starved,not ANYWHERE near hot enough to even weaken the steel.

 Those fires werent hot enough to melt a marshmellow.Let along weaken the steel.  They always lose their arguments as well saying that they went down the elevater shaft to cause basement explosions because another fact they cant get around is that they had to carry out  one of the workers from the basement sometime shortly after the plane struck from explosions they heard from the basement.He came out of the elevater yelling-explosions,explosions and had severe burns on his body and again, this all happened that he came out and was taken to the hospital only like five to ten minutes later.Plus many witnesses in the basement just shortly after the plane struck above,said they were thrown UPWARDS by explosions in the basement.Not anywhere near enough time for the alleged fires to have gone down there.

Their handlers sure pay them well.No way would they constantly come back here all the time for their constant ass beatings they get here everyday for free and no way would they keep coming back making idiots out of themselves like they do for free.

even if the majority of the explosion HAD happened inside the towers which the prhots again prove they did not,its impossible for the temps of jet fuel to get hot enought to melt the steel and turn them into molten pools of steel that were found all over the place.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Feb 27, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> GuyPinestra said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...



Oh look, we're back to the "black smoke = oxygen starved fire" horseshit again.

Let's look at some clips of black smoke in open air fires, and maybe, just maybe, one of our resident Twoofers can explain how they are oxygen starved.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iV1jhYRT1qA]Schianto jet a Bever (GR) 19.12.2010 - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cd_U05Lpr44]Lee&#39;s Quality Tire Fire - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RTFq4kYVliE]Large Tire Fire Seen From Illinois At 22nd And Missouri In Gary Indiana - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 27, 2012)

and on cue,the  troll is here to fling shit in defeat like the monkey he is. His handlers sure pay him well for his contant ass beatings he gets here all the time no doubt.


----------



## Triton (Mar 1, 2012)

Anyone who sincerely doesn't believe WTC7 was deliberately destroyed via some manner of controlled demolition is really just a fucking idiot.

Really, you are a fucking idiot if you think otherwise.



Oh, and  "FUCK YOU" to the usual suspects.


----------



## candycorn (Mar 1, 2012)

GuyPinestra said:


> I notice when the molten pools UNDER the debris pile get brought up they try to use the 'aluminum' story from the 80th floor. And they try to convince us that the fire was 1800 degrees when we all know it was only half that hot or less. And if the molten aluminum was pouring out of the building, what was the origins of the massive molten pool UNDER the pile?



It wasn't molten aluminum in the first place.

In the second place, there were large parking structures under street level under the entire WTC complex. Scientists tell us that many of these automobiles--almost all--had gasoline and other flammable items in them.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 1, 2012)

Triton said:


> Anyone who sincerely doesn't believe WTC7 was deliberately destroyed via some manner of controlled demolition is really just a fucking idiot.
> 
> Really, you are a fucking idiot if you think otherwise.
> 
> ...


 high praise! could you say fuck or a derivative of fuck  a few more times, just to fill out the post?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Mar 1, 2012)

candycorn said:


> GuyPinestra said:
> 
> 
> > I notice when the molten pools UNDER the debris pile get brought up they try to use the 'aluminum' story from the 80th floor. And they try to convince us that the fire was 1800 degrees when we all know it was only half that hot or less. And if the molten aluminum was pouring out of the building, what was the origins of the massive molten pool UNDER the pile?
> ...



I hope you have links for this claim, because I'm sure our resident Troofer idiots will be along soon whining for them.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 1, 2012)

candycorn said:


> GuyPinestra said:
> 
> 
> > I notice when the molten pools UNDER the debris pile get brought up they try to use the 'aluminum' story from the 80th floor. And they try to convince us that the fire was 1800 degrees when we all know it was only half that hot or less. And if the molten aluminum was pouring out of the building, what was the origins of the massive molten pool UNDER the pile?
> ...


 why'd ya hafta bring up real science for?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 1, 2012)

four farts in a row recenty from the trolls.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 1, 2012)

Triton said:


> Anyone who sincerely doesn't believe WTC7 was deliberately destroyed via some manner of controlled demolition is really just a fucking idiot.
> 
> Really, you are a fucking idiot if you think otherwise.
> 
> ...



amen to that.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Mar 1, 2012)

Only a brainwashed conspritard Gage-dupe puts people on ignore because he fears the facts they post.


----------



## Obamerican (Mar 1, 2012)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Only a brainwashed conspritard Gage-dupe puts people on ignore because he fears the facts they post.


Rimjob is way too insecure to have anyone on ignore that may be talking about him.


----------



## paulitician (Mar 1, 2012)

Triton said:


> Anyone who sincerely doesn't believe WTC7 was deliberately destroyed via some manner of controlled demolition is really just a fucking idiot.
> 
> Really, you are a fucking idiot if you think otherwise.
> 
> ...



BAM!


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Mar 1, 2012)

Aww, isn't that cute. One Gage-dupe stroking another one's "ego".


----------



## paulitician (Mar 1, 2012)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Aww, isn't that cute. One Gage-dupe stroking another one's "ego".



Seriously dude, you're creepy.


----------



## Obamerican (Mar 1, 2012)

paulitician said:


> Triton said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone who sincerely doesn't believe WTC7 was deliberately destroyed via some manner of controlled demolition is really just a fucking idiot.
> ...


 I wonder if Ron Paul is as big a cock sucker as you are?


----------



## Obamerican (Mar 1, 2012)

paulitician said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Aww, isn't that cute. One Gage-dupe stroking another one's "ego".
> ...


Yet you hang out with the shit eater, Rimjob. Now that's creepy.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Mar 1, 2012)

Obamerican said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Triton said:
> ...



I don't know about that, but I bet RP is just as much of a Gage-dupe.


----------



## Triton (Mar 1, 2012)

daws101 said:


> Triton said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone who sincerely doesn't believe WTC7 was deliberately destroyed via some manner of controlled demolition is really just a fucking idiot.
> ...



Sure, go fuck yourself.


----------



## Triton (Mar 1, 2012)

Obamerican said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Triton said:
> ...



Go choke on your own feces.


----------



## Obamerican (Mar 1, 2012)

Triton said:


> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...


Well, I see the group IQ of the twofers hasn't improved any. LOL Does your mommy know you're on her computer, you little piece of shit?


----------



## Triton (Mar 1, 2012)

Obamerican said:


> Triton said:
> 
> 
> > Obamerican said:
> ...




You can also choke on your feces and die slowly you fucking bitch


----------



## Triton (Mar 1, 2012)

Obamerican said:


> Triton said:
> 
> 
> > Obamerican said:
> ...



Yea and you and the rest of the debunker bitches are still a bunch of fucking faggots, no offense to homosexuals.


----------



## Obamerican (Mar 1, 2012)

Triton said:


> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> > Triton said:
> ...


I notice that you and Rimjob are fascinated with eating shit. You sick fuck.

Ya got a little on your chin, shit stain.


----------



## Obamerican (Mar 1, 2012)

Triton said:


> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> > Triton said:
> ...


So Triton is a sock of Paulitician, huh? You're busted you little fuck. It figures that some cock sucker that hangs out with shit eaters would be a Gage-dupe also.  Fuck you and your sock, Paulitician.


----------



## Triton (Mar 1, 2012)

Obamerican said:


> Triton said:
> 
> 
> > Obamerican said:
> ...





Fuck you, you're still a fucking bitch


----------



## Triton (Mar 1, 2012)

Triton said:


> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> > Triton said:
> ...




You and the rest of the debunktards can all gang rape candycornholecunt bohemian grove style


----------



## Triton (Mar 1, 2012)

and you'll like it you sick little fucks


----------



## candycorn (Mar 1, 2012)

Rat in the Hat said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > GuyPinestra said:
> ...



Damn...I didn't link to the studies about gas being in gas tanks.  Shit!.  Perhaps they can reference the 1993 attacks or perhaps that was thermite too; or space beams or the earthquake machine


----------



## candycorn (Mar 1, 2012)

I don't think Triton is a sock of rimjob/paul; the whole "supporting member" icon sort of makes it unlikely that he would be rimjob who has acknowledged that he is on a severely limited fixed income and can't afford an operation to fix his many flaws.


----------



## eots (Mar 1, 2012)

Obamerican said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Triton said:
> ...



this is how you spend your life ..having little latent  homosexual imaginings...how sad for you


----------



## Obamerican (Mar 1, 2012)

eots said:


> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...


This coming from the rock star wanna be whose buddies talk about eating shit. Gage-dupe and shit eaters. What a combination.

BTW, Triton is Pauliticians sock. Triton redded me with a -3. LOL What a fucking shit stain.


----------



## Triton (Mar 2, 2012)

Obamerican said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Obamerican said:
> ...



Oh look, Obamerican stepped away from the debunker circle jerk to type something.

Well done!

Now go back and resume eating out FAG in the hat's cavernous vagina.


----------



## Obamerican (Mar 2, 2012)

Triton said:


> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


LOL You're a counselor and teacher? Of what, circle jerks?


----------



## Triton (Mar 2, 2012)

You are the expert connoisseur of circle jerks.

Don't forget to fuck yourself thoroughly.

After you're finished you may resume your daily routine of jacking off to your favorite porn dvd, "Daws101 and Patriot911 Tag Team a Horse"



Oh, and did I mention you are a bitch too?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Mar 2, 2012)

Triton said:


> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


----------



## Triton (Mar 2, 2012)

You like to use that sock puppet to stimulate yourself don't you.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Mar 2, 2012)

Triton said:


> You like to use that sock puppet to stimulate yourself don't you.



OK, be honest. This is you, isn't it??


----------



## Triton (Mar 2, 2012)




----------



## Rat in the Hat (Mar 2, 2012)




----------



## Triton (Mar 2, 2012)




----------



## Rat in the Hat (Mar 2, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k_QDGdbg-QQ&feature=related]This is what George Takei thinks of you - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Triton (Mar 2, 2012)




----------



## Rat in the Hat (Mar 2, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CMKKwcq96NM]How To Make A Sock Puppet - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## paulitician (Mar 2, 2012)

Triton said:


>


----------



## paulitician (Mar 2, 2012)

Triton said:


> Triton said:
> 
> 
> > Obamerican said:
> ...



 Classic! Government Goose Stepper-Bots are crashing so hard. They're gonna a need a major reboot after this ass-whoopin.


----------



## Triton (Mar 2, 2012)

Apparently you participated in the exact same Ass-whoopin too because according to the seminal fluid guzzling dickwad debunkers you and I are the same person.

So, congrats!


----------



## daws101 (Mar 2, 2012)

paulitician said:


> Triton said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone who sincerely doesn't believe WTC7 was deliberately destroyed via some manner of controlled demolition is really just a fucking idiot.
> ...


are you a tv chef? BAM is sooo 2002!


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 3, 2012)

paulitician said:


> Triton said:
> 
> 
> > Triton said:
> ...



yod do know your talking to agent DUDE candycunt right? seeing how they defend these sick fucks who practice bohemian grove i have no doubt they go into that gay thing.

whats funny is since not one of them has been able to debunk this video here,all they can do is fling shit in defeat like the monkey trolls they are.lol.


----------



## tooldtocare (Mar 3, 2012)

The facts are out there. All you have to do is read and for some weep 

NOTtheTalk - Bin Laden Episode End of Empire? &ndash; Top US Official Says 9/11 Was an Inside Job (International)

-


----------



## georgephillip (Mar 3, 2012)

"Dr. Steve R. Pieczenik, a man who held numerous different influential positions under three different Presidents and still works with the Defense Department, has told Jones that Osama bin Laden died in 2001 and that *he was prepared to testify in front of a grand jury how a top general told him directly that 9/11 was a false flag inside job*. He made the comments on the Alex Jones program.

"A story at the Alex Jones news site notes that, 'Pieczenik cannot be dismissed as a conspiracy theorist. He served as the Deputy Assistant Secretary of State under three different administrations, Nixon, Ford and Carter, while also working under Reagan and Bush senior, and still works as a consultant for the Department of Defense. 

"A former US Navy Captain, Pieczenik achieved two prestigious Harry C. Solomon Awards at the Harvard Medical School as he simultaneously completed a PhD at MIT.'"

For those too naive (or gutless) to believe their government kills innocent Americans for political ends, see USS Liberty Memorial.

The Daily Bell - www.thedailybell.com


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Mar 3, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> "Dr. Steve R. Pieczenik, a man who held numerous different influential positions under three different Presidents and still works with the Defense Department, has told Jones that Osama bin Laden died in 2001 and that *he was prepared to testify in front of a grand jury how a top general told him directly that 9/11 was a false flag inside job*. He made the comments on the Alex Jones program.
> 
> "A story at the Alex Jones news site notes that, 'Pieczenik cannot be dismissed as a conspiracy theorist. He served as the Deputy Assistant Secretary of State under three different administrations, Nixon, Ford and Carter, while also working under Reagan and Bush senior, and still works as a consultant for the Department of Defense.
> 
> ...



So he has all this fabulous evidence, and instead of finding some way to get it to prosecutors, he takes it to Alex Jones??


----------



## Obamerican (Mar 3, 2012)

Look! All the shit eating Gage-dupes are here. Talk about a fucking twofer circle jerk. You stupid fucking cock suckers.


----------



## georgephillip (Mar 3, 2012)

Obamerican said:


> Look! All the shit eating Gage-dupes are here. Talk about a fucking twofer circle jerk. You stupid fucking cock suckers.


'Still swallowing every steaming pile the Pentagon dumps in your star-spangled mouth?
Man-up, Bitch...or get AIDs and die.


----------



## georgephillip (Mar 3, 2012)

Rat in the Hat said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > "Dr. Steve R. Pieczenik, a man who held numerous different influential positions under three different Presidents and still works with the Defense Department, has told Jones that Osama bin Laden died in 2001 and that *he was prepared to testify in front of a grand jury how a top general told him directly that 9/11 was a false flag inside job*. He made the comments on the Alex Jones program.
> ...


Are you thinking Eric Holder is interested in hearing this story?
How about Rupert Murdoch?
Ron Paul?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 3, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



why do you mention Ron Paul in the same breath as Holder and Murdoch by chance George?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Mar 3, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



If he had any real evidence, he would use it to prosecute the perps to gain justice for the victims. So yes, he should take it to Holder. Or any prosecutor that will take it into a courtroom. 

If that doesn't get anywhere, then he should go to one of Murdoch's reporters, or a reporter for any other media outlet. I'm sure he could find a reporter that would love to get a Pulitzer for breaking the story of the century.

No need to take it to Ron Paul. He's already a Gage-dupe.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 3, 2012)

someone farted in here.


----------



## Toro (Mar 3, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> someone farted in here.



^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Thus far, the twoofers most intelligent argument.


----------



## georgephillip (Mar 3, 2012)

Rat in the Hat said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...


The "New World Order" doesn't seem interested in Pulitzers when it comes to treason of this magnitude judging by the actions of Bush's (alleged) cousin...

"*The message is loud and clear*. Go after justice for 9/11 in the courts, and not only will you lose, you&#8217;ll be punished.

"That&#8217;s what April Gallop and her lawyer, William Veale, found out as their lawsuit against former vice-president Dick Cheney, former secretary of defense Donald Rumsfeld, and former Joint Chiefs of Staff chairman Richard Myers concluded with a final slap in the face. 

"This came in the form of a $15,000 fine levied against Veale for filing a 'frivolous&#8221;' appeal (the appeal had already been turned down in April of last year).

"The decision was handed down by a three-judge panel headed by *Justice John M. Walker, who just happens to be George W. Bush&#8217;s cousin* &#8211; proving that the American justice system has a twisted sense of humour at times."

The Walkers and the Bushes go back to Nazi days.
These parasites will never turn on each other. (At least until their children begin dying in the "Long War.")
There will have to be a groundswell movement demanding a legitimate 911 investigation and it may take the "Next New Pearl Harbor" to make that happen. (Say around November 2012?)

http://truthandshadows.wordpress.com/2012/02/04/sanctions-in-gallop-911-lawsuit-send-a-message-seek-justice-at-your-own-risk/


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Mar 3, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



First off, Justice John M. Walker was George H.W. Bush's cousin, not George W's, but lets not quibble details.

Second, Ms. Gallop's suit was deemed frivolous because prior to this case, she sued American Airlines and won a settlement. So to turn around and file a suit claiming that it was a bomb and not a plane was not only frivolous, but also perjury. She's very lucky they didn't prosecute.

Finally, is the United States the only country in the world with reporters? Why doesn't someone who has damning evidence take it to a reporter in Japan? Or Russia? Or Iran? The Pulitzer is not limited to American reporters only.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 3, 2012)

Toro said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > someone farted in here.
> ...



your so stupid you got taken in by this government disinformation agent troll believing his LIES he told you when I asked him to debunk a video of mine.

He was caught red handed LYING about things witnesses  said in that video they NEVER said..thats why you trolls wont watch videos I challenege you to because you idiots know you cant counter them so you have to LIE to try and save face when your defeated and like the idiot you are,you beliveed everything that troll idiot told you hook, line and sinker. He is just trolling like his handlers pay him to to brainwash idiots like you.I dont debate with people who have to resort to lies to try and save face when they are defeated.

I got to hand it to agent troll rat though,at least unlike you,he did not run off with his tail between his legs like the chickshit coward you are do all the time.he is the only one here that ever even TRIED to counter one.he couldnt so he had to lie to try and save face like the agent troll he is to try an save face in his posts.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 3, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



the trolls of course will ignore this and make up crap to avoid defeat.


----------



## Obamerican (Mar 3, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...


I seriously doubt you made a video. Fucking idiot.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Mar 3, 2012)

Obamerican said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...



He didn't make the video, he told me to pick one from a "truth" site.

And I made one mistake on a quote, out of 21 points raised in that video. Of course he can't refute the other 20 issues, he locks in on the one where I didn't notice a woman said the mystery white plane had a red number on it.


----------



## Toro (Mar 3, 2012)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...



9/11 inside nutjob doesn't actually make any arguments.  Instead, he refers to something like 347 youtube videos that everyone should watch.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 3, 2012)

Toro said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Obamerican said:
> ...



yeah and your such a pathetic, brainwashed, idiot dumbshit troll that as we both know,runs run off like the chickshit coward you are and wont try and address the evidence and facts in them cause as both know,you cant counter them so you make these pathetic posts claiming I dont make any good arguments ,with your pathetic debating skills you have,you would be laughed out of a dabating hall. 

  at least I dont run away from videos and dont say anything about them.  your so stupid obviously,that you cant even figure out that I have MORON IN THE HAT on ignore and did not see his pathetic bullshit because AGAIN,he has to LIE to avoid defeat and try and save face in his posts.after he lied to try and save face in defeat from that video, I put him on ignore and have had him there ever since dumbfuck.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Mar 3, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...




 
  ​
Sure you did.


----------



## tooldtocare (Mar 3, 2012)

btw This topic is not confined to this thread.,.,., its out there.,.,/:\

Bin Laden Episode End of Empire?  Top US Official Says 9/11 Was an Inside Job

NOTtheTalk - Bin Laden Episode End of Empire? &ndash; Top US Official Says 9/11 Was an Inside Job (International)

-


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Mar 3, 2012)

tooldtocare said:


> btw This topic is not confined to this thread.,.,., its out there.,.,/:\
> 
> Bin Laden Episode End of Empire?  Top US Official Says 9/11 Was an Inside Job
> 
> ...



Where does the comments section of a blog say what you claim?


----------



## Triton (Mar 3, 2012)

Shouldn't you debunkfucks still be absorbed in your orgasmic reverence of some paint chips not having thermite in them?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Mar 3, 2012)

Triton said:


> Shouldn't you debunkfucks still be absorbed in your orgasmic reverence of some paint chips not having thermite in them?



Shouldn't you Gage-dupes be out looking for more lawncare engineers to sign your petition. If you try hard enough, you may reach 1% of them in about 15 years.


----------



## Triton (Mar 3, 2012)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Triton said:
> 
> 
> > Shouldn't you debunkfucks still be absorbed in your orgasmic reverence of some paint chips not having thermite in them?
> ...





If you try hard enough maybe you'll get laid one day.


----------



## Triton (Mar 3, 2012)

Nah, you won't


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Mar 3, 2012)




----------



## Rat in the Hat (Mar 3, 2012)

Don't cry Truthers. Even though your movement leaders are drifting away, you'll always be able to kneel at Box Boi Gage's altar. (as long as you keep sending money for him to take trips to Asia)


----------



## Toro (Mar 3, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

Notice that 9/11 inside nutjob basically confirmed what I said.



Outstanding.


----------



## tooldtocare (Mar 3, 2012)

This topic is being discussed in other places tooo ~~~

_ Bin Laden Episode End of Empire?  Top US Official Says 9/11 Was an Inside Job_

NOTtheTalk - Bin Laden Episode End of Empire? &ndash; Top US Official Says 9/11 Was an Inside Job (International)

If you visit, visit some of Routh100 s posts while you are there. 

-


----------



## daws101 (Mar 4, 2012)

tooldtocare said:


> This topic is being discussed in other places tooo ~~~
> 
> _ Bin Laden Episode End of Empire?  Top US Official Says 9/11 Was an Inside Job_
> 
> ...


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Mar 4, 2012)

tooldtocare said:


> This topic is being discussed in other places tooo ~~~
> 
> _ Bin Laden Episode End of Empire?  Top US Official Says 9/11 Was an Inside Job_
> 
> ...



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xn9eLolHO1w&feature=related]Unsecured Coins XX - Truther Contradictions - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## paulitician (Mar 4, 2012)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Don't cry Truthers. Even though your movement leaders are drifting away, you'll always be able to kneel at Box Boi Gage's altar. (as long as you keep sending money for him to take trips to Asia)



You one craaaazy Government Goose Stepper-Bot. You know that rght?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Mar 4, 2012)

paulitician said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Don't cry Truthers. Even though your movement leaders are drifting away, you'll always be able to kneel at Box Boi Gage's altar. (as long as you keep sending money for him to take trips to Asia)
> ...



You are one craaaazy Gage-dupe Paul-bot. You know that, right?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 4, 2012)

Triton said:


> Shouldn't you debunkfucks still be absorbed in your orgasmic reverence of some paint chips not having thermite in them?



agent troll Moron In the Hat is doing what his handlers pay him to do,made a thread that lies about it all.problem is I posted a link there that dumbfuck troll can only fling shit in lie about like he always does like the monkey troll he is to  try and save face in defeat.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 4, 2012)

Toro said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...



Notice that troll Toto wont deny he is afraid of the truth to look at evidence in videos?.

outstanding.

 matter of fact I get pm's from a couple other truthers asking me why they wont address the evidence in those videos I post and i got to explain to them all the time  that like i said,because they know they cant refute them, so they can only make pathetic posts like the ones toto makes while showing off cowards they are with no debating skills.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Mar 4, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> Triton said:
> 
> 
> > Shouldn't you debunkfucks still be absorbed in your orgasmic reverence of some paint chips not having thermite in them?
> ...



Gage-dupe 9/11 inside blowjob is doing what his Pope Dickey G gives him Cheetos to do, making stupid fart comments and pretending to ignore people. His doing so really shows that Dickey's movement has been defeated.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 4, 2012)

and here comes the agent troll to fling shit in defeat like the monkey he is now matter of fact.


----------



## eots (Mar 4, 2012)

Rat in the Hat said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > Triton said:
> ...



time for your new assignment then troll...see ya


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Mar 4, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> and here comes the agent troll to fling shit in defeat like the monkey he is.



And here comes the Gage-dupe to prove I live in his head and am the center of his universe.


----------



## eots (Mar 4, 2012)

you spend your life posting inane pictures..are we the only people that will talk to you ?
is this some cry for help ?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 4, 2012)

eots said:


> you spend your life posting inane pictures..are we the only people that will talk to you ?
> is this some cry for help ?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Mar 4, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z-2Y3Hbki9U&feature=related]9/11 Truth Movement, please go away - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## daws101 (Mar 4, 2012)

eots said:


> you spend your life posting inane pictures..are we the only people that will talk to you ?
> is this some cry for help ?


speaking of inane!


----------



## Hossfly (Mar 12, 2012)

paulitician said:


> '911: A Conspiracy Theory.' Brilliant.
> 
> 9/11: A Conspiracy Theory - YouTube


I was watching the news of the first plane hitting the tower when all of a sudden the second plane hit.When the buildings started collapsing from the TOP I said to myself that the heat from the fires were causing the metal skeletons of the structure to fail, thereby letting the weight of the floors to collapse to the next floor and pancaking to the bottom. I've been at building demolitions and those explosions started the collapse from the BOTTOM floor until the building telescoped DOWN.
Since the matter of a conspiracy has arisen and to allay everyone's concerns, I  will divulge a secret.   There was no 9/11, no planes or buildings. It was a David Copperfield illusion, as was the Pentagon and Shanksville,PA.You conspiracy nuts can now go back to your research and find another event.


----------



## eots (Mar 12, 2012)

Hossfly said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > '911: A Conspiracy Theory.' Brilliant.
> ...



*oh..you mean like this ???*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LD06SAf0p9A]wtc 7 collapse - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eots (Mar 12, 2012)

oh and btw...your pancake theory has one little flaw...this massive structure I like to call the "inner core"

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9fQlC2AIWrY]WTC Towers Designed to Withstand Impact of Loaded Boeing 707 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## daws101 (Mar 12, 2012)

eots said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...


 no, not like that wtc7 was not hit by a plane but by tons of debris and it burned for 8 hours .you were wrong the first time you posted this silly clip and you're still wrong, gage butt boi.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 12, 2012)

eots said:


> oh and btw...your pancake theory has one little flaw...this massive structure I like to call the "inner core"
> 
> WTC Towers Designed to Withstand Impact of Loaded Boeing 707 - YouTube


guess they were wrong...


----------



## eots (Mar 12, 2012)

daws101 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



NIST determined damage from debris was not a significant factor in the collapse and it was in fact the failure of a single column #79 from fire that initiated the collapse and that the failure of this one column under any circumstance would of initiated the collapse


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Mar 12, 2012)

eots said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



Yes, yes, yes, we know you love to quote mine that one piece of the report, but totally avoid the fact that the debris started the fires that were not fought for hours which caused column 79 to fail.


----------



## eots (Mar 12, 2012)

Rat in the Hat said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



falling debris started the fire ,yes..but that does not change the fact that according to NIST ..the failure of this column .*.under any circumstance* would of initiated the collapse sequence


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Mar 12, 2012)

eots said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



That's right, and the cause of failure on 9/11/01 was fire, not hush-a-boom devices.


----------



## eots (Mar 12, 2012)

Rat in the Hat said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



was it a design flaw ??...is that what NIST determined or do most skyscrapers collapse from scattered office fires ??


----------



## eots (Mar 12, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YkQPmmCr6JA]Urgent NIST warning to ALL SKYSCRAPER OCCUPANTS - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eots (Mar 12, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=65Qg_-89Zr8&feature=related]Bad Ass Skyscraper Fires and Destruction!! Awesome!! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Mar 12, 2012)

eots said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



It was a design flaw, and codes have been changed so that buildings like the Twins or the Salomon Brothers Building will never be built again. That is why their replacements are/were built with a totally different design.


----------



## eots (Mar 12, 2012)

Rat in the Hat said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



what codes where changed ?..the design of wtc  7 was never called into question ...and dont post some stupid fire code reg changes like "better lighting in stairwells"


----------



## Toro (Mar 12, 2012)

This is _still_ going on?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Mar 12, 2012)

eots said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...





> 23 building and fire code changes were approved by the International Code Council (ICC) based on recommendations from the Commerce Department's National Institute of Standards and Technology (NIST).
> 
> Changes included the widening of exit stairways and the hardening of stairwells and elevator hoistways, improved fireproofing and sprinklers, and the establishment of emergency elevators for evacuation and firefighter access.



Building Code Changes Adopted a Month After NIST WTC 7 Report


> The new codes address areas such as increasing structural resistance to building collapse from fire and other incidents; requiring a third exit stairway for tall buildings; increasing the width of all stairways by 50 percent in new high-rises; strengthening criteria for the bonding, proper installation and inspection of sprayed fire-resistive materials (commonly known as "fireproofing"





> Explicit adoption of the "structural frame" approach to fire resistance ratings that requires all members of the primary structural frame to have the higher fire resistance rating commonly required for columns. The primary structural frame includes the columns; other structural members including the girders, beams, trusses and spandrels having direct connections to the columns; and bracing members designed to carry gravity loads.
> Broadening the definition of the primary structural frame to include bracing members essential to vertical stability (such as floor systems or cross bracing) whether or not they carry gravity loads.



New International Building Codes Address Fire Safety And Evacuation Issues For Tall Structures


----------



## Obamerican (Mar 12, 2012)

eots said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


Scattered office fires? I guess jumbo jets don't figure into the equation? Fucking idiot. WTC7? Entire front facade removed by a collapsing 110 story skyscraper.

You're an idiot, Gage-dupe.


----------



## eots (Mar 12, 2012)

Obamerican said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



No jumbo jets hit wtc 7 and fires where spread across several floors ,some sprinkle systems where still operational .......what part of damage from falling debris was not a significant factor in the collapse  escapes you ???


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Mar 12, 2012)

eots said:


> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



What sprinkler systems were operational? The water mains were destroyed when the towers fell. The only water they had was being supplied by fire-boats, with pumper truck relays from the waterfront to the site.


----------



## eots (Mar 12, 2012)

Rat in the Hat said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



its a bunch of fire codes you fucking moron..post an official statement calling the design of wtc 7 into question and the applicable code changes made to reflect them...not crap about better lighting or extra exits


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Mar 12, 2012)

eots said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



That's weird, AE911T calls them building code changes, but you don't. Odd.

Anyway, don't you think changes like these make the new buildings different from the old ones?


----------



## eots (Mar 12, 2012)

Rat in the Hat said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



no not in any significant structural way and the bulk of it is under fire codes


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Mar 12, 2012)

eots said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


----------



## eots (Mar 13, 2012)

you know as well as I do there was nothing that called the design of wtc 7 into question and no changes made to building codes specific to any design flaw in the wtc 7


----------



## Obamerican (Mar 13, 2012)

eots said:


> you know as well as I do there was nothing that called the design of wtc 7 into question and no changes made to building codes specific to any design flaw in the wtc 7


WOW!! Even though you won't admit it, you have changed the way you argue 9/11. Now no one can argue with you about WTC1 and WTC2 without you changing it around to WTC7. I see it as you picking your battles (good approach) and you were getting your ass handed to you with the twin towers.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 13, 2012)

someone farted in here.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 13, 2012)

Hossfly said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > '911: A Conspiracy Theory.' Brilliant.
> ...



you just debunked yourself and helped the Truthers in thats what we been saying all along.  you mentioned explosions starting the collapse at the bottom.well at the time the planes hit the towers witnesses reported hearing explosions going off in the basement. there were some mistimed explosions that did go off in the bottom like that one before and during the collapse. so you kinda shoot down the governments theory for us with your own words.


conspiracy nuts are what you Bush dupes are because you deny reality and dont do any research. You just proved that you slept through junior high school science classes because if you knew anything at all about the laws of physics,you would know that the top of the roof SHOULD have tipped over sideways continuing its momentum and that buildings dont fall at free fall speeds due to fires the same way buildings come down in controlled demolitions. also jet fuel only reaches temps of 1800. which is not hot enough to melt steel.steel melts at 2800. so there is a problem with the molten pools of steel that were found everywhere and again you show your ignorance of science in the fact those buildings were emitting black smoke which means they were oxygen starved and hardly hot enough to cause them to fail.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 13, 2012)

eots said:


> Bad Ass Skyscraper Fires and Destruction!! Awesome!! - YouTube



No pancaking collapse here and this tower burned for HOURS on end and unlike the twin towers,was lit up like a torch.people are grasping at straws in defeat to live in denial here.

I see the OCTA'S keep avoiding watching this video at the beginning ogf the thread since it shreads to pieces the official version.lol.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 13, 2012)

eots said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


Questions and Answers about the NIST WTC 7 Investigation

Did debris from the collapse of WTC 1 cause damage to WTC 7's structure in a way that contributed to the building's collapse?
The debris caused structural damage to the southwest region of the building-severing seven exterior columns-but this structural damage did not initiate the collapse. The fires initiated by the debris, rather than the structural damage that resulted from the impacts, initiated the building's collapse after the fires grew and spread to the northeast region after several hours. The debris impact caused no damage to the spray-applied fire resistive material that was applied to the steel columns, girders, and beams except in the immediate vicinity of the severed columns. The debris impact damage did play a secondary role in the last stages of the collapse sequence, where the exterior façade buckled at the lower floors where the impact damage was located. A separate analysis showed that even without the structural damage due to debris impact, WTC 7 would have collapsed in fires similar to those that occurred on Sept. 11, 2001. None of the large pieces of debris from WTC 2 (the south tower) hit WTC 7 because of the large distance between the two buildings.

Would WTC 7 have collapsed even if there had been no structural damage induced by the collapse of the WTC towers?
Yes. Even without the structural damage, WTC 7 would have collapsed from the fires that the debris initiated. The growth and spread of the lower-floor fires due to the loss of water supply to the sprinklers from the city mains was enough to initiate the collapse of the entire building due to buckling of a critical column in the northeast region of the building.


SO EITHER EOT'S IS  INTENTIONALLY MISQUOTING NIST OR IS ILLITERATE!!


----------



## Hossfly (Mar 13, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...


As I stated in my original reply, it was a David Copperfield illusion and it didn't happen. If you look closely you will see that the camera was turned upside down and the debris that looks as if it was falling is actually ascending and the building is collapsing from the bottom. And the smoke is what you are trying to blow up everybodys duffel bag. Carry on.


----------



## eots (Mar 13, 2012)

Hossfly said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



you are an idiot..who no doubt does not even understand the official story or explanations of the collapses


----------



## daws101 (Mar 13, 2012)

eots said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...


who's the idiot? you're so fixated you don't even see that you're being fucked with!
when people join a cult the first thing to go is a sense of humor!


----------



## eots (Mar 13, 2012)

daws101 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



buddies David Copperfield nonsense was not witty or funny ..it was just stupid
and I have no doubt he knows very little about the NIST explanations of the collapse


----------



## daws101 (Mar 13, 2012)

eots said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


having no doubts about your version of events on 911 is why you get your ass handed to you on consistent basis.


----------



## eots (Mar 13, 2012)

daws101 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



in your dreams agent daws..in your dreams


----------



## daws101 (Mar 13, 2012)

eots said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


I love it when you prove my point for me!


----------



## Obamerican (Mar 13, 2012)

eots said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...


Thanks for dodging post #391. It says a lot about you. Fool.


----------



## eots (Mar 13, 2012)

Obamerican said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



you only serve one purpose and that is keeping 9/11 post active..you are the new even lamer version of divecon


----------



## eots (Mar 13, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kG4yGICFsi8]How To Destroy a 9/11 Truther - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Obamerican (Mar 14, 2012)

eots said:


> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


Bullshit. You're the idiot. Why do you dodge the twin towers now and turn everything to building 7? Don't deny it. You know I'm right. BTW, there are a lot of people here that think you're the dimwit. But, most Gage-dupes are dimwits.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 14, 2012)

eots said:


> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


what? who's the guy who posts the same debuked wtc7 shit over and over.?
oh yea and the "lame" bad ass skyscraper clip that proves nothing..


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 15, 2012)

eots said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


yeah thats pretty obvious.
two farts in a row from the two trolls to start off the new page.
Its funny how they dont get it that they do us a favor by replying keeping the thread alive.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 15, 2012)

eots said:


> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



you mean Divecunt.speaking of which,have you heard any updates to how he is coming along in that mental instituion after having his nervous breakdown?


----------



## daws101 (Mar 15, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Obamerican said:
> ...


have any proof ?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 15, 2012)

somone farted in here.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 15, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> somone farted in here.


handjob gleefully cried as he dove into the untreated sewage for the 3rd time.


----------



## Rozman (Mar 15, 2012)

I have the answer to the conspiracy theory in 2 seconds....
There wasn't a conspiracy....
See how easy that was.


----------



## Dude111 (Mar 30, 2012)

paulitician said:
			
		

> "If you have questions about this story you are a bat-shit paranoid tin foil dog abusing baby hater and will be reviled by everyone."


People that say this are BRAINWASHED/MSM PUPPETS.. They are the ones who dont love this country! (THEY ACCEPT ANY BS STORY AND TAKE IT AS LEGIT)


----------



## eots (Mar 30, 2012)

Rozman said:


> I have the answer to the conspiracy theory in 2 seconds....
> There wasn't a conspiracy....
> See how easy that was.



so easy a complete moron could do it.. maybe even a vegetable...run along now


----------



## paulitician (Mar 30, 2012)

People still believe their Government told them the truth about 9/11? Man, i don't know whether to laugh or cry about that. What makes someone become a loyal Government Goose Stepper? I think this explains it...


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 30, 2012)

Rozman said:


> I have the answer to the conspiracy theory in 2 seconds....
> There wasn't a conspiracy....
> See how easy that was.



I love you  loyal bush dupes afraid of the truth always constantly show off your ignorance that you dont even know what a conspiracy is. If you were talking about the JFK assassination defending the warren commission you would make sense.but sense your talking about 9/11 you show off your ignorance that you dont know what that word means.

even if you accept the 9/11 report there was a conspiracy Gomer since according to them,19 men were involved.a conspiracy Gomer is if two or more people involved.Hey dawgshit,no surprise you thanked him for the post since you are one of the five biggest dumbfucks at this site.


----------



## paulitician (Mar 30, 2012)

Dude111 said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, i hear ya.


----------



## Dude111 (Apr 3, 2012)

paulitician said:
			
		

> People still believe their Government told them the truth about 9/11? Man, i don't know whether to laugh or cry about that. What makes someone become a loyal Government Goose Stepper?


They have been so brainwashed and reprogrammed by watching TV on these flat screen TVs which are perfect for sending brainwashing messages,etc......  They dont even realise it 

They are all dumbed down puppets they love!!!!!! (They can walk all over them,feed them lies,etc)


I am glad i have not been reprogrammed!! (I thankfully still have my sense of WHATS GOOD,etc)


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 7, 2012)

Dude111 said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



amen to that.


----------



## Montrovant (Apr 7, 2012)

Dude111 said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why are flatscreens perfect for sending brainwashing messages?


----------



## Obamerican (Apr 8, 2012)

Montrovant said:


> Dude111 said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...


They're not. Dude is an idiot.


----------



## eots (Apr 8, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zf6_yMn_ZRo]Alex jones - Tv flicker rate, subliminals and pentagon - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Iplaynaked (Apr 8, 2012)

Haha Osama got away just like those pesky planes were allowed to keep flying around in circles.... Fucking pricks.


----------



## paulitician (Apr 8, 2012)

eots said:


> Alex jones - Tv flicker rate, subliminals and pentagon - YouTube



Very interesting. Alex Jones is a fascinating dude. That's true whether or not you buy into everything he says. I enjoy his show. He should be on much more stations.


----------



## Obamerican (Apr 8, 2012)

Alex Jones will self implode one day and the world will be a better place for it.


----------



## daws101 (Apr 9, 2012)

eots said:


> alex jones - tv flicker rate, subliminals and pentagon - youtube


eot's idea of credible!


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 9, 2012)

two farts in a row from the trolls.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 9, 2012)

paulitician said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Alex jones - Tv flicker rate, subliminals and pentagon - YouTube
> ...



the government is obviously afraid of him,they have taken him off many stations around the country.He is no longer on my station here anymore as well.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 9, 2012)

Iplaynaked said:


> Haha Osama got away just like those pesky planes were allowed to keep flying around in circles.... Fucking pricks.



Bin Laden was killed off sometime within a couple weeks after 9/11.He knew too mcuh about who was really behind it all.He was just a patsy like Oswald so like him,they had to get rid of him since he knew too much.The media is about ten years late in reporting his death.


----------



## Montrovant (Apr 9, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



How do you know he was removed by the government?


----------



## daws101 (Apr 9, 2012)

Montrovant said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...


THAT'S EASY Hand job claims to be psychic ...he has successfully predicted that the sun will rise in the morning !
what more proof do you need?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Apr 9, 2012)

Montrovant said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...



The government really has some strange powers, don't they?

They can take an Internet and shortwave radio broadcaster from Austin Texas off the air because the past administration is afraid of him, yet they can't take Rush Limbaugh or Sean Hannity off the national airwaves, even though the current administration is afraid of them.


----------



## Toro (Apr 10, 2012)

Montrovant said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...



Because he's not there anymore. 

Cmon, get with it, man!


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 11, 2012)

Toto is back to sling shit in defeat like the monkey troll he is I see.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 11, 2012)

Montrovant said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...



first get your head out of your ass and stop only seeing what you want to see and stop listening to trolls afraid of the truth like toto and you will understand they are the ones that have had him removed from most stations dunce.


----------



## Montrovant (Apr 11, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...



Ah....so in other words, you don't have a real answer to the question, so you decided to throw out some insults and hope no one would notice? 

Certainly, no one would ever accuse YOU of seeing what you want to see.....


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Apr 11, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 11, 2012)

someone farted in here.


----------



## Toro (Apr 11, 2012)

People should be worrying about the government forcing Alex Jones off the air, instead of little things like their children.


----------



## Dude111 (Apr 13, 2012)

Montrovant said:
			
		

> Why are flatscreens perfect for sending brainwashing messages?


Read my thread here bud: www.survivalistboards.com/showthread.php?t=218056


----------



## daws101 (Apr 14, 2012)

Dude111 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


survivalist?


----------



## eots (Apr 14, 2012)

Toro said:


> People should be worrying about the government forcing Alex Jones off the air, instead of little things like their children.



why what a stupid comment


----------



## daws101 (Apr 14, 2012)

eots said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > People should be worrying about the government forcing Alex Jones off the air, instead of little things like their children.
> ...


what's even more stupid is you responding to it...


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 14, 2012)

someone farted in here.


----------



## Obamerican (Apr 14, 2012)

eots said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > People should be worrying about the government forcing Alex Jones off the air, instead of little things like their children.
> ...


Here's Eot's monument:


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 14, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> someone farted in here.



and it just happened again. at 2:49 pm today.


----------



## paulitician (Apr 14, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > someone farted in here.
> ...



You crack me up man. Keep up the good work. You drive the loyal Government Goose Stepper-Bots crazy.


----------



## Obamerican (Apr 14, 2012)

paulitician said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...


No one is going crazy. Thanks for proving you think shit is funny. No wonder Ron Paul never gets elected. Look at the fucking idiots that support him. I know this is a waste of time but, if Ron Paul himself read your posts to 9/11 Inside Job do you think he would be proud that you support him and advertise the fact to the world? My guess you won't answer, moron.


----------



## paulitician (Apr 15, 2012)

Obamerican said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...



Oh lighten up Francis. The dude is pretty funny and he does drive you Government Goose Stepper-Bots crazy. And thanks for the Neg-Rep ya big ole pussy.


----------



## daws101 (Apr 15, 2012)

paulitician said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...


says the dupe with shit on his nose!


----------



## Toro (Apr 15, 2012)

paulitician said:


> Oh lighten up Francis. The dude is pretty funny



Yes, 9/11 inside nutjob is pretty funny sometimes, especially when he says things like 

"Americans should be worried about the murderers Bush and Cheney wandering free, instead of little things *like their children*."

^^^^^^^
True quote.

Hilarious.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 16, 2012)

Toro said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Oh lighten up Francis. The dude is pretty funny
> ...



as usual,Toto likes to twist my words.

you  crack me up with your pathetic debating skills when you run off refusing to addres the information in videos when I ask you to explain whats wrong with that information in them.You wouldnt even last one minute againt a grade school kid with those kinds of debating skills.the teacher would say-toto,we established the rules at the very beginning,that when your opponent presents something,you need to address it.well your not saying anything toto,if you keep remaining silent,you lose this debate.

Now those great debating skills you have,now THATS funny.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 16, 2012)

paulitician said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...



Obviously so.These trolls are actually useful.Like Eots has said many times before,they come in handy in keeping threads like this one alive.This is such a great thread you created that I got to keep it alive and they help me out which is much appreciated.They sure have an irrational obsession over me the way they keep coming back helping me keep your thread alive. 
they for sure  do me a great favor by replying because again,they are useful in keeping these threads alive.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 16, 2012)

paulitician said:


> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...



this shill REALLY has an irrational obsession over me.He talks to himself addressing my posts all the time as Im sure you have noticed many times before. I would say the guy is ready for the nuthouse that he is in so much need for attention from me that he has to talk to himself like he does.Him in Dawgshit are the looniest of them all.


----------



## candycorn (Apr 16, 2012)

toro said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > oh lighten up francis. The dude is pretty funny
> ...



bump!


----------



## Toro (Apr 16, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...



You know what's funny?  9/11 inside nutjob saying someone else can't debate when his entire argument is "Watch these YouTube videos.  Read this book."

Comedy gold.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 16, 2012)

Toro said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...



comedy gold in how you prove you run away like the chickenshit coward you are when challenged to disprove those facts in them frady cat.


as usuaul,you Bush dupes show off what dumbfucks you are that you ditched junior high school science classes.

thanks for helping me prove with your own post that you have no debating skills confirming what i just said for me  that you run off when challenged to refute the information in them.congrats Toto.


----------



## daws101 (Apr 16, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...


once again handjob proves someone else's point for them thanks hanjob!
speaking of ditching class  you missed english religiously


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 16, 2012)

someone farted in here.


----------



## Obamerican (Apr 16, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> someone farted in here.









Rimjob's memorial.


----------



## daws101 (Apr 16, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> someone farted in here.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 17, 2012)

two more farts in a row from the trolls.


----------



## daws101 (Apr 17, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> two more farts in a row from the trolls.



]


----------



## LA RAM FAN (May 2, 2012)

someone farted in here.


----------



## Vidi (May 3, 2012)

Bump for an interesting video.

Ignorance is strength!


----------



## Mr. Jones (May 3, 2012)

The video has all the ludicrous fantasies of the OCT that posters that side with it actually make themselves believe!


----------



## daws101 (May 3, 2012)

Mr. Jones said:


> The video has all the ludicrous fantasies of the OCT that posters that side with it actually make themselves believe!


ok sure !


----------



## LA RAM FAN (May 4, 2012)

someone farted in here.


----------



## Mr. Jones (May 4, 2012)

daws101 said:


> Mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> > The video has all the ludicrous fantasies of the OCT that posters that side with it actually make themselves believe!
> ...



The truth hurts Dawgshit?


----------



## daws101 (May 7, 2012)

Mr. Jones said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Jones said:
> ...


what truth? all I see is you ranting, nothing more.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (May 8, 2012)

Mr. Jones said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Jones said:
> ...



thats why he can only fling shit and cry in defeat like the monkey troll he is.


----------



## daws101 (May 8, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> Mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


speaking of meaningless rambling...


----------



## Obamerican (May 8, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> Mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


Is this one of those ass beatings Rimjob keeps talking about? HUH? HUH?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (May 8, 2012)

two farts in a row from the trolls.


----------



## daws101 (May 8, 2012)

Obamerican said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Jones said:
> ...


I guess it is.
well it is twoofer Tuesday...I think he has a crush on me.


----------



## Mad Scientist (May 8, 2012)

paulitician said:


> '911: A Conspiracy Theory.' Brilliant.
> 
> 9/11: A Conspiracy Theory - YouTube


9/11 Inside Job asked me to watch this video and comment on it so here goes:

"At 2:15 in the video the word 'significant' is spelled incorrectly" Other than that I can find no fault with it.

Did any of you smart guys who believe the official story of 9/11 see this story that just came out today?:

CIA unraveled bomb plot from within - The Washington Post


> The latest al-Qaeda (that we supported in Libya) bomb plot targeting U.S. aircraft was  unraveled from inside the terrorist group by operatives &#8212; including a  double agent &#8212; working on behalf of the CIA and its counterparts in  Saudi Arabia and Yemen, said U.S. and Middle Eastern officials.
> *&#8220;We&#8217;re confident that neither the device nor the intended user of this  device posed a threat to us,&#8221;* Brennan said in an interview on ABC&#8217;s  &#8220;Good Morning America&#8221; program. &#8220;We had the device in our control, and  we were confident that it was not going to pose a threat to the American  public.&#8221;


*The entire justification for having the TSA feel our private parts before we get on airplanes is that WE could be carrying a bomb.*

But this story showed that the *only* person who was capable of getting a bomb was a *double agent who received it from the CIA.

*Hmm, how long have they been doing this?*

This means that in every** attempted terrorist bombing in the US or overseas the CIA should be in the list of suspects. From the first Twin Tower bombings in 1993 to now.

*


----------



## paulitician (May 9, 2012)

Mad Scientist said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > '911: A Conspiracy Theory.' Brilliant.
> ...



It turns out that most of the well-known radical Islamic Terrorists have worked for the CIA at some point. Bin Laden worked for the CIA for years. It's very disturbing. The CIA has its hands in just about all dark activities on this Earth. It's what they do. One day, even the loyal Government Goose Stepper Bots will come to realize that.


----------



## daws101 (May 9, 2012)

Mad Scientist said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > '911: A Conspiracy Theory.' Brilliant.
> ...


right! now the  tsa will will make everybody put their underwear in the little basket !
do love the unproven linkage though


----------



## daws101 (May 9, 2012)

paulitician said:


> mad scientist said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...


we're dooooomed dooomed  i tells ya!


----------



## paulitician (May 9, 2012)

daws101 said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > mad scientist said:
> ...



Now you're catching on.


----------



## daws101 (May 9, 2012)

paulitician said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...


----------



## LA RAM FAN (May 10, 2012)

someone farted in here.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (May 10, 2012)

*Everything You Ever Wanted To Know About 9/11 Rimjob In Under 5 Minutes*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CMKKwcq96NM]How To Make A Sock Puppet - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## LA RAM FAN (May 11, 2012)

still another fart from a troll.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (May 11, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> still another fart from a troll.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 27, 2012)

well since the 9/11 discussion just wont stop and go away,might as well bring back this thread because after watching the video any logical open minded person can see it was an inside job and everthing else said is irrelevent.Not one 9/11 offcial conspiracy theory apologist  has been able to come on here address these facts in this video and debunk them. 

there has been over 8,000 views to this video so there are thousands out there who have seen this and just arent coming on here posting anything since they know they cant refute the facts in this video how the governments version of events is absurd and holds no water.


----------



## Mr. Jones (Aug 29, 2012)

Can't believe anyone finds the events and facts in that video believable, but they expect people to, and they do because after all if it comes from government sources, it must be true. Never mind that they have lied their asses off to the American public many times in the past...


----------



## daws101 (Aug 29, 2012)

Mr. Jones said:


> Can't believe anyone finds the events and facts in that video believable, but they expect people to, and they do because after all if it comes from government sources, it must be true. Never mind that they have lied their asses off to the American public many times in the past...


The theorist is indiscriminately suspicious of all government agencies or private groups, which suggests an inability to nuance differences between true and false conspiracies.
10.The conspiracy theorist refuses to consider alternative explanations, rejecting all disconfirming evidence and blatantly seeking only confirmatory evidence to support what he or she has a priori determined to be the truth.


----------



## Mr. Jones (Aug 30, 2012)

> The theorist is indiscriminately suspicious of all government agencies or* private groups*, which suggests an inability to nuance differences between true and false conspiracies.


 Yeah those insane Islamic terrorists that hate us for our freedumbs


> 10.*The conspiracy theorist refuses to consider alternative explanations, rejecting all disconfirming evidence *and blatantly seeking only confirmatory evidence to support what he or she has a priori determined to be the truth.


Yes describes you perfectly. Look in the mirror when reading what you post, it might help you.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 30, 2012)

Dawgshit farted again I see.


----------



## daws101 (Aug 30, 2012)

Mr. Jones said:


> > The theorist is indiscriminately suspicious of all government agencies or* private groups*, which suggests an inability to nuance differences between true and false conspiracies.
> 
> 
> Yeah those insane Islamic terrorists that hate us for our freedumbs
> ...


golly! straight out of school of  I know you are but what am I.


----------



## Mr. Jones (Aug 30, 2012)

daws101 said:


> Mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> > > The theorist is indiscriminately suspicious of all government agencies or* private groups*, which suggests an inability to nuance differences between true and false conspiracies.
> ...



 There you go, you got it. Whatever it takes to make you understand that you are a hypocrite.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 30, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> Dawgshit farted again I see.



there he goes again shitting all over the floor again. He sure is obviously happy with the money his handlers pay him for his constant ass beatings and humiliation he suffers here everyday.


----------



## daws101 (Aug 30, 2012)

Mr. Jones said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Jones said:
> ...


lol ....might want to look up what hypocrite means


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 30, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > Dawgshit farted again I see.
> ...



still another fart from Dawgshit troll.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 11, 2012)

since this is the best 9/11 thread ever that none of the Bush dupes have an answer for and so many 9/11 discussions are taking place,this thread needs to be brought back again..


----------



## Dissent (Sep 13, 2012)

Damn good video even a sheeple can watch it and not lose attention to the football game going on in the same room...Lets hope it makes idiots think.


----------



## GuyPinestra (Sep 13, 2012)

Why do you think they call them 'idiots'?


----------



## Indofred (Sep 14, 2012)

I'll take a look at the video in the morning as my kid is asleep and I don't want to disturb her slumber.

The most interesting thing about this thread is how the US mad nationalist won't listen to a word about anything that could show the US in a bad light.
No, "I'll take a look and form an opinion", just, "fuck off Muslim lover/troll/Jew hater/whatever".

That displays a staggering lack of intelligence.


----------



## Wroberson (Sep 18, 2012)

It's always easier to believe someone else did it.
No one wants to go around knowing they were 
attacked by their own government.

I'm surprised they didn't include Dick Cheney's Oil Map 
subpoenaed from the US Commerce commerce Dept.
Or the transcript from a meeting in the Oval Office where 
someone was heard saying, "Find me a way to do this.".


----------



## candycorn (Sep 18, 2012)

candycorn said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > '911: A Conspiracy Theory.' Brilliant.
> ...



Still nothing?  I mean...jet engines flew blocks after the planes hit the towers....how did the small explosives remain in place as is necessary for controlled demolition and fully operational?  Not one unexploded charge was found in the rubble.

Anyway, 11 years later...still nothing.


----------



## paulitician (Sep 18, 2012)

Hard to fathom how anyone can still believe our Government told us the truth about 9/11. So many good little Conformist-Bots i guess. It's the only explanation.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I-wnBXbvyzo]Little boxes-Malvina reynolds - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 20, 2012)

agent candyass is hard at work trying to derail the truth in this video  on this thread as well I see.lol

the thing that makes me roll out of my chair laughing is not ONE of the loyal Bush dupes in denial,when you call them out and try and debunk the information in this video,not NONE of them haven taken Paulitician up on the challenge to disprove how absurd these facts are.

they just say crap like-Your losing your credibility telling people they are on drugs for believing the official version and then they run off. 

The thing thats so hysterical about that is you ask them to prove how the information in that video is accurate and proves the official version is correct and EVERYONE of them have run off on this thread without even trying.nothing ever changes around here.


----------



## tooldtocare (Sep 26, 2012)

Israeli intelligence service, Mossad, has confirmed that the Israeli art students were, in fact, part of a major Israeli intelligence operation and that they were conducting surveillance of the activities of the 9-11 hijackers. They also worked with the Israeli Urban Moving System employees in New Jersey who were seen in at least two Jersey City locations -- Liberty State Park and The Doric apartment building -- celebrating the impact of the first plane into the World Trade Center.

The Israelis at Liberty State Park were dressed in Arab-style clothing when they were witnessed celebrating the first attack. The FBI later confiscated a videotape they filmed of the first attack.

Israeli art students who shadowed 9-11 hijackers were part of a major Mossad intelligence operation - Looking Glass News


----------



## tooldtocare (Sep 28, 2012)

Arafat was married to a Christian

* Rabbi David Rosen is a talented and respected rabbi*, originally from the UK. Since in some circles it seems to be *more encouraged to spit on Christian clergymen than build bridges* (this week's events in the Old City), Rabbi Rosen is unpopular with Eskin and his ilk. 

Rabbi David Rosen

* It has been Jerusalem's dirty little secret for decades*:  *Orthodox yeshiva students and other Jewish residents vandalizing churches and spitting on Christian clergyman* as they walk along the narrow, ancient stone streets of the Old City.
Jerusalem's Dirty Little Secret

 Christians say *ultra-Orthodox Jewish students spit at them or at the ground when they pass*. There have also been acts of vandalism against statues of the Virgin Mary. 

Ultra-orthodox Jews 'must stop religious abuse' | World news | The Observer

You can not find one incident where Muslims spit on Christians but you can find countless incidents where Orthodox Jews spit on Christians. 

Has the American press ever covered the above-?

N0


----------



## tooldtocare (Sep 28, 2012)

WillyWonka787 - 11 Jul 2011 04:22:30 (#916 of 2087)
NOTtheTalk - Anti-Semitism where did it come from? (International)

_Your gutter religion_ (Christianity) _has been responsible for more death and destruction throughout History than anyone or any thing else in History._

WillyWonka787 - 10 Jul 2011 23:05:45 (#910 of 2087)
NOTtheTalk - Anti-Semitism where did it come from? (International)
_I suppose it's never occurred to you that you and your gutter religion_ (Christians) _DESERVE to be spit on._

WillyWonka787 - 12 Jul 2011 1152 (#944 of 2087)
NOTtheTalk - Anti-Semitism where did it come from? (International)
_Atrocities committed against non-Christians, by Christians:_	The Crusades
	_The Spanish Inquisition_
	_The conquest and enslavement of Latin America_
	_The Holocaust_
	
WillyWonka787 said: 
_Ohh, and your Lord Jeebus got what he deserved, too.He ain't MY "Saviour". _

WillyWonka787 - Jul 15, 2011 10:41:11 PM (#1078 of 1083) 
NOTtheTalk - Anti-Semitism where did it come from? (International)

_Looks like your so-called 'Saviour' sure f*cked up, didn't he?_

_I'm glad we crucified him, too, by the way. He had it coming. And we'd do it again, too._ 

_Stick that up your fat redneck butt and give it a twist, buddy._


----------



## Mr. Jones (Sep 29, 2012)

The video pretty much sums up the OCT and what these traitors actually believe and want the rest of Americans to believe, and when facts and inconsistencies are raised about the OCT they can't explain them away, and resort to the tiresome "conspiracy theorists" rhetoric just the same way that any American who actually stands up for his/her country and criticizes Israel, they are labelled as "antisemitic" even though the majority of the so called Jews and Israeli's occupying Palestine are not of Semitic bloodlines.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 29, 2012)

whats really hysterical about the fools who come on and call you antisemitic all the time for talking about how Israel was involved is according to THEIR logic,these jews here in this video are antisemitic.



See I have great respect for that jew in that video but somehow according to the official conspiracy theory apologists around here,I am antisemitic.

you are so correct,anywhere on any message board I go to and ask the official conspiracy theory apologists to explain away the inconsistancies,they cant.they try and laugh it off and just call you a conspiracy theorist like the cowards they are.


----------



## daws101 (Oct 2, 2012)

Mr. Jones said:


> The video pretty much sums up the OCT and what these traitors actually believe and want the rest of Americans to believe, and when facts and inconsistencies are raised about the OCT they can't explain them away, and resort to the tiresome "conspiracy theorists" rhetoric just the same way that any American who actually stands up for his/her country and criticizes Israel, they are labelled as "antisemitic" even though the majority of the so called Jews and Israeli's occupying Palestine are not of Semitic bloodlines.


you have no real evidence of inconsistencies in what you call the OTC but many in your criticism of it .


----------



## tooldtocare (Oct 2, 2012)

I found this on the internet. It appears to be an unfinished web page but the content is worth reading and I would like to get your take on it, The web address is included below

Israel God's forbidden place


----------



## daws101 (Oct 2, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> whats really hysterical about the fools who come on and call you antisemitic all the time for talking about how Israel was involved is according to THEIR logic,these jews here in this video are antisemitic.
> 
> 
> Anti-Zionist Jewish Protestors attacked by an AIPAC attendee in Washington D.C - YouTube
> ...


 could'nt get a cleaner copy ?
that Jew? if you were really not  antisemitic or racist you would not needed to mention his 
his faith /culture.
but then again you're an ignorant .illiterate  fuck!


----------



## daws101 (Oct 2, 2012)

tooldtocare said:


> I found this on the internet. It appears to be an unfinished web page but the content is worth reading and I would like to get your take on it, The web address is included below
> 
> Israel God's forbidden place


found these on the net too
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










very similar to yours


----------



## eots (Oct 2, 2012)

daws101 said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > whats really hysterical about the fools who come on and call you antisemitic all the time for talking about how Israel was involved is according to THEIR logic,these jews here in this video are antisemitic.
> ...



using the word Jew is now anti semitic ? and is being a Jew a faith ? or a culture or is it a race ?...has anyone ever made up their mind on this or is it or does the definition change to suit the argument at hand ?


----------



## daws101 (Oct 2, 2012)

eots said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...


showcasing your ignorace again or your selective reading ?
the term handjob used was "that jew" it's a pejorative : Definition of PEJORATIVE
: a word or phrase that has negative connotations or that is intended to disparage or belittle : a pejorative word or phrase . like "you people" or "that fag" or those ni******.
but since you're nearly as ignorant as he is maybe you're not to blame.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 2, 2012)

someone farted in here.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 2, 2012)

QUOTE=eots;6092754]





daws101 said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > whats really hysterical about the fools who come on and call you antisemitic all the time for talking about how Israel was involved is according to THEIR logic,these jews here in this video are antisemitic.
> ...



using the word Jew is now anti semitic ? and is being a Jew a faith ? or a culture or is it a race ?...has anyone ever made up their mind on this or is it or does the definition change to suit the argument at hand ?[/QUOTE]

dawgshit somehow doesnt get it that Jew is just short for jewish person.


----------



## eots (Oct 2, 2012)

Jews say..."We Jews..BLAH BLAH BLAH ..ect ect all the time...


----------



## daws101 (Oct 3, 2012)

eots said:


> Jews say..."We Jews..BLAH BLAH BLAH ..ect ect all the time...


yes they do BECAUSE THEY ARE JEWS! it's not the same as previously pointed out. your self imposed ignorance shines!


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 3, 2012)

still ANOTHER fart from Dawgshit.


----------



## eots (Oct 3, 2012)

daws101 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



So if I say.. a Fag ..instead of ..that fag its OK ?..what if there are  several fags in a group and a you need to distinguished one from the rest is it ok to say...which fag ?...oh that fag...or is your point  the word Jew is akin to fag and ****** ?...is that it ?


----------



## candycorn (Oct 4, 2012)

candycorn said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...



Seriously...jet engines flew for blocks after the planes hit the towers.  Why didn't any of the supposedly planted bombs get tossed or their residue found in the rubble?

Anyone?


----------



## eots (Oct 4, 2012)

> Seriously...jet engines flew for blocks after the planes hit the towers. Why didn't any of the supposedly planted bombs get tossed or their residue found in the rubble?
> 
> Anyone?




You are comparing jet engines to explosive residue...thats stupid


----------



## eots (Oct 4, 2012)

No test for explosive residue where done


----------



## GuyPinestra (Oct 4, 2012)

And the steel was shipped off to China as fast as they could load the ships...


----------



## candycorn (Oct 4, 2012)

GuyPinestra said:


> And the steel was shipped off to China as fast as they could load the ships...



Total nonsense:

The 1:03 Mark here shows them poring over the steel...they don't look Chinese dickweed:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KPqxJpykW00]Sep 11 - "Why the Towers Fell" - Nova PBS - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eots (Oct 5, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bdQh18kvpRU]Debunking Novas Pancake Theory of WTC using common sense - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eots (Oct 5, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z8W-t57xnZg&feature=player_embedded]MIT Engineer Disputes 911 Theory of the WTC Collapse-Part 1 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## GuyPinestra (Oct 5, 2012)

Pore over this and answer me a question...







How did that core column get cut like that? Right there above the fireman's head, you see it?

Strange, isn't it?


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 5, 2012)

GuyPinestra said:


> Pore over this and answer me a question...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm not sure how strange I can consider any way a column might end up cut/crushed/warped at the bottom of that pile of debris.  With as much crap as was falling down that day (assuming this is, in fact, a 9/11 photo) all kinds of different forms of destruction would seem possible.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Oct 5, 2012)

GuyPinestra said:


> Pore over this and answer me a question...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Simple. That photo was taken well into the cleanup process, after the iron workers were cutting the columns with cutting torches.


----------



## GuyPinestra (Oct 5, 2012)

Rat in the Hat said:


> GuyPinestra said:
> 
> 
> > Pore over this and answer me a question...
> ...



The differences being... 

1.) When they were cutting columns in the aftermath they were cutting them horizontally, while the column pictured was cut on a severe angle.

2.) Cutting with torches doesn't leave the massive amount of slag evidenced in the photo I posted. That volume of molten metal adhering to the cut line signifies a much higher temperature and a much faster cutting time than anything possible with a torch.

3.) Your photo shows a much smaller I-beam, not a central core pillar. Do you know the dimensions of the central core girders? That core column in my photo is 54''X22" and 5 inches thick. The core pillar dimensions from the higher floors were 36"X16" and 2" thick.

4.) If you've EVER used a cutting torch you know that cutting steel that thick is damned near impossible with a torch.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Oct 5, 2012)

GuyPinestra said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > GuyPinestra said:
> ...



At 1:33 in this video, you will see that the clean up crews were doing diagonal cuts.

WTC Angle Cut Columns during cleanup - YouTube


----------



## GuyPinestra (Oct 5, 2012)

What you're showing are NOT central core pillars, and they're NOT cut at the 60 degree + angle of the core pillar in my photo.

Additionally, you see none of the slag that is evident in my photo. That slag is the indicator of thermite/thermate use, as there is no torch in the WORLD that can melt 5 inch thick steel fast enough to leave that volume of telltale residue.


----------



## Obamerican (Oct 6, 2012)

GuyPinestra said:


> What you're showing are NOT central core pillars, and they're NOT cut at the 60 degree + angle of the core pillar in my photo.
> 
> Additionally, you see none of the slag that is evident in my photo. That slag is the indicator of thermite/thermate use, as there is no torch in the WORLD that can melt 5 inch thick steel fast enough to leave that volume of telltale residue.


This was cleared up years ago. Catch up or shut up. It was cut during the clean up.


----------



## GuyPinestra (Oct 6, 2012)

Obamerican said:


> GuyPinestra said:
> 
> 
> > What you're showing are NOT central core pillars, and they're NOT cut at the 60 degree + angle of the core pillar in my photo.
> ...



Cut with what? What cutting torch reaches the temperature necessary to create that volume of slag while cutting through 5 inches of solid steel? Only a plasma cutter can do it, and the handheld models don't cut anything thicker than 2 inches.

Wanna try again?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Oct 6, 2012)

National Geographic couldn't cut a thinner column with 175 pounds of thermite...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IhMBjxyH9eg]What National Geographic has to say about thermite and 9/11/2001 - YouTube[/ame]

... the Mythbusters couldn't cut an SUV in half with 1000 pounds of thermite... (starts at 3:00 minutes)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NdNfo6oQsNE&feature=fvwrel]MythBusters-End With a Bang-Part 5 - YouTube[/ame]

... yet the 9/11 perps cut 5 inch thick columns with thermite charges small enough not to be noticed??


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Oct 6, 2012)

I wonder why this computer monitor wasn't cut through by the mighty thermite?? 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vD2rZSXWM3I&feature=related]1lb. Thermite on 19 Inch CRT Monitor - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## GuyPinestra (Oct 6, 2012)

Thermate - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



> Because thermate burns at higher temperatures than ordinary thermite,[1] it has useful military applications in *cutting through tank armor or other hardened military vehicles or bunkers.* As with thermite, thermate's ability to burn without an external supply of oxygen renders it useful for underwater incendiary devices.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Oct 6, 2012)

Your thermate didn't do such a great job cutting through a steel plate.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FU4Be9sz21I]Thermate TH3 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Oct 6, 2012)

Interesting fun fact. Bar-B-Q grills are impervious to the power of thermate. 

LiveLeak.com - Lighting a Grill with a Thermate Grenade (Volume Warning)


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 6, 2012)

two farts in a row from you Moron In the Hat.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 6, 2012)

GuyPinestra said:


> And the steel was shipped off to China as fast as they could load the ships...



yeah a crime of destroying  and removing the evidence they should have been prosecuted for.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Oct 6, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> two farts in a row from you Moron In the Hat.



Hey puppet, nice of you to wake up and join us today.

I have missed your fart & poop posts. Make another for me, little boy.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 6, 2012)

Now if I hadnt just posted just now that would have been THREE farts in a row from you Moron In the Hat.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Oct 6, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> Now if I hadnt just posted just now that would have been THREE farts in a row from you Moron In the Hat.



Well done, puppet Rimjob, Well Done.  

Now don't be stingy, give me a third fart and poop post to show everyone how you dance to my tune.


----------



## GuyPinestra (Oct 6, 2012)

So, someone posts a video of who knows what and you consider it to be factual? Are you really that gullible, or is it confirmation bias?

Usually when someone dumps a black granular substance from a rifle cartridge you can assume it to be gunpowder, no?

And where is this goofy bar b q boy going to get a thermate grenade, anyway?

Your 'videos' prove nothing other than you are unwillingness to address the question I've asked.

What handheld cutting device can cut through 5 inch thick steel at a temperature so high that it leaves massive amounts of slag visible at the cut?


----------



## eots (Oct 6, 2012)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Interesting fun fact. Bar-B-Q grills are impervious to the power of thermate.
> 
> LiveLeak.com - Lighting a Grill with a Thermate Grenade (Volume Warning)



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LNOM_U5UM6Q]THERMITE CUTTING STEEL - VALIDATED - EXPERIMENTALLY DEMONSTRATED - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## MisterBeale (Oct 6, 2012)

911 Vancouver Hearings
One step closer to the truth!
http://www.911vancouverhearings.com/




http://www.nucleardemolition.com/GZero_Report.pdf

http://www.scribd.com/doc/50456176/Dust-Final-Pages-200-to-310















Look into something called Cerenkov Radiation, do a Google search for WTC demolition, WTC memorial, and Crenkov Radiation.








Quantity Of Fallout​


> Another indication that the device might have been a reactor is the quantity of fallout. The fallout refers to the ppms found in the dust from the World Trade Center by the USGS. Different estimates are available for the mass of the towers and how much of that mass was steel as opposed to concrete. These estimates are very close to 200,000 tons of steel and 400,000 tons of concrete for the two Twin Towers together, total.Conservatively, we can estimate that 100,000 tons of structural concrete from each of the towers was pulverized into dust from the force of the explosions. With a minimum of 600ppm of Strontium and 1000ppm by weight of Zinc present in the dust, that translates into 60 tons of Strontium and 100 tons of Zinc in the dust. If we generously assume that as much as one third of the Uranium originally present transmuted into Strontium, this would put the original mass of Uranium present at about 470 tons, per tower. This is a staggering amount. If a lower portion of the Uranium in reactors fssioned into Strontium, then even more Uranium would have been present.  How Much Uranium Is There In Nuclear Devices? This depends upon size and power alone. Taking the example of the Indian Prototype Fast Breeder Reactor, this contains 1,758 fuel subassemblies in the core; each subassembly is made up of 217 tubes or fuel pins with an outside diameter of 6.6mm, an internal diameter of 5.7mm and a length of 2.7m. This gives a volume of 6.9 x10-5m 3per pin and a total fuel volume of 26.3 m 3 in the core. The fuel used is normally an 80% - 20% mixture of Uranium Oxide and Plutonium Oxide but enriched Uranium was used on earlier FBR reactors. Lets assume we use a pure Uranium fuel, which means we are exaggerating the amount of Uranium present in an FBR, but on the other hand FBRs (there are only a handful in operation) have a smaller core than a conventional thermal reactor  so this estimate will actually be lower than what we would expect in a conventional nuclear reactor.Uranium has a density of 18,950 kg m
> -3. Therefore with a volume of 26.3m3 of fuel, this equates to nearly 500tons of Uranium present in the cores.These estimates may not be so far off the mark and they seem to support the view that if these explosions we're caused by reactors and not bombs that there were two reactors, and perhaps more. With one larger reactor under each tower this would account for the seismic signals and nuclear blast signatures. So the amount of fallout maybe consistent with more then one reactor.For another example we can consider the small Magnox nuclear reactor first built at Calder Hall in the UK, which went live in 1956. This contained 10,200 fuel elements, each rod of Uranium one meter long with a diameter of 25mm. The total volume of Uranium was therefore 5m3 and the total weight of Uranium fuel in the core was 95tons. This was a small reactor by modern standards but still contains over 1000 times as much Uranium as would be found in a small atomic bomb. The quantity of fallout that was measured in the World Trade Center dust is quite high and provides evidence that the explosions might have been caused by reactors yet there is equal potential that bombs were used since we arent privy to current high technology used or the infinite possibilities achieved by the nuclear research industry and the real truth is, we just dont know.  We know, with conclusive data obtained from following decay paths that fission occurred in New York City on September 11th, 2001 but we dont know what type of device caused it.













Cars and trucks were turned upside down, the force of the explosion was so fierce.








Why did it take so long to clean up and build the memorial?  Because the site was still "hot."

*Evidence Of Advanced Technology*


> In Dust part 1 we provide conclusive forensic evidence that ternary fission and probably quaternary fission occurred in New York City on September 11th. We have the bullet, which means there must have been a gun, but the gun disintegrated with the Twin Towers and we can now only speculate on what type of gun it was. In Dust part 2, we confirm beyond any doubt the existence of pools of molten metal and continuing high heat regenerating larger particulates that can only be accounted for as a result of nuclear activity. In Dust part 3, we examine Myeloma, Controlled Demolition and the China Syndrome. Here we will examine the evidence related to technologies that are advanced and technologies we have very little information on, but we do have some, and enough to know they exist.  What do we know for certain?  1. We see fission occurring in New York City on September 11th.  2. The large amount of Zinc produced is a typical of known nuclear explosion types.  3. The speculation that hundreds of tons of Uranium may have been present based on the very high levels of Barium and Strontium found in the World Trade Center dust samples.  4. An area of 50 miles around New York City was not destroyed.  When the World Trade Center was constructed, the famous metal Sculpture was commissioned from the German artist Fritz Konig. It was installed in the plaza between the towers, where it rotated once every 24 hours. Konig called it the Great Spherical Caryatid. A caryatid is a female version of Atlas, who carried the world on his shoulders. The sculpture was supposed to signify world peace through commerce. Konigs Sphere as it became known survived the destruction of the towers largely intact, can be seen in many photos taken at Ground Zero, and was re-installed in Battery Park in 2002. The original height of the sphere was 7.62 meters, which is a significant harmonic number in wave mechanics. (Konigs Sphere is pictured at Ground Zero on the next page
> ) In the light of what we know, that there are advanced nuclear reactor designs and advanced weapons designs, this supposedly bronze and steel metal sculpture that managed to survive pulverization by thousands of tons of falling steel and concrete, becomes an intriguing object. At first glance it looks more like a functional technical artefact then a piece of abstract modern art sculpture. It seems to have little to do with peace through commerce and more the function of a collecting device at the focus of a parabolic refactor or other type of wave concentrator.  The World Trade Center Memorial After the collapse, an international competition was held to select an architectural design for a permanent memorial to mark the World Trade Center site. The winning design  and a number of other entries  have as their central feature a sunken pool of water covering the footprint of each tower. Visitors will descend through a passageway to the side of the pool, which they can then look at through a veil of falling water, cascading down the sides of the sunken enclosure. Water is one of the best radiation absorbers. Its used to cover the control rods in nuclear reactors because it works to protect humans from the severe radiation that would otherwise be absorbed.It is also inconspicuous. Covering the footprint of each tower with water and protecting visitors with a curtain of water is an effective way to contain at least the direct radiation emitted upwards by the remains of whatever nuclear devices may remain down there, buried 100 meters below the ground.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Oct 6, 2012)




----------



## Rat in the Hat (Oct 6, 2012)

GuyPinestra said:


> So, someone posts a video of who knows what and you consider it to be factual? Are you really that gullible, or is it confirmation bias?
> 
> Usually when someone dumps a black granular substance from a rifle cartridge you can assume it to be gunpowder, no?
> 
> ...



Tell me how much therm?te it would take to burn through 5 inches of steel considering Nat Geo couldn't even damage 1/2 steel with 175 pounds of it.

Then tell me how they concealed the massive amount of therm?te so that none of the office workers or maintenance crews saw it.


----------



## MisterBeale (Oct 6, 2012)

Rat in the Hat said:


>





Rat in the Hat said:


> Tell me how much therm?te it would take to burn through 5 inches of steel considering Nat Geo couldn't even damage 1/2 steel with 175 pounds of it.
> 
> Then tell me how they concealed the massive amount of therm?te so that none of the office workers or maintenance crews saw it.


Your problem is denial, or more technically, cognitive dissonance http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cognitive_dissonance.  Please adjust.  You don't even bother to read other people's posts.  In the video that eots posted, "_Thermite Cutting Steele - Validated - Experimentally Demonstrated,_" if you had bothered to watch it, all of your questions would have been addressed.  There is really no reason for you to post any further.  You are being an disingenuous troll if you do.


----------



## candycorn (Oct 6, 2012)

Rat in the Hat said:


> National Geographic couldn't cut a thinner column with 175 pounds of thermite...
> 
> What National Geographic has to say about thermite and 9/11/2001 - YouTube
> 
> ...



And of course the fires started by the planes would have set off this thermite immediately.  Oh wait, there were no planes...I forgot. 

Carry on.


----------



## Wyld Kard (Oct 6, 2012)

candycorn said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > National Geographic couldn't cut a thinner column with 175 pounds of thermite...
> ...



Still pretending to know what your talking about.


----------



## MisterBeale (Oct 6, 2012)

candycorn said:


> And of course the fires started by the planes would have set off this thermite immediately.  Oh wait, there were no planes...I forgot.
> 
> Carry on.


I think this is probably where the public get confused, and really it is a bizarre story.  It is also what there is a separate truth movement that is sort of arcane, that most of the truth movement doesn't understand.  It is called the "Pilots for Truth" movement.  But it is integral for gaining a complete picture.  It is instructive for us to realize that remote piloted technology was available long before drones were in common use in the middle east. but they were not used.  They certainly made a great debut on 911.

It is not posited so much that there "were no planes," so much as that what flew into the World Trade Centers were not what we were told.  Why?  Well, first off, two of the planes that we were told were supposed to be flying that day, were not actually scheduled to be flying.  Two planes that supposedly crashed, at the time of the crash, still were in the air, AFTER the crash.  All planes have transponders, things that plot where they should be, and these continued to track their location, after the crashes.
http://pilotsfor911truth.org/ACARS-CONFIRMED-911-AIRCRAFT-AIRBORNE-LONG-AFTER-CRASH.html

So tell me how cars and trucks got flipped upside down, and became scorched?


----------



## GuyPinestra (Oct 6, 2012)

Rat in the Hat said:


> GuyPinestra said:
> 
> 
> > So, someone posts a video of who knows what and you consider it to be factual? Are you really that gullible, or is it confirmation bias?
> ...



Did you not watch the video that showed how to FOCUS the thermate to accomplish the task?

It's only 15 minutes and highly educational...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LNOM_U5UM6Q]THERMITE CUTTING STEEL - VALIDATED - EXPERIMENTALLY DEMONSTRATED - YouTube[/ame][/QUOTE]


----------



## candycorn (Oct 6, 2012)

MisterBeale said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > And of course the fires started by the planes would have set off this thermite immediately.  Oh wait, there were no planes...I forgot.
> ...



And what would have to happen to have four planes in 3 different states be remote controlled--covering thousands of square miles--at times 2-3 miles high.  Certainly your imagination isn't dreaming up that someone on the ground with a TV remote is doing this right?    Please elaborate.




MisterBeale said:


> It is not posited so much that there "were no planes," so much as that what flew into the World Trade Centers were not what we were told.  Why?  Well, first off, two of the planes that we were told were supposed to be flying that day, were not actually scheduled to be flying.


Ahh, so the passengers bought tickets to flights that didn't exist.  



MisterBeale said:


> Two planes that supposedly crashed, at the time of the crash, still were in the air, AFTER the crash.  All planes have transponders, things that plot where they should be, and these continued to track their location, after the crashes.
> http://pilotsfor911truth.org/ACARS-CONFIRMED-911-AIRCRAFT-AIRBORNE-LONG-AFTER-CRASH.html


Ahh supposedly crashed.  What happened to the passengers?  Any idea?  

And of course, what took down the light poles?  

This should be fun.




MisterBeale said:


> So tell me how cars and trucks got flipped upside down, and became scorched?



Both buildings were involved in fire and those fires burned for several days after the collapse.  How did cars become scorched?  Fire does that.  If I had to guess about overturned vehicles, I would imagine the shockwave of the collapse had a lot to do with it along with rubble.  In an never-seen-before event, you're going to have things you've never seen before.


----------



## GuyPinestra (Oct 6, 2012)

candycorn said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > National Geographic couldn't cut a thinner column with 175 pounds of thermite...
> ...



Fuel fires don't burn hot enough to set them off. It takes something hotter, like magnesium. But you already knew that and are just hoping that no one else does.


----------



## candycorn (Oct 6, 2012)

GuyPinestra said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



Apparently not.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rdCsbZf1_Ng&feature=related]Thermite vs. Car - YouTube[/ame]

Feel free to explain all of the other things your theory ignores.  Or not.  Nobody cares.  You're an idiot.


----------



## LordAnthony (Oct 6, 2012)

Hey all! I'm new here! This is my first real post.
The one in the "Introduce Yourself" board doesn't really count.
I'm shocked the 9/11 board is only 38 pages long!  LOL  Here are my thoughts on the issue:
1st - I know denialists think you're evil for wanting to ask questions about 9/11. I talked to someone on YouTube who said that I was a truther because I thought the 9/11 Commission Report left many questions and further investigation was warranted.
He also said that truthers specifically think Cheney did it and no amount of evidence is something they'll accept. This is similar to many debates I have with Denialists. They seem incapable of assimilating information and are rigorously hateful of any rational thought which leads one to question things further. I have no idea why they are like this.
2nd - So ... those lovely folks aside, I wanted to know where everyone ELSE stood.
Are you a "Cheney did it" kind of person?
Do you subscribe to LIHOP (Let It Happen On Purpose)?
Do you think something else, like Israeli Nationalists were behind it?
There's a Spy vs Spy theory (CIA vs. DHS).
Another good one is that it was the Military Industrial complex as a whole.
One guy thinks it was Russian Mind Probes used by the Illuminati! (Now that's a REAL conspiracy theorist!)
I myself am a Detective of the matter. I want to draw up a list of potential suspects and explore the evidence to see what really happened. Further, I also want proper justice done. I'm more action oriented about it ... but not until I have all the facts.
So ... if you're not denying that 9/11 required SOME form of inside support (not necessarily a truther but a non-denialist), what do you think!?!?
Thanks!


----------



## eots (Oct 6, 2012)

candycorn said:


> GuyPinestra said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



Stop being a retard thats like pouring gun powder all over a rock and  lighting it and then saying gunpowder cant blow up rock...FKN stupid

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LNOM_U5UM6Q]THERMITE CUTTING STEEL - VALIDATED - EXPERIMENTALLY DEMONSTRATED - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Wroberson (Oct 7, 2012)

I can do this in as little as 7 words during a meeting about removing Saddam from power.

"Find me a way to do this." - President G.W. Bush 10th day in office.


----------



## eots (Oct 7, 2012)

LordAnthony said:


> Hey all! I'm new here! This is my first real post.
> The one in the "Introduce Yourself" board doesn't really count.
> I'm shocked the 9/11 board is only 38 pages long!  LOL  Here are my thoughts on the issue:
> 1st - I know denialists think you're evil for wanting to ask questions about 9/11. I talked to someone on YouTube who said that I was a truther because I thought the 9/11 Commission Report left many questions and further investigation was warranted.
> ...



I think the very kindest thing that we can say about George W. Bush and all the people in the U.S. Government that have been involved in this massive cover-up, the very kindest thing we can say is that they were aware of impending attacks and let them happen.  Now some people will say thats much too kind, however even that is high treason and conspiracy to commit murder."  http://video.go

Who gained from 9/11?  Who covered up crucial information about 9/11?  And who put out the patently false stories about 9/11 in the first place?  When you take those three things together, I think the case is pretty clear that its highly placed individuals in the administration with all roads passing through Dick Cheney. 

Lt. Col. Robert Bowman, PhD, U.S. Air Force (ret)  Director of Advanced Space Programs Development under Presidents Ford and Carter.  U.S. Air Force fighter pilot with over 100 combat missions. (PhD in Aeronautics and Nuclear Engineering, Cal Tech).   Former Head of the Department of Aeronautical Engineering and Assistant Dean at the U.S. Air Force Institute of Technology.  22-year Air Force career.  Also taught Mathematics and English at the University of Southern California, the University of Maryland, and Phillips University
Patriots Question 9/11 - Responsible Criticism of the 9/11 Commission Report


----------



## eots (Oct 7, 2012)

Endorsement of 9/11 and American Empire (Vol I) &#8211; Intellectuals Speak Out: 

"It has long been clear that the Bush-Cheney administration cynically exploited the attacks of 9/11 to promote its imperial designs. But the present volume confronts us with compelling evidence for an even more disturbing conclusion: that the 9/11 attacks were themselves orchestrated by this administration precisely so they could be thus exploited. If this is true, it is not merely the case, as the Downing Street memos show, that the stated reason for attacking Iraq was a lie. It is also the case that the whole 'war on terror' was based on a prior deception. This book hence confronts the American people---indeed the people of the world as a whole---with an issue second to none in importance and urgency. I give this book, which in no way can be dismissed as the ravings of &#8216;paranoid conspiracy theorists,&#8217; my highest possible recommendation." 

Raymond L. McGovern &#8211; 27-year CIA veteran. Former Chairman, National Intelligence Estimates (NIE), the consensus reports of all U.S. intelligence agencies. According to the Office of the Director of National Intelligence, NIE's "are the Intelligence Community&#8217;s most authoritative written judgments on national security issues." Responsible for preparing and presenting the President&#8217; Daily Brief (PDB) to Presidents Ronald Reagan and George H.W. Bush and for providing intelligence briefing to their Vice Presidents, Secretaries of State, the Joint Chiefs of Staff, and many other senior government officials.  Upon retirement in 1990, McGovern was awarded the CIA&#8217;s Intelligence Commendation Medallion and received a letter of appreciation from then-President George H. W. Bush. Former U.S. Army Intelligence Officer.

Patriots Question 9/11 - Responsible Criticism of the 9/11 Commission Report


----------



## candycorn (Oct 7, 2012)

LordAnthony said:


> Hey all! I'm new here! This is my first real post.
> The one in the "Introduce Yourself" board doesn't really count.
> I'm shocked the 9/11 board is only 38 pages long!  LOL  Here are my thoughts on the issue:
> 1st - I know denialists think you're evil for wanting to ask questions about 9/11. I talked to someone on YouTube who said that I was a truther because I thought the 9/11 Commission Report left many questions and further investigation was warranted.
> ...



Hello and welcome.

I'll take issue with one thing you said.  In no way do I (or any one I know) think that 9/11 questioners are evil.  

But when you're given plausible answers to sensible questions and you deny the proof you're offered, you go beyond having questions and you now have an agenda. Most do that.

But some here (most here) attribute evil motives to men who exhibited no such motivation in the past...what are you supposed to think?


----------



## GuyPinestra (Oct 7, 2012)

candycorn said:


> LordAnthony said:
> 
> 
> > Hey all! I'm new here! This is my first real post.
> ...



Plausible answers? You mean answers that require one to suspend their common sense and ignore facts to the contrary, don't you?


----------



## candycorn (Oct 7, 2012)

GuyPinestra said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > LordAnthony said:
> ...



No...like when jet engines from Boeing aircraft are found at the crash scenes and people like you still use the word "allegedly" to describe the crash.


----------



## GuyPinestra (Oct 7, 2012)

candycorn said:


> GuyPinestra said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



You obviously have me confused with someone else. I've never disputed that planes hit the towers, EVER. 

I doubt I've ever used the word 'allegedly' when discussing this subject, either.


----------



## candycorn (Oct 7, 2012)

GuyPinestra said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > GuyPinestra said:
> ...



Perhaps I do.  Did a Boeing hit the Pentagon?  That is an easy enough question.


----------



## GuyPinestra (Oct 7, 2012)

candycorn said:


> GuyPinestra said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



I don't know, I wasn't there. Several experienced pilots have said that the 'flight path' of that particular plane would be beyond the limitations of the airframe, and that an inexperienced pilot, such as a Saudi hijacker, would never be able to pull it off.

Others with more knowledge than I have said that the 'engine' recovered from the Pentagon didn't belong to the type of airplane that 'hit' it, and others have questioned the lack of wings and tail section in the rubble.


----------



## candycorn (Oct 7, 2012)

GuyPinestra said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > GuyPinestra said:
> ...



So, the 100+ eye witnesses mean what to you exactly?  

So, the alternative is that some engine had to be planted into one of the more secure office structures in the world. 

You're reasoning skills are incredibly weak or you're just being an idiot on purpose.


----------



## GuyPinestra (Oct 7, 2012)

candycorn said:


> GuyPinestra said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



Sorry, I'm not familiar with the "100+ eyewitnesses", I've only seen an interview with ONE, and his credibility was quite weak.

Planted? Where did I say that? From what I've gathered there was only one engine recovered, and it didn't belong to a Boeing airplane. 

I still don't understand how a plane can hit a building and not leave wings or tail section to be found, or even the mark of their impact on the facade. Can you explain that to me?


----------



## Obamerican (Oct 7, 2012)

The freeway next to the Pentagon was bumper to bumper with morning rush hour traffic. There were a lot of people that SAW WITH THEIR OWN EYES a commercial airliner fly low over them and hit the façade of the Pentagon. I doubt they are going to mistake a commercial jet for a "missile". Missiles don't knock down light poles either.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Oct 7, 2012)

GuyPinestra said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > GuyPinestra said:
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Yes, I have watched the YouTube of the Rube Goldberg 'only cuts vertically' device. Where is a YouTube of one of these gizmos cutting horizontally? If you find a YouTube of this, post it, after posting it you have to look for a YouTube of one cutting diagonally. Then you can post that YouTube too.

And since your video shows them vertically cutting a beam that is either 3/8" or 1/2" think, it still does not answer the question of how much therm?te it would take to cut through a 5" thick column. Maybe you can get the inventor of the 'vertical only' device to scale it up and make a YouTube. That would be cool.

And finally, maybe someone could make a YouTube showing how they would conceal the massive YouTube device so that the everyday occupants wouldn't see them.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Oct 7, 2012)

eots said:


> LordAnthony said:
> 
> 
> > Hey all! I'm new here! This is my first real post.
> ...





> all roads passing through Dick Cheney.



So let me get this straight. You think Dick Cheney was smart enough to plan, organize, staff and fund a massive inside job, and make sure no one talked for over 11 years?



This is the same Dick Cheney who couldn't plant WMD's in Iraq to justify the war he supposedly started, couldn't keep his interests in Haliburton secret while he was in office, and shot his hunting partner in the face because he thought he was a bird.

Or are you talking about a different Dick Cheney than I'm thinking about?


----------



## GuyPinestra (Oct 7, 2012)

Rat in the Hat said:


> GuyPinestra said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



Yes, I have watched the YouTube of the Rube Goldberg 'only cuts vertically' device. Where is a YouTube of one of these gizmos cutting horizontally? If you find a YouTube of this, post it, after posting it you have to look for a YouTube of one cutting diagonally. Then you can post that YouTube too.

And since your video shows them vertically cutting a beam that is either 3/8" or 1/2" think, it still does not answer the question of how much therm?te it would take to cut through a 5" thick column. Maybe you can get the inventor of the 'vertical only' device to scale it up and make a YouTube. That would be cool.

And finally, maybe someone could make a YouTube showing how they would conceal the massive YouTube device so that the everyday occupants wouldn't see them.[/QUOTE]

Funny how you claim the video shows a "Rube Goldberg 'only cuts vertically' device" when just past the 8 minute mark the video shows the cutting of a vertical column. I guess you didn't watch it after all, did you? 

And you do realize that the structural steel was not exposed to the people who worked in the towers, don't you? "Every day occupants" would never have a reason to see anything other than the finish of their offices.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Oct 7, 2012)

GuyPinestra said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > GuyPinestra said:
> ...



Yes I did see the vertical cut made in the vertical column. Now show a device making a horizontal cut in a vertical column. 

The elevator maintenance people count as "everyday occupants". How did they not see the cutters while they were doing routine maintenance & repairs? Or were they in on it?

And did you know that above the 78th floor some of the core columns were inside the occupied space because they didn't need as many elevators? How would they put the cutting devices on these without being seen?

For example, here is the core plan for the 87th floor of the north tower. Notice that 12 of the core columns are separated from the elevator banks.


----------



## eots (Oct 7, 2012)

without being seen...oh ...there you go case closed...lol


----------



## eots (Oct 7, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gJy7lhVK2xE]Richard Humenn P.E. - WTC Chief Electrical Design Engineer - AE911Truth.org - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## candycorn (Oct 7, 2012)

GuyPinestra said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > GuyPinestra said:
> ...


Here are about twenty plus some commentary about the personal effects found in the wreckage:

American Airlines Flight 77 Crash Evidence - 911myths





GuyPinestra said:


> Planted? Where did I say that? From what I've gathered there was only one engine recovered, and it didn't belong to a Boeing airplane.


So two planes crashed?  Or I guess you're supposing that something happened to AA77 besides' it crashing into the Pentagon ? 

You ruled out the missile--with a plane engine being planted and all....will you at the very least rule out a missile or is that a bridge too far for you?



GuyPinestra said:


> I still don't understand how a plane can hit a building and not leave wings or tail section to be found, or even the mark of their impact on the facade. Can you explain that to me?



Here are the plane wings leaving a mark.  






You could find it too by Googline "wing marks on the Pentagon".


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Oct 7, 2012)

eots said:


> Richard Humenn P.E. - WTC Chief Electrical Design Engineer - AE911Truth.org - YouTube



A lot of fail in that YouTube.

"I took basic courses in structure". So that makes him an expert in the WTC design? Really? I took basic courses in math, but that doesn't make me an expert in accounting.

"At night when the building were shut down". So I guess they told the employees of foreign companies that they couldn't work when their overseas offices were open.

"Interior column Faraday cage". Why in the world would they build a Faraday cage around the core? What were they shielding the elevators from?

"Black Hole effect". Now it wasn't thermite, but a singularity that brought the towers down?

"The core columns would have collapsed like a telescope". How exactly would the columns have closed up enough to slip down the next section?

"The lobby would have lost power if the planes entered the core". So I guess when he designed the electrical system of the building, he routed all the power up to the top of the building, then brought it back down to the lobby level? 


This whole YouTube looks like it was scripted by Pope Dickey Gage's retarded half-brother.


----------



## eots (Oct 7, 2012)

Rat in the Hat said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Richard Humenn P.E. - WTC Chief Electrical Design Engineer - AE911Truth.org - YouTube
> ...



The man was the Chief electrical engineer at the WTC and his opinions are infinitely more valid and credible than yours


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Oct 7, 2012)

eots said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



Right. The man who routed all the power through the top of the building, and installed a Faraday cage in the core.


----------



## paulitician (Oct 7, 2012)

Seriously, you mean to tell me there are Americans out there who still believe their Government told them the truth about 9/11? Wow, unbelievable. Unbelievable.


----------



## orBeMezaTtnoD (Oct 7, 2012)

Don't you think if there was any credible evidence that 9/11 was an inside job the Obama (blame Bush for everything) administration would have pursued it? Or were they in on it too?

maybe 9/11 didn't really happen, after all everyone knows the government faked putting a man on the moon, didn't they?


----------



## GuyPinestra (Oct 7, 2012)

Rat in the Hat said:


> GuyPinestra said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



Sorry... Vertical column cut horizontally @ 9:53.  I guess you really didn't watch it, did you?


----------



## GuyPinestra (Oct 7, 2012)

candycorn said:


> GuyPinestra said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



You would do well to stop putting words in my mouth. Your pissy attitude does little to engender discussion, but it goes a long way towards making me hostile to whatever point you may try to make.


----------



## candycorn (Oct 7, 2012)

GuyPinestra said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > GuyPinestra said:
> ...



Gee, a twoofer who can't back up her own statements. That almost always happens.  

Another victim.

Next!


----------



## eots (Oct 7, 2012)

orbemezattnod said:


> don't you think if there was any credible evidence that 9/11 was an inside job the obama (blame bush for everything) administration would have pursued it? Or were they in on it too?
> 
> Maybe 9/11 didn't really happen, after all everyone knows the government faked putting a man on the moon, didn't they?



it makes no difference what party holds office both serve the same masters and presidents follow orders...or are shot in broad daylight in front of the whole world


----------



## GuyPinestra (Oct 8, 2012)

candycorn said:


> GuyPinestra said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



You're such a child, it is funny to witness. If you want to argue with me that's fine, I welcome it, but if your 'argument' consists of standing up strawmen it will do little good to continue.


----------



## candycorn (Oct 8, 2012)

GuyPinestra said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > GuyPinestra said:
> ...



Okay...tell us what you think happened at the Pentagon. 

Obviously a plane engine was found; American airlines wreckage was found, passenger DNA was found, passenger personal effects were found, there were 100+ witnesses that saw a plane, lightpoles whose spacing indicate a large jet liner were laying all ofer the place; the explosion was identical to the same explosions witnessed in Manhattan in terms of the dimension of the fireball; nobody who boarded AA77 was ever seen again, phone calls made from the plane indicated that the plane was hijacked; three other planes were hijacked that same day, radar tracked the plane into Pentagon airspace but not leaving it.

Feel free to tackle any of those strawmen if you would.  Feel free to admit you can't.  Twoofers never want to address specifics.  I'm sure if you are man enough to engage, we'll get volumes about anything but those points above.  Typical. Not-effective.  Twoofers are losers.


----------



## GuyPinestra (Oct 8, 2012)

candycorn said:


> GuyPinestra said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



Try this on for size, Cornpone. I never said a plane DIDN'T hit the Pentagon. If you think I did, please quote me. The ENTIRE thread is right here waiting for you to prove your intelligence, give it a go, genius!

Until you can do that, sit the fuck down and shut the fuck up!


----------



## candycorn (Oct 8, 2012)

GuyPinestra said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > GuyPinestra said:
> ...



So you agree AA77 hit the Pentagon?  Earlier you said the engine came from somewhere else.  Explain what you think happened.  I'll have a good chuckle and explain why your wrong.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Oct 8, 2012)

GuyPinestra said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > GuyPinestra said:
> ...



I don't call cutting through only 1/3 of the column a successful test, so that one doesn't count.

And when are you going to get around to telling me how much therm?te it would take to cut through 5 inches of steel? Or provide a photo or YouTubeey of the device it would take to do it?


----------



## GuyPinestra (Oct 8, 2012)

candycorn said:


> GuyPinestra said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



Wrong again, I said... 





			
				GuyPinestra said:
			
		

> *Others with more knowledge than I* have said that the 'engine' recovered from the Pentagon didn't belong to the type of airplane that 'hit' it


I wouldn't know a jet engine from a rocket motor myself, and you have my permission to chuckle at that all you want.

Now quit trying to tell me what I said, you're beginning to look a little foolish.


----------



## GuyPinestra (Oct 8, 2012)

Rat in the Hat said:


> GuyPinestra said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



You should quit moving the goalposts, Rat. The device cut through it horizontally.

As for quantities, how the hell would I know? Considering the fact that military-grade NANO-thermite isn't available to test, your guess would probably be as good as mine. Judging by the video it would take several pounds of regular thermate to do the job.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 8, 2012)

Guy your wasting your time on Moron In That hat and Candyass.They are paid trolls sent here to try and derail 9/11 truth discussions.Its best not to bother with them.they are just here seekting your attention and to waste your time.they know as well as you do that it was an inside job.they wont admit it of course or their handlers will stop paying them.

you've heard the old saying.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 8, 2012)

orBeMezaTtnoD said:


> Don't you think if there was any credible evidence that 9/11 was an inside job the Obama (blame Bush for everything) administration would have pursued it? Or were they in on it too?
> 
> maybe 9/11 didn't really happen, after all everyone knows the government faked putting a man on the moon, didn't they?



you should add that stuff you just posted to your link in your sig you have.That is some hilarious stuff on the net you just posted.


Now THAT is more hilarious than anything thats in that link what you just posted.

You must still be in high school.Thats the ONLY  thing that makes any sense that explains why your as dense and naive as you are. Presidents have committed autrocites against the american people for decades now and the newly sworn in president never pursues what they did because both parties are corrupt.Its a ONE PARTY SYSTEM designed to look like two parties so the american sheople think they have a choice in who gets elected.

The constitution has been trashed by Obama and many other presidents in recent years the last few decades.In the constitution it states the government is suppose to serve the people.we are not suppose to serve them which is what we do now.

9/11 was done so the patriot act could be passed.If you ever bothered to find out what the patriot act states, you would understand that it is against us.Its not for us.

Obama has expanded everything Bush got started and lied about everything he said he would do once he got into office.He said we would vote against the patriot act before he became president.He reversed himself once he got in office and reinstated it.He launched more drone attacks against civilians in pakistan and afghanistan in his first year in office more than Bush did in his entire 8 years in office and your seriously asking if he would pursue this? 

Also you might actually take the time to watch that video here he posted before making anymore laughable comments on this thread.


Seriously, you mean to tell me there are Americans out there who still believe their Government told them the truth about 9/11? Wow, unbelievable. Unbelievable. 


what I wish is that the official conspiracy theory apologists like that last poster on page 39 who replied after you did would actually take the time to watch the video before coming on here and making such ignorant comments first.I mean is that too much to ask just to take five minutes out of yout time to view a video?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 8, 2012)

orBeMezaTtnoD said:


> Don't you think if there was any credible evidence that 9/11 was an inside job the Obama (blame Bush for everything) administration would have pursued it? Or were they in on it too?
> 
> maybe 9/11 didn't really happen, after all everyone knows the government faked putting a man on the moon, didn't they?



Dude wake the hell up already.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...caught-registering-over-100-bogus-voters.html


Yeah there was a lawsuit from delegates of Romneys who were forced to be delegates of his who filed a lawsuit against RNC and of course our corrupt court system throughout the lawsuit.They also came up with last minute rule changes at the RNC convention to sabatoge Ron Pauls election.

They wanted to make sure Romney got the nomination and thast because they dont care if Obama ir Romney gets in office because they are both corrupt.Both bought off and paid for by wall street here to serve them instead of us so as long as one of them is in office,they dont care.Neither of them believe in the constitution and are war mongrels so they are happy either way. 


You are too dense to realise that Ron Paul being elected would be the only way that the crimes of The Bush administration would have been pursued.He was the only candidate who believes in the constitution and not a member of that evil organization the CFR.
__________________


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Oct 9, 2012)

GuyPinestra said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > GuyPinestra said:
> ...



OK, here we go starting the never ending journey down the Truther Yellow Brick Road Of Woo. Now the new goal post is military-grade NANO-thermite. Next it will be the thermite filled columns acting like jets, followed by the red/grey nano-thermite paint.

Why don't we just skip all that and jump right to Dr Tracy Blevins "metal into foam" space ray, OK? It will save a lot of time and bandwidth.


----------



## daws101 (Oct 9, 2012)

eots said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


 didn't know the wtc employed the brain damaged


----------



## eots (Oct 9, 2012)

daws101 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



I do not believe they do..but in your addled brain it seems this type projection and imagining is the only way you can process the information


----------



## GuyPinestra (Oct 9, 2012)

Rat in the Hat said:


> GuyPinestra said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



WTF are you talking about?


----------



## daws101 (Oct 10, 2012)

eots said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


and as always you'd be  wrong .


----------



## orBeMezaTtnoD (Oct 10, 2012)

eots said:


> it makes no difference what party holds office both serve the same masters and presidents follow orders...or are shot in broad daylight in front of the whole world



Who are the masters?


----------



## eots (Oct 10, 2012)

orBeMezaTtnoD said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > it makes no difference what party holds office both serve the same masters and presidents follow orders...or are shot in broad daylight in front of the whole world
> ...



A little something I like to call " the military industrial complex"..its main players
do the real governing behind closed doors at places like the bilderburg and the bohemian grove and various Rockefeller front groups like the CFR and tri lateral commison


----------



## emptystep (Oct 10, 2012)

While we're on the topic of the 9/11 conspiracy I want to throw out a thought. Did the people who brought us 9/11 also bring us the Libyan embassy attack? Crazy? Yes, but there are some some odd facts. Romney had a response incredibly fast. Where did that come from, even though that backfired on him. The attack was like nothing we have seen before. It was a hit on Ambassador Stevens. Hits on individuals are more our MO than terrorist's. Stevens was separated from his security staff. How did that happen? The FBI jumped in very quickly. Does that mean there were 'fingerprints' pointing back to America in some way. The Republican congress can't wait to jump all over this to discredit Obama on foreign policy.

Any thoughts? Anything I missed?


----------



## orBeMezaTtnoD (Oct 10, 2012)

eots said:


> orBeMezaTtnoD said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



So the masters are a complex? and the complex's main players, who  are they today? unknown?

Do the presidents know who gives them their orders or is it done like mission impossible?

Exactly when do the presidential candidates start getting their orders? In high school? before they run in a primary or after they win their party's nomination, or after they are elected? Do their wives know who is calling the shots?

I really want to know cause this isn't taught in any school I've attended but evidently it has become common knowledge...I assume it used to be a secret?


----------



## emptystep (Oct 10, 2012)

orBeMezaTtnoD said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > orBeMezaTtnoD said:
> ...



There is a website devoted to this question. Go figure. The link leaderboard is interesting. (I actually worked for one of the companies in the top ten, SAIC. Who knew?)


----------



## orBeMezaTtnoD (Oct 10, 2012)

Oh, so you don't have any of the answers to these questions but I can find them there? OK I'll look there. I looked and this is what I found

This web site presents a running tally of years of statistics tracking and collection to help those who seek such information about the US government's military spending practices when concerning tax payer contributions to the defense of the nation. Information presented on this site is only as accurate as the sources they reflect. Values are updated whenever possible and when the information is made public and available by the US Department of Defense on a Monday-thru-Friday basis, excluding federal American holidays.

There is nothing on that site that has anything to do with the questions I asked and you obviously are nothing but a blowhard bag of hot air spewing insane conspiracy crap... you don't even know what you're talking about. I could have done better answering my questions myself than referring me to a site of contract statistics.


----------



## eots (Oct 10, 2012)

orBeMezaTtnoD said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > orBeMezaTtnoD said:
> ...




*INDEED..*
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EBJVzwlKUjo]CHENEY & ROCKEFELLER @ CFR: FTAA, TRILATER, COUNCIL OF THE AMERICAS, ETC. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eots (Oct 10, 2012)

*SECRETS..*.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gwJDs1cg9Eo]Bush / Kerry Skull and Bones Avoidance - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## orBeMezaTtnoD (Oct 11, 2012)

So neither you nor any of these youtube videos  can answer the simple questions I asked that anyone who makes the assertions you did should be able to answer, if they really knew what they were talking about and you don't...strange how some people fantasize their world view from youtube clips and internet websites....very strange.


----------



## eots (Oct 11, 2012)

orbemezattnod said:


> so neither you nor any of these youtube videos  can answer the simple questions i asked that anyone who makes the assertions you did should be able to answer, if they really knew what they were talking about and you don't...strange how some people fantasize their world view from youtube clips and internet websites....very strange.



not near as strange as those who characterize factual information on rockefeller's unwarranted influence on government policy and cheneys admission he lied to voters about his involvement in the cfr  and bush and kerrys admission to being members of the same secret society as "youtube clips" and fantasize their world to that which to controlled corporate media feeds them...very strange


----------



## paulitician (Oct 11, 2012)

eots said:


> orbemezattnod said:
> 
> 
> > so neither you nor any of these youtube videos  can answer the simple questions i asked that anyone who makes the assertions you did should be able to answer, if they really knew what they were talking about and you don't...strange how some people fantasize their world view from youtube clips and internet websites....very strange.
> ...



Yeah, and then there's the two Harvard boys running 'against' each other this time. They all play on the same team in the end. One day, most Americans will come to realize that. I truly believe they will.


----------



## candycorn (Oct 11, 2012)

Still, nobody explained what took down the lightpoles if it wasn't AA77.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Oct 11, 2012)

candycorn said:


> Still, nobody explained what took down the lightpoles if it wasn't AA77.



It was some of the pesky nano-termites left over from the WTC.

They would have gotten away with it though, if it weren't for those meddling Truthers in the Mystery Machine.


----------



## GuyPinestra (Oct 11, 2012)

candycorn said:


> Still, nobody explained what took down the lightpoles if it wasn't AA77.



I don't believe you're arguing a point that has already been agreed to. What purpose does that serve?


----------



## candycorn (Oct 11, 2012)

GuyPinestra said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Still, nobody explained what took down the lightpoles if it wasn't AA77.
> ...



So you agree AA77 took down the light poles?


----------



## candycorn (Oct 11, 2012)

Rat in the Hat said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Still, nobody explained what took down the lightpoles if it wasn't AA77.
> ...



Drat!  Foiled Again!


----------



## eots (Oct 11, 2012)

CANDYCORNS DENIAL OF THE FAILURES OF NIST AND THE 911 COMMISSION REPORT IS 
LAMPOST...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3GHM5f9lVho]Pentagon Attack Cab Driver Lloyde England&#39;s Virtual Confession - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## daws101 (Oct 11, 2012)

orBeMezaTtnoD said:


> So neither you nor any of these youtube videos  can answer the simple questions I asked that anyone who makes the assertions you did should be able to answer, if they really knew what they were talking about and you don't...strange how some people fantasize their world view from youtube clips and internet websites....very strange.


eots would be mute if not for utube!


----------



## eots (Oct 11, 2012)

daws101 said:


> orBeMezaTtnoD said:
> 
> 
> > So neither you nor any of these youtube videos  can answer the simple questions I asked that anyone who makes the assertions you did should be able to answer, if they really knew what they were talking about and you don't...strange how some people fantasize their world view from youtube clips and internet websites....very strange.
> ...



youtube is just a format to disseminate information and there is nothing inherently factual or non-factual in  information on youtube..how else do you show the verbal testimony of the taxi driver ...the gramophone ?


----------



## daws101 (Oct 11, 2012)

eots said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > orBeMezaTtnoD said:
> ...


really shit for brains ?"there is nothing inherently factual or non-factual in  information on youtube.."eots 

either something is fact or it's not  
for your  edification: Definition of INHERENT
: involved in the constitution or essential character of something : belonging by nature or habit.
by you definition you tube does nothing...


----------



## eots (Oct 11, 2012)

daws101 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



you have no Idea what you are struggling to say...do you


----------



## GuyPinestra (Oct 11, 2012)

Interesting...

I've never seen that interview before. I guess I'll have to look deeper into the Pentagon aspect of the 9/11 'attacks'.


----------



## candycorn (Oct 12, 2012)

candycorn said:


> GuyPinestra said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



Well?  Yes or no?


----------



## GuyPinestra (Oct 12, 2012)

candycorn said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > GuyPinestra said:
> ...



The animation from the NTSB of the data in the flight recorder shows the plane nowhere near those light poles, so I don't honestly know.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 12, 2012)

eots said:


> CANDYCORNS DENIAL OF THE FAILURES OF NIST AND THE 911 COMMISSION REPORT IS
> LAMPOST...
> 
> Pentagon Attack Cab Driver Lloyde England's Virtual Confession - YouTube



candyass as always gets his ass handed to him on a platter and taken to school.what else is new?


----------



## daws101 (Oct 12, 2012)

eots said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


as always you're wrong 
my guess is you in your ignorant way were trying and failing to say, you tube is nonpartisan .
it will present all submissions whether or not they are total bullshit like the ones you post.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 12, 2012)

back to fart again so soon Dawgshit?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 12, 2012)

Interesting.It looks like I have made orBeMezaTtnoD'd ignore list.




9/11 inside job said:


> orBeMezaTtnoD said:
> 
> 
> > Don't you think if there was any credible evidence that 9/11 was an inside job the Obama (blame Bush for everything) administration would have pursued it? Or were they in on it too?
> ...


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 12, 2012)

eots said:


> orbemezattnod said:
> 
> 
> > so neither you nor any of these youtube videos  can answer the simple questions i asked that anyone who makes the assertions you did should be able to answer, if they really knew what they were talking about and you don't...strange how some people fantasize their world view from youtube clips and internet websites....very strange.
> ...





as usual,the loyal Bush dupes only see what they WANT to see and dodge the facts.


----------



## daws101 (Oct 12, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> Interesting.It looks like I have made orBeMezaTtnoD'd ignore list.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 12, 2012)

still ANOTHER fart from you Dawgshit.


----------



## candycorn (Oct 12, 2012)

GuyPinestra said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



Really?  Where does is show the plane being and at what time?


----------



## GuyPinestra (Oct 12, 2012)

candycorn said:


> GuyPinestra said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



It shows the plane to the north of the lightpoles and 400+ feet in the air.

You should watch it if your attention span is long enough... All the data used in the simulation comes from the flight data recorder they say was recovered on scene.


----------



## candycorn (Oct 12, 2012)

GuyPinestra said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > GuyPinestra said:
> ...



So the altitude never got to zero?


----------



## GuyPinestra (Oct 12, 2012)

candycorn said:


> GuyPinestra said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



Why don't you spend the hour to watch it yourself? It's very illuminating, especially the last 10 minutes...


----------



## candycorn (Oct 12, 2012)

GuyPinestra said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > GuyPinestra said:
> ...



It would be easier if you would just tell me if the FDR ever read zero.  I'd hate to waste an hour watching it and not find out. 

Be a dear and let us know if it ever got to zero.


----------



## GuyPinestra (Oct 12, 2012)

candycorn said:


> GuyPinestra said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



I don't remember...


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 13, 2012)

GuyPinestra said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > GuyPinestra said:
> ...



Because government agents dont get paid to watch those videos.Only to troll.


----------



## candycorn (Oct 13, 2012)

GuyPinestra said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > GuyPinestra said:
> ...



Hmm.

Since you allege the FDR said it was at 400 feet when it hit the poles, and the poles were hit miliseconds before the plane hitting the Pentagon, obviously you're lying through your teeth.  

So we're back to square one since you've been proven to be lying about this.  You're dismissed.

What took down the light poles if it wasn't AA77.  Serious replies only please.


----------



## daws101 (Oct 15, 2012)

GuyPinestra said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > GuyPinestra said:
> ...


so much for your retention and analytical skills !


----------



## daws101 (Oct 15, 2012)

candycorn said:


> GuyPinestra said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


light pole gremlins


----------



## GuyPinestra (Oct 15, 2012)

candycorn said:


> GuyPinestra said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



Actually, what I said was that according to the FDR the plane was much farther north than the light poles AND at over 400 feet. If you think that is a lie than kindly point me to the portion of the animation that makes you believe that.

You haven't proven anything other than your insane ability to create strawman arguments.

All you've got to do is go watch the video yourself and all your little questions will be answered.

Now go watch the video and tell me what you disagree with, won't you?


----------



## candycorn (Oct 16, 2012)

GuyPinestra said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > GuyPinestra said:
> ...



I asked you if it read zero at any point; you said you don't remember.  Obviously this is a lie since the lightpole was hit before the pentagon was by a factor of milliseconds.  

Explain it beeotch;  you brought up the video.


----------



## eots (Oct 16, 2012)

candycorn said:


> GuyPinestra said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



So who exactly do you claim is lying ?? the flt data ??


----------



## eots (Oct 16, 2012)

*Lt. Col. Jeff Latas, U.S. Air Force (ret) &#8211; Former combat fighter pilot.  Aerospace engineer.  Currently Captain at a major airline.*  Combat experience includes Desert Storm and four tours of duty in Northern and Southern Watch.  Aircraft flown: McDonnell Douglas F-15E Strike Eagle and General Dynamics F-111 Aardvark fighter/bomber.  Former President, U.S. Air Force Accident Investigation Board.  * Also served as Pentagon Weapons Requirement Officer* and as a member of the Pentagon's Quadrennial Defence Review.  *Awarded Distinguish Flying Cross for Heroism *, four Air Medals, four Meritorious Service Medals, and nine Aerial Achievement Medals.  20-year Air Force career.
Audio interview with Rob Balsamo 6/25/07:  Regarding the 9/11 Commission's account of the impact of Flight 77 at the Pentagon and discrepancies with the actual Flight Data Recorder information: 

*"After I did my own analysis of it, it's obvious that there's discrepancies between the two stories;  between the 9/11 Commission and the flight data recorder information. * And I think that's where we really need to focus a lot of our attention to get the help that we need in order to put pressure on government agencies to actually do a real investigation of 9/11.  And not just from a security standpoint, but from even an aviation standpoint, like any accident investigation would actually help the aviators out by finding reasons for things happening. ... 

The things that really got my attention were the amount of descent rate that you had to have at the end of the flight, of Flight 77, that  would have made it practically impossible to hit the light poles.

Patriots Question 9/11 - Responsible Criticism of the 9/11 Commission Report


----------



## daws101 (Oct 16, 2012)

eots said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > guypinestra said:
> ...


 kinda obvious it's guy pinhead...


----------



## daws101 (Oct 16, 2012)

eots said:


> *lt. Col. Jeff latas, u.s. Air force (ret) &#8211; former combat fighter pilot.  Aerospace engineer.  Currently captain at a major airline.*  combat experience includes desert storm and four tours of duty in northern and southern watch.  Aircraft flown: Mcdonnell douglas f-15e strike eagle and general dynamics f-111 aardvark fighter/bomber.  former president, u.s. Air force accident investigation board.  * also served as pentagon weapons requirement officer* and as a member of the pentagon's quadrennial defence review.  *awarded distinguish flying cross for heroism *, four air medals, four meritorious service medals, and nine aerial achievement medals.  20-year air force career.
> Audio interview with rob balsamo 6/25/07:  Regarding the 9/11 commission's account of the impact of flight 77 at the pentagon and discrepancies with the actual flight data recorder information:
> 
> *"after i did my own analysis of it, it's obvious that there's discrepancies between the two stories;  between the 9/11 commission and the flight data recorder information. * and i think that's where we really need to focus a lot of our attention to get the help that we need in order to put pressure on government agencies to actually do a real investigation of 9/11.  And not just from a security standpoint, but from even an aviation standpoint, like any accident investigation would actually help the aviators out by finding reasons for things happening. ...
> ...


but some how FLT 77 did !


----------



## eots (Oct 16, 2012)

daws101 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > *lt. Col. Jeff latas, u.s. Air force (ret)  former combat fighter pilot.  Aerospace engineer.  Currently captain at a major airline.*  combat experience includes desert storm and four tours of duty in northern and southern watch.  Aircraft flown: Mcdonnell douglas f-15e strike eagle and general dynamics f-111 aardvark fighter/bomber.  former president, u.s. Air force accident investigation board.  * also served as pentagon weapons requirement officer* and as a member of the pentagon's quadrennial defence review.  *awarded distinguish flying cross for heroism *, four air medals, four meritorious service medals, and nine aerial achievement medals.  20-year air force career.
> ...



_Some how ?_ ....You see...thats why he was a Air crash Investigator and you are not


----------



## daws101 (Oct 16, 2012)

eots said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


he give no explanation to counter the evidence ..so my answer stands ...


----------



## GuyPinestra (Oct 16, 2012)

candycorn said:


> GuyPinestra said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



Actually Fuckwit, I DON'T remember, I have no REASON to lie. I do remember that the plane was too far north to hit the light poles, as well as too damned high to hit them. You ask me for an explanation, I don't have one. That's why we need a REAL investigation, there are too many unanswered questions and too many inconsistencies in the story as told by the 9/11 Commission.

According to the re-creation done with the FDR data, the descent rate would have been so fast that NO PILOT would have been able to pull up from it to hit the ground level of the building, the plane would have hit the ground first. NONE of the pictures or video of the aftermath show ANY signs of contact between the plane and the ground in front of the Pentagon.

Do I know what actually happened?? Not any more than YOU do...


----------



## eots (Oct 16, 2012)

daws101 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...




Col. George Nelson, MBA, U.S. Air Force (ret)  Former U.S. Air Force aircraft accident investigator and airplane parts authority.  Graduate, U.S. Air Force War College.  34-year Air Force career.
Licensed commercial pilot.  Licensed airframe and powerplant mechanic.
Essay: "In all my years of direct and indirect participation, I never witnessed nor even heard of an aircraft loss, where the wreckage was accessible, that prevented investigators from finding enough hard evidence to positively identify the make, model, and specific registration number of the aircraft -- and in most cases the precise cause of the accident. ... 

The government alleges that four wide-body airliners crashed on the morning of September 11 2001, resulting in the deaths of more than 3,000 human beings, yet not one piece of hard aircraft evidence has been produced in an attempt to positively identify any of the four aircraft. On the contrary, it seems only that all potential evidence was deliberately kept hidden from public view.  

*With all the evidence readily available at the Pentagon crash site, any unbiased rational investigator could only conclude that a Boeing 757 did not fly into the Pentagon as alleged.* Similarly, with all the evidence available at the Pennsylvania crash site, it was most doubtful that a passenger airliner caused the obvious hole in the ground and certainly not the Boeing 757 as alleged.  

_As painful and heartbreaking as was the loss of innocent lives and the lingering health problems of thousands more, a most troublesome and nightmarish probability remains that so many Americans appear to be involved in the most heinous conspiracy in our country's history._"   Physics911, by Scientific Panel Investigating Nine-Eleven, 9/11/2001


I guess we better go over all the Air crash investigations these two kooks handled as Air crash investigators..My god one was even president of the Air crash investigation board ! and according to cornyhole,duhs 101,and The expert in all things top secret NCO Ollie...say they have No idea what they are talking about !!!


----------



## candycorn (Oct 16, 2012)

GuyPinestra said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > GuyPinestra said:
> ...


So you don't know the what or the when....  You should stop posting on the topic then and try to salvage a little face at this point. 




GuyPinestra said:


> According to the re-creation done with the FDR data, the descent rate would have been so fast that NO PILOT would have been able to pull up from it to hit the ground level of the building, the plane would have hit the ground first.



First you say the data shows the plane being too high; then you say the data shows the plane hitting the ground.

Do you feel well?  You sound as if you missed your meds.




GuyPinestra said:


> NONE of the pictures or video of the aftermath show ANY signs of contact between the plane and the ground in front of the Pentagon.
> 
> Do I know what actually happened?? Not any more than YOU do...



Actually, I know volumes more than you do as your posts have proven.  

What took down the light poles if it wasn't AA77?  It is a question that is still unanswered.  One thing is for sure; there is no reason to involve the poles if it is any other explanation....there are not downed light poles automatically associated with plane crashes so there would be no reason to stage them.  

Stop while you're behind junior.


----------



## GuyPinestra (Oct 16, 2012)

candycorn said:


> GuyPinestra said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



I'm not behind anything, Cornpone. The fact that you haven't watched the re-creation of the flight data is what has you confused enough to THINK I'm behind.

According to the FDR there are a few 'inconsistencies' with the official story.

1. The flight path as shown by the FDR was much farther north, north even of the Citgo gas station, making it IMPOSSIBLE for Flight 77 to take out the 5 light poles.

2. The descent shown on the FDR was so steep that it would be IMPOSSIBLE to pull out of it to level flight at impact, which is what the 9/11 Commission claimed.



			
				Cornpone said:
			
		

> First you say the data shows the plane being too high; *then you say the data shows the plane hitting the ground.*


There you go again claiming I said something I did not say. I've noticed that's one of your biggest tools when arguing about this subject, you are IN LOVE with the Strawman.

So tell me something, Cornpone. If the FDR data says the plane was nowhere near the light poles, what took them out?


----------



## eots (Oct 16, 2012)

candycorn said:


> GuyPinestra said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



How about you explain why several former U.S air crash investigators and air crash investigation board presidents. Say ...candy corn is full of crap ?


----------



## Obamerican (Oct 16, 2012)

eots said:


> *Lt. Col. Jeff Latas, U.S. Air Force (ret)  Former combat fighter pilot.  Aerospace engineer.  Currently Captain at a major airline.*  Combat experience includes Desert Storm and four tours of duty in Northern and Southern Watch.  Aircraft flown: McDonnell Douglas F-15E Strike Eagle and General Dynamics F-111 Aardvark fighter/bomber.  Former President, U.S. Air Force Accident Investigation Board.  * Also served as Pentagon Weapons Requirement Officer* and as a member of the Pentagon's Quadrennial Defence Review.  *Awarded Distinguish Flying Cross for Heroism *, four Air Medals, four Meritorious Service Medals, and nine Aerial Achievement Medals.  20-year Air Force career.
> Audio interview with Rob Balsamo 6/25/07:  Regarding the 9/11 Commission's account of the impact of Flight 77 at the Pentagon and discrepancies with the actual Flight Data Recorder information:
> 
> *"After I did my own analysis of it, it's obvious that there's discrepancies between the two stories;  between the 9/11 Commission and the flight data recorder information. * And I think that's where we really need to focus a lot of our attention to get the help that we need in order to put pressure on government agencies to actually do a real investigation of 9/11.  And not just from a security standpoint, but from even an aviation standpoint, like any accident investigation would actually help the aviators out by finding reasons for things happening. ...
> ...


"Practically impossible" means it could've happened.


----------



## eots (Oct 17, 2012)

Obamerican said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > *Lt. Col. Jeff Latas, U.S. Air Force (ret)  Former combat fighter pilot.  Aerospace engineer.  Currently Captain at a major airline.*  Combat experience includes Desert Storm and four tours of duty in Northern and Southern Watch.  Aircraft flown: McDonnell Douglas F-15E Strike Eagle and General Dynamics F-111 Aardvark fighter/bomber.  Former President, U.S. Air Force Accident Investigation Board.  * Also served as Pentagon Weapons Requirement Officer* and as a member of the Pentagon's Quadrennial Defence Review.  *Awarded Distinguish Flying Cross for Heroism *, four Air Medals, four Meritorious Service Medals, and nine Aerial Achievement Medals.  20-year Air Force career.
> ...



He is a professional Air crash investigator regardless of how highly improbable he believes the 9/11 commission story is without a full investigation procedure occurring he is not going state absolutes...


----------



## candycorn (Oct 17, 2012)

GuyPinestra said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > GuyPinestra said:
> ...



First you say that the height was "400 feet" at some point when it was supposed to have to hit the light poles.  I asked if it ever read zero since obviously, the FDR would have to read zero at some point--milliseconds before it should read zero--basically at the same time.  Your response was "I don't remember" which is a lot like saying "I arrived at noon" then denying you arrived at 12:00 PM.  

If it never read zero; it's safe to assume that the data was either mis-read or it was damaged.  But I guess we'll never know since you can't bring it upon yourself to report what your own sources say.




GuyPinestra said:


> Cornpone said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


First, changing user names is against the TOS.  Do it again and it will be reported junior.  Learn your place.

Lets look at your quote:



> Actually Fuckwit, I DON'T remember, I have no REASON to lie. I do remember that the plane was too far north to hit the light poles, *as well as too damned high to hit them.* You ask me for an explanation, I don't have one. That's why we need a REAL investigation, there are too many unanswered questions and too many inconsistencies in the story as told by the 9/11 Commission.
> 
> *According to the re-creation done with the FDR data,* the descent rate would have been so fast that NO PILOT would have been able to pull up from it to hit the ground level of the building,* the plane would have hit the ground first.* NONE of the pictures or video of the aftermath show ANY signs of contact between the plane and the ground in front of the Pentagon.



If the FDR data in one breath is supposedly showing the plane at 400 feet, there is no way the FDR data could have shown it would "hit the ground first"; data can do a lot of things but if properly handled, it can't show something being in 2 places at one time.

Additionally, the plane did crash...just like it should have.....duh.

 the plane would have hit the ground first
I've noticed that's one of your biggest tools when arguing about this subject, you are IN LOVE with the Strawman.

So tell me something, Cornpone. If the FDR data says the plane was nowhere near the light poles, what took them out?[/QUOTE]

I'm not sure the FDR shows that because, for some reason, you won't show when the FDR hits zero so it's a false premise.  

I do know that if you're putting together a conspiracy, you keep it as small as possible.  Involving a team to plant light poles in broad daylight when it is not necessary is not going to be on a conspirator's to do list.


----------



## GuyPinestra (Oct 17, 2012)

You really should watch the video, I'm tired of trying to explain it to you.


----------



## candycorn (Oct 17, 2012)

GuyPinestra said:


> You really should watch the video, I'm tired of trying to explain it to you.



You really should watch it too; you don't seem to know much about the FDR; nothing you're willing to tell us anyway.  I wonder why that is?  Facts detremental to your koo-koo for cocoa puffs case about planted airplane parts, faked phone calls, light pole staging etc...?  

Yeah...thats it ain't it my beeotch?


----------



## eots (Oct 17, 2012)

Originally Posted by eots 
lt. Col. Jeff latas, u.s. Air force (ret) &#8211; former combat fighter pilot. Aerospace engineer. Currently captain at a major airline. combat experience includes desert storm and four tours of duty in northern and southern watch. Aircraft flown: Mcdonnell douglas f-15e strike eagle and general dynamics f-111 aardvark fighter/bomber. former president, u.s. Air force accident investigation board. also served as pentagon weapons requirement officer and as a member of the pentagon's quadrennial defence review. awarded distinguish flying cross for heroism , four air medals, four meritorious service medals, and nine aerial achievement medals. 20-year air force career.
Audio interview with rob balsamo 6/25/07: Regarding the 9/11 commission's account of the impact of flight 77 at the pentagon and discrepancies with the actual flight data recorder information: 

"after i did my own analysis of it, it's obvious that there's discrepancies between the two stories; between the 9/11 commission and the flight data recorder information. and i think that's where we really need to focus a lot of our attention to get the help that we need in order to put pressure on government agencies to actually do a real investigation of 9/11. And not just from a security standpoint, but from even an aviation standpoint, like any accident investigation would actually help the aviators out by finding reasons for things happening. ... 

The things that really got my attention were the amount of descent rate that you had to have at the end of the flight, of flight 77, that would have made it practically impossible to hit the light poles.

http://patriotsquestion911.com/


*
So in cornyholes expert opinion this man is a koo-koo coca puff along with the other US AIR CRASH INVESTIGATORS ..that have reached the same conclusions*


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 17, 2012)

GuyPinestra said:


> You really should watch the video, I'm tired of trying to explain it to you.



Guy your wasting your time with candyass.Him,Dawgshit,Gomer Ollie and Moron In The Hat are paid agent trolls sent here to try and derail 9/11 truth discussions.they never watch any of your videos you present to them so your just wasting your time on them.Best to put them on your ignore list.you've heard the old saying before im sure.



candyass is by far the buiggest troll of them all bar none.as you can tell he has an irrirational obsession with the light poles.This dumbfuck troll has alzheimers diseace.Many people have answered that question for him in the past and taken him to school on that handing his ass to him on a platter but he acts like its the first time he has ever asked the question.

He cant never remember the answers given to him so dont waste time on the dumbfuck who is clearly here just to troll and waste your time.


----------



## daws101 (Oct 18, 2012)

eots said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


still doesn't present any evidence ....


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 18, 2012)

someone farted in here.


----------



## candycorn (Oct 21, 2012)

paulitician said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...



Well, dickweed, if YOU watched them, then you should be able to answer the question highlighted above.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 21, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> someone farted in here.



and now agent candyass has farted as well AGAIN..


----------



## slackjawed (Oct 21, 2012)

This just in, prominent twoofer quoted as trusting the mainstream news sources here;

Old Today, 01:46 PM
9/11 inside job 9/11 inside job is online now
Registered User
Member #9012

Join Date: Mar 2008
Posts: 6,003
Thanks: 1,839
Thanked 241 Times in 219 Posts
Rep Power: 0
9/11 inside job has disabled reputation
Quote: Originally Posted by Sunni Man View Post
Sean Connery was James Bond

All of the other 007"s were just pale imitations.
Disagree on that.I actually liked Moore a little better.He brought charisma and humor to the role.I loved Moores sarcasm.

For me Connery AND Moore are the only true James Bond actors to play the role. Moore was an excellent replacement for Connery.None of the others after that were though.

All the others are all phony wanna be imposters. as far as this thread goes,*I wont believe a word of this unless its on the news.*
__________________
must see video.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eAaQNACwaLw]The Obama Deception HQ Full length version - YouTube[/ame]

TROLLS SEEKING ATTENTION WHO MADE THE IGNORE LIST.

LIAR-ABILITY,MORON IN THE HAT,DAWS,SFC GOMER PYLE OLLIE,AND FINALLY THE BIGGEST ONE OF THEM ALL-CANDYASS-AND HIS SOCK PUPPET HE USES,OBAMERICAN. Paid shills sent here to lie and derail truth discussions.
Last edited by 9/11 inside job; Today at 01:48 PM.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Oct 21, 2012)

slackjawed said:


> This just in, prominent twoofer quoted as trusting the mainstream news sources here;
> 
> Old Today, 01:46 PM
> 9/11 inside job 9/11 inside job is online now
> ...



Pretty funny, isn't it.

He won't believe anything about Sean Connery unless it is on the news, but he believes 9/11 was an inside job even though that has never been on the news.

Hypocrisy, thy name is Truther.


----------



## candycorn (Oct 21, 2012)

slackjawed said:


> This just in, prominent twoofer quoted as trusting the mainstream news sources here;
> 
> Old Today, 01:46 PM
> 9/11 inside job 9/11 inside job is online now
> ...



He's dumber than  I tell people.


----------



## eots (Oct 21, 2012)

Rat in the Hat said:


> slackjawed said:
> 
> 
> > This just in, prominent twoofer quoted as trusting the mainstream news sources here;
> ...



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-UrI2uV_PYw&feature=related]Lou Dobbs calls for a new investigation of 9/11! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Oct 21, 2012)

eots said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > slackjawed said:
> ...



OK, I watched the entire video. All I saw was reporting on the responses to 9/11, the ineptitude by govt agencies, the mis-statements by the Pentagon & FAA, and the mistakes in the military timelines of the flights. That was followed by the report about the think tank that Homeland Security set up after 9/11 to try to counter future attacks.

Where in the video is the statement that the govt was involved in the planning and execution of the 9/11 attacks?


----------



## eots (Oct 21, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ryb7UOkouVA]Fox News Geraldo Rivera Talks 9/11 Truth and WTC Building 7! - 11/13/2010 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eots (Oct 21, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ntcdkgy3emc&feature=related]Bill O&#39;Reilly vs 9/11 truther professor - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Oct 21, 2012)

eots said:


> Fox News Geraldo Rivera Talks 9/11 Truth and WTC Building 7! - 11/13/2010 - YouTube



First off, you do realize that Geraldo At Large is an entertainment/opinion show and not news, right?

Second, even Geraldo doesn't believe it was an inside job as evidenced by his telling the crowd to "get a life"

Third, the 1300 A&E's did not investigate 9/11, they only signed a petition asking for a new investigation.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Oct 21, 2012)

eots said:


> Bill O'Reilly vs 9/11 truther professor - YouTube



Again, entertainment/opinion, not news.

Also, O'Reilly is not saying it was an inside job, he's openly mocking the goof who says it was one.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Oct 21, 2012)

Oh, by the way. If 9/11 was an inside job by Bush & Cheney, why did the Paki's dream about crashing a plane into the WTC back in 1979?

PIA_WTC.jpg (image)


----------



## candycorn (Oct 21, 2012)

If you would just say something like this, "The reason the planted charges were not thrown clear by the impact of the jumbo jets while the jet engines traveled blocks was ______ __________ ______" and gave a good reason,  it would immeasurably help your cause. Why is it you can't do that?


----------



## slackjawed (Oct 21, 2012)

candycorn said:


> If you would just say something like this, "The reason the planted charges were not thrown clear by the impact of the jumbo jets while the jet engines traveled blocks was ______ __________ ______" and gave a good reason,  it would immeasurably help your cause. Why is it you can't do that?



If he finds a youtube that couches the issue In that way do not fret, he shall post it.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## eots (Oct 21, 2012)

candycorn said:


> If you would just say something like this, "The reason the planted charges were not thrown clear by the impact of the jumbo jets while the jet engines traveled blocks was ______ __________ ______" and gave a good reason,  it would immeasurably help your cause. Why is it you can't do that?



you really think you could recognize a blast cap in the aftermath of 9/11 thats crazy and any in the crash area would of burned to nothing..you clearly have no idea what you are talking about...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F5qipBVaM08]Project Truth (WTC) - Sip 1.9 Shaped Charges - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Oct 21, 2012)

eots said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > If you would just say something like this, "The reason the planted charges were not thrown clear by the impact of the jumbo jets while the jet engines traveled blocks was ______ __________ ______" and gave a good reason,  it would immeasurably help your cause. Why is it you can't do that?
> ...



So teams of metalworkers went through the building making thousands of holes and cuts in the columns so these charges could work?

And nobody saw them wheeling in all the tanks of oxygen and acetylene it would take to make them while they were doing it?


----------



## slackjawed (Oct 21, 2012)

So teams of metalworkers went through the building making thousands of holes and cuts in the columns so these charges could work?

And nobody saw them wheeling in all the tanks of oxygen and acetylene it would take to make them while they were doing it?


Its downtown manhatten, happens all the time, who would be around to notice?

Sarcasm off

Ok, I keep telling you all it was evil midgets, now absolutley nobody would notice a crew of evil midgets wheeling tanks in the building all day, it really is the perfect cover 

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## candycorn (Oct 21, 2012)

Everything you wanted to know about the attack except details and what happened.  Thats all.


----------



## eots (Oct 21, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MUip4-Ibzk0]Scott Forbes 9 11 power down The Elephant In The Room - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eots (Oct 21, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_s5w6uZof00&feature=relmfu]9/11 WTC Employee Discusses pre 9/11 Power downs. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Oct 21, 2012)

eots said:


> Scott Forbes 9 11 power down The Elephant In The Room - YouTube



They made all the holes and cuts in the South Tower in 30 hours? 47 columns, 110 floors in that little time?

And when was the North Tower powered down?

And on what planet does a plane flying past a building sound like "a truck bumping down the road"?


----------



## eots (Oct 21, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u5IgqJXyLbg]Tom Sullivan - Explosives Technician - Loader - AE911Truth.org - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## candycorn (Oct 22, 2012)

Rat in the Hat said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Scott Forbes 9 11 power down The Elephant In The Room - YouTube
> ...



You wonder why EOTS won't simply write out what he thinks happened.  I mean 2 years ago, there was an issue of trying to keep credibility but now....what is he trying to maintain?


----------



## eots (Oct 22, 2012)

candycorn said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



Its simple NIST failed in determine the cause of the collapses and these collapses could not occur without some kind of explosives used in a very precise manner,..with very clear attempts to block any real investigation and destruction of evidence and exclusion of key witnesses it would appear elements within the government played a role in the events of 9/11 and the implosions of these buildings


----------



## daws101 (Oct 23, 2012)

eots said:


> Fox News Geraldo Rivera Talks 9/11 Truth and WTC Building 7! - 11/13/2010 - YouTube


 lou dobbs and Geraldo Rivera! oh my fucking god!!!!!


----------



## PredFan (Oct 24, 2012)

Everything you wanted to know about the 9-11 Terrorist attacks in less than 15 seconds:

A group of muslims hijacked 4 planes, flew two planes into the towers, another into the Pentagon and another crashed in a field.



You're welcome.


----------



## daws101 (Oct 24, 2012)

PredFan said:


> Everything you wanted to know about the 9-11 Terrorist attacks in less than 15 seconds:
> 
> A group of muslims hijacked 4 planes, flew two planes into the towers, another into the Pentagon and another crashed in a field.
> 
> ...


 that could only happen in reality...a place rarely visted by twoofers.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 26, 2012)

someone farted in here.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 26, 2012)

PredFan said:


> Everything you wanted to know about the 9-11 Terrorist attacks in less than 15 seconds:
> 
> A group of muslims hijacked 4 planes, flew two planes into the towers, another into the Pentagon and another crashed in a field.
> 
> ...



as always,chickenshit coward prdefan proves he is afraid of the truth about government conspiracys especially on 9/11. that he covers his ears and closes his eyes anytime a video like this is shown to him refusing to watch it.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 26, 2012)

eots said:


> 9/11 WTC Employee Discusses pre 9/11 Power downs. - YouTube



these agent trolls sure never get tired of you handing their asses to them on a platter everyday Eots.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Oct 27, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Everything you wanted to know about the 9-11 Terrorist attacks in less than 15 seconds:
> ...








All you're good for is making fart posts. And that's beginning to bore me.


----------



## daws101 (Oct 30, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 WTC Employee Discusses pre 9/11 Power downs. - YouTube
> ...


that would be a good trick if eot's could  actually  do it.,
in reality neither you or he can find your own asses with both hands.


----------



## Mr. Jones (Nov 2, 2012)

PredFan said:


> Everything you wanted to know about the 9-11 Terrorist attacks in less than 15 seconds:
> 
> A group of muslims hijacked 4 planes, flew two planes into the towers, another into the Pentagon and another crashed in a field.
> 
> ...



OK...All skeptics of this story ask is for solid evidence and proof along with the governments honest, and sincere explanations to the questions that went unanswered, that has been the basis for the skepticism.


----------



## eots (Nov 2, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_HnqD-BKvrE&feature=g-high-lik]PSY[/ame]


----------



## Mr. Jones (Nov 3, 2012)

daws101 said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Everything you wanted to know about the 9-11 Terrorist attacks in less than 15 seconds:
> ...



The twilight zone that you assholes live in is not "reality". Believing that Jet fuel that burns at a much lower temp then what is required to cause the global collapse of 3 massive hirises, for the first time in recorded history, in one fucking single day, is NOT "reality" Stupid fucks....


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 3, 2012)

not to mention that if you accept the official version you are confirming that it was an inside job since Al queda was funded by the CIA and the Bush administration allowed the Bin Laden family to fly out of the country then when everyone else was grounded and half the named highjackers turned up alive.Dawgshit never gets tired of showing off what a dumbfuck he really is.

really though,you should be more concerned about whats happening now with the elections than 9/11. with the government sabotoging ron pauls campaine how we  are assured of invading iran now with one of these two clowns as the new president.this is really the important  topic right here on these two threads that  everybody should be concerned with and be posting about  now instead of this one though.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/conspiracy-theories/255975-gop-about-to-steal-ohio-again.html

http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...-romney-and-obama-two-birds-of-a-feather.html

this issue is the most critical facing us right now.as i have said thousands of times in the past, 9/11 is the least of our problems that we have to worry about from  the government right now.this issue is far more dangerous to us them saboting ron pauls campaine for the republican nomination since they will do the same to other future candidates who believe in the constitution as well to serve the people like gary Johnson for example  instead of wall street and the zionists like Obama does and Romney will as well when he gets in, yet these kinds of threads only get two pages devoted  to them.sheesh.


----------



## candycorn (Nov 3, 2012)

If you have NatGeo, the best documentaries on 9/11 I have seen air on Sunday Afternoon.  They are called "Inside 9/11".  It will do what this thread does not; tell you exactly what happened on 9/11.


----------



## eots (Nov 3, 2012)

candycorn said:


> If you have NatGeo, the best documentaries on 9/11 I have seen air on Sunday Afternoon.  They are called "Inside 9/11".  It will do what this thread does not; tell you exactly what happened on 9/11.



stfu...


----------



## Mr. Jones (Nov 4, 2012)

eots said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > If you have NatGeo, the best documentaries on 9/11 I have seen air on Sunday Afternoon.  They are called "Inside 9/11".  It will do what this thread does not; tell you exactly what happened on 9/11.
> ...



   Nat Geo? Really? Do they get into the physics ie the conservation of momentum, or at least try to explain how and why the massive steel structures came down so incredibly fast, or do they totally ignore the fact that the steel that the towers were constructed with does not, can not, turn into spaghetti noodles with temps under 2700 degrees, like the BS that Popular Mechanics put out...You know the BS that they tried to pass off to idiots like yourself in their lame attempt to "debunk" the so called "9-11 conspiracy theories"
which incidentally was written/approved by one if Michael Chertoffs family members..

9-11 is still relevant, especially with this upcoming election/selection, as Mitt Robme has many neo con scum in his circle who are of the same ilk as Bush jrs, and we all remember how well that SOB ran the nation and all the shit those in his administration put America through....Don't we?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 4, 2012)

eots said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > If you have NatGeo, the best documentaries on 9/11 I have seen air on Sunday Afternoon.  They are called "Inside 9/11".  It will do what this thread does not; tell you exactly what happened on 9/11.
> ...



agent dumbuck candyass/obamerican  sure is great for laughs with his fairy tales. lies from the troll as always the norm.the troll wont watch these videos here below because he knows THEY are the best 9/11 documentarys that he cant debunk.



http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...how-alex-jones-knew-about-9-11-happening.html

theres tons of evidence in those two videos which  that propaganda piece NAT GEO wont even touch just like Candyass wont.


----------



## eots (Nov 4, 2012)

There is also an excellent BBC documentary with experts explaining the collapses..WITH LEGO..it will answer all your questions

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CgGOlAWqHIg]9/11 Charlie Veitch BBC.2011.9.11.Conspiracy.Road.Trip Brent Blanchard - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## daws101 (Nov 5, 2012)

Mr. Jones said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Everything you wanted to know about the 9-11 Terrorist attacks in less than 15 seconds:
> ...


 as always sister Jones is out of his depth as the zealots not skeptics had already made up their own unfounded answers based on a false and unprovable premise,no matter what the actual investigations found, it would be disregarded out of hand by the twoofers .
also sister jones has once again misused a technique(skepticism): the method of suspended judgment, systematic doubt, or criticism characteristic of skeptics )to  passoff bullshit as fact.


----------



## daws101 (Nov 5, 2012)

Mr. Jones said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...


mor proof of sister jones' highly tenuous grip on reality.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 5, 2012)

two farts in a row from agent dawgshit.


----------



## daws101 (Nov 6, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> two farts in a row from agent dawgshit.


say's handjob the drag queen of gastrointestinal emanations!


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 6, 2012)

make that three farts from Dawgshit.

He'll come back and shit some more thats a given.either him or fellow agent Moron in The hat or candyass.one of the three.they're way too predicatable.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Nov 6, 2012)

Speaking of predictable Rimjob, I predict you will make another Gage approved fart / poop post.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Nov 6, 2012)

I just found proof that 9/11 WAS an inside job. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VNBRHwxVdGM&feature=fvwrel]9/11 Prediction in 1948 Cartoon? - YouTube[/ame]


Who knew the wheels were set in motion by the Truman administration?


----------



## Wyld Kard (Nov 6, 2012)

paulitician said:


> '911: A Conspiracy Theory.' Brilliant.
> 
> 9/11: A Conspiracy Theory - YouTube



Like I told 9/11 ISJ, that video makes more sense than the spoon-fed garbage that the US Government and media has been trying to get the American people to believe.


----------



## daws101 (Nov 7, 2012)

Wildcard said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > '911: A Conspiracy Theory.' Brilliant.
> ...


only after repeated blows to the head!


----------



## Mr. Jones (Nov 7, 2012)

daws101 said:


> Mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



More proof that Dawgshit can not, will not rebuttal any scientific FACTS that are counter to the OCT fantasy. Saying that someone has a tenuous grip on reality for believing and subscribing to acknowledged, bonafide, documented, proven scientific FACTS such as the melting point of steel, or the laws of physics, that academics will agree with, goes to show you really has the tenuous grip on reality. In fact YOU are the one who lives in the twilight zone of severe denial, and total disregard of the mentioned scientific FACTS, and who displays a laughingly pathetic cowardliness to engage in any meaningful discussion about it.
Instead you just do what you always do, and what you were sent here to do, mainly to redirect serious discussion with bullshit tactics or statements that have absolutely NO substance based on reality.

The 9-11 attacks on our nation and the subsequent "explanations" of it as told by your government have been shown to be false on many aspects, and therefore unprovable, to all but a few morons like you who don't even agree that "jet fuel"  does NOT burn hot enough to melt massive steel structures. You're a fucking clown.


----------



## daws101 (Nov 7, 2012)

Mr. Jones said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Jones said:
> ...


when you're done masturbating ....


----------



## Mr. Jones (Nov 7, 2012)

daws101 said:


> Mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



How about you just explain how the WTC steel melted with jet fuel instead of fantasizing about me sexually you fucking faggot.


----------



## daws101 (Nov 8, 2012)

Mr. Jones said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Jones said:
> ...


two more things sister jones jones fails to comprehend...1. no steel melted at any of the wtc sites.
2. calling your post masturbation is not a sexual fantasy, it is however a spot on description of the nonfactual and non provable nature of your claims.


----------



## eots (Nov 8, 2012)

daws101 said:


> Mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



*Daws get a life and a real job you parasite*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v36bkCB8sTY]9/11 Truth: NIST engineer denies molten steel at Ground Zero - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## daws101 (Nov 8, 2012)

eots said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Jones said:
> ...


a 911 toof clip is not evidence of melted steel.... 

Daws get a life and a real job you parasite.... eots 

eot's jealousy rears it's misshapen head..


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Nov 8, 2012)

daws101 said:


> Mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



You would think that after 11 years, one of the twoofers would have a picture of the "rivers" of molten steel in either molten or cooled form. But maybe they're keeping it in a safe place until the new investigation.

But you watch. One of our illustrious last 4 twoofers here will post a picture or YouTubey of the "meteorite". But they will conveniently ignore the bits of paper and softer metals sticking out of it.


----------



## eots (Nov 8, 2012)

so all these first responders are..twoofers ??...thats your argument...lol...what a loser


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Nov 8, 2012)

eots said:


> so all these first responders are..twoofers ??...thats your argument...lol...what a loser



Which first responder has proof of "rivers" of molten STEEL? Not molten metals like lead, aluminum, copper or brass, but specifically STEEL?


----------



## eots (Nov 8, 2012)

Rat in the Hat said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Jones said:
> ...



as a welder I have seen that very thing.it sticks to the surface as it cools
it would be very simple to determine if the bulk of this object was in fact steel or not...no ?


----------



## eots (Nov 8, 2012)

Rat in the Hat said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > so all these first responders are..twoofers ??...thats your argument...lol...what a loser
> ...



he specifically_ says molten steel running down the channel rails _..they talk of _steel columns_ melted


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Nov 8, 2012)

eots said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



You've seen paper stick to hot metal without scorching?


----------



## eots (Nov 8, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PLjPTHMe3OI]911 Molten Steel - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Nov 8, 2012)

eots said:


> 911 Molten Steel - YouTube



Even Pope Dickie G uses the word "metal" instead of "steel".

I guess he understands that laymen can't identify different metals by sight.


----------



## eots (Nov 8, 2012)

these people are in fact experts....

its orange...  it clearly contains iron...why would NIST not simple test the object ??

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xbMu2w7fSG8&feature=related]Molten WTC rock - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eots (Nov 8, 2012)

how can NIST just ignore the temperatures shown in thermal images ??


----------



## eots (Nov 8, 2012)

This is a chunk of Iron..

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=swH1WaIMkNc&feature=related]WTC "Meteorite" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Nov 8, 2012)

eots said:


> these people are in fact experts....
> 
> its orange...  it clearly contains iron...why would NIST not simple test the object ??
> 
> Molten WTC rock - YouTube





> The concrete does not have point melting. *When the temperature is high (more than 1000°C) the concrete one crumbles like the sugar.* Their components have different behavior. Stone and sand melts to 2600°C, the steel melt to 2500°. The same happens to the components of the cement.


What is the melting point of concrete and or cement? - Yahoo! Answers

The steel could not have been melted, or the concrete would have crumbled.


----------



## eots (Nov 8, 2012)

Rat in the Hat said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > these people are in fact experts....
> ...



OMG whatever are you babbling about...and regardless of what retarded point you are trying to make the fact remains it would take only a few minutes to scientifically determine if the object contained steel...why would they not do this ???


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Nov 8, 2012)

eots said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



Of course it contains steel. The floor pans, trusses and re-bar were all made of steel.

The point is it couldn't be molten steel, because the heat from that would have disintegrated the concrete that still remains in the "meteorite".

And the heat of the molten steel also would have burned the bits of paper, too.


----------



## eots (Nov 8, 2012)

Rat in the Hat said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



you do not really believe your own bull do you ? the object is clearly been melted it does not have chunks of steel sticking out of it..the temperatures it was subjected to can be tested..its composition can be scientifically determined..the concrete would not of _disintegrated _it would _crumble_ ,big difference..and you have not given any explanation as to why simple test would not be done on this object,,any clear thinking, rational person would understand it could be of great forensic value in determining to the conditions and cause of the collapse


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Nov 8, 2012)

eots said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



Would you like to rephrase that??


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Nov 8, 2012)

During this brief interlude, I would like to point out that Rimjob will be along soon to say I got my ass handed to me, and also that daws & I farted in here.

We now return you to the regular discussion already in progress.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 8, 2012)

two farts in a row from you Moron In The Hat.


Daws get a life and a real job you parasite


you mean Dawgshit.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Nov 8, 2012)

*I WIN!!!!!!!*


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Nov 8, 2012)

I've trained Rimjob so well that I should start calling myself the "Moron Whisperer".


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 8, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> two farts in a row from you Moron In The Hat.
> 
> 
> Two more from you.you are so predicatable Moron In the hat.I love it.lol.
> ...


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Nov 8, 2012)

Now my puppet Rimjob thinks that mocking and ridiculing him is doing him a favor. 


He doesn't realize that he's become USMB's biggest running joke. 


Now watch as he dances for me again. Fart post in 6... 5... 4...


----------



## daws101 (Nov 8, 2012)

Rat in the Hat said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Jones said:
> ...


 I just wonder how they kept molten for all this time.


----------



## daws101 (Nov 8, 2012)

eots said:


> so all these first responders are..twoofers ??...thats your argument...lol...what a loser


ah no, but there was no way to tell what was molten as rat explains in his post..
but as always you silly fucks jump on anything to feed your myth.


----------



## daws101 (Nov 8, 2012)

eots said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


bullshit, welding is not the same as melting steel or other metals.
as to your second statement  when metals are liquefied they mix into alloys or amalgams.


----------



## daws101 (Nov 8, 2012)

eots said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


the classic eots backpedal ....I'm getting my ass handed to me so I'll try to bullshit my way out.


----------



## Obamerican (Nov 8, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > two farts in a row from you Moron In The Hat.
> ...


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 9, 2012)

6 farts in a row from the agent trolls. again thank your handlers for us for helping keep the thread alive them asking you to keep coming back here helping it stay at the top.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Nov 9, 2012)

Obamerican said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Nov 9, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DFVoencqfZw]AE911TRUTH PLAYSCHOOL WITH RICHARD GAGE. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 9, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> 6 farts in a row from the agent trolls. again thank your handlers for us for helping keep the thread alive them asking you to keep coming back here helping it stay at the top.



and two more farts from agent troll Moron In the hat the coward who has to lie to try and save face when he is cornered and cant refute the facts.


----------



## Obamerican (Nov 9, 2012)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 10, 2012)

another fart from you agent candyass.

and your lover moron in the hat well be on here soon to join you since he is trolling the boards as well right now.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Nov 10, 2012)

Interesting fun fact.

Rimjob and wildcard are never on the board at the same time.

Coincidence??


----------



## Mr. Jones (Nov 11, 2012)

Obamerican said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Obamerican said:
> ...


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Nov 11, 2012)

Mr. Jones said:


> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> > Just when you think that Rimjob can't get any dumber he goes and posts again. Predictable and a TOTAL puppet. I wonder why Sister Jones doesn't distance himself from the loser? Are they that desperate for "members"?
> ...



How do we show him up when he reads our posts, then pretends he has us on ignore and his only reply is that he says we "farted"?

If that is his level of response, all he deserves is mocking.

And I'm surprised anyone who does believe 9/11 was an inside job doesn't tell him to stop embarrassing the movement the way he does.


----------



## Mr. Jones (Nov 12, 2012)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Obamerican said:
> ...



Man...you are extremely stupid. Can't you even fathom what "by intelligent means" suggests?
Let me help you along jr.   It means posting a rebuttal with something in it that solidifies  and explains why your position as a 9-11 conspiracy theorist is justified. Try including things like why you go against what top credible scientists and physicists, who adhere to the laws of physics and science, and who are counter to the NIST, are wrong.
That would be a start. But you can't, and you wont, so you stick to the easy and immature stuff, like commenting on ISJ's jokes.
If ISJ is so immature, then why do you fall into his little trap? Seems he outsmarts you even when he posts something that you consider embarrassing.
He wipes the floor with you with that shit every time!! Fucking hilarious!


----------



## daws101 (Nov 13, 2012)

Mr. Jones said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Jones said:
> ...


the irony in this post is so thick you need nano thermite to cut through it.
SJ makes unsupportable claims and wishes they had merit.
like this " Try including things like why you go against what top credible scientists and physicists, who adhere to the laws of physics and science,"


----------



## Mr. Jones (Nov 15, 2012)

daws101 said:


> Mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...




It is you cowardly ass kissers that make unsupportable claims, just like the NIST and a government that didn't even want any "investigation" into 9-11. The top people of NIST, you know the liars that you consider credible? Well it took a lowly high school physics teacher to expose their BS claim of "no free fall" and "impossible to have free fall occur because of resistance the structure would provide" How'd that work out for you dumb fuck?(I know..run for cover like a pussy in denial, and comment on "fart" jokes.)

Despite this, you display your willful ignorance by not taking that into consideration, never mind that you should be an extremely pissed off American citizen given the lies and obfuscation tactics of your beloved government and media.
NIST has their computer modelling that doesn't resemble the actual observed event.
Secret computer modeling data, that is so "secret" it can't be released due to "national security/public safety" concerns? 
Yeah I bet...the release of that data possibly would show the extent of their dry labbing and there is fear it would cause such an outcry, it would cause riots and protests the likes this nation has never seen.
Could the "nice" people at NIST be "sparing" us from martial law and chaos? I doubt it, probably more like they don't want to be suicided, or them and their families being among the "disappeared."
But you absolutely don't think and wont believe for a second that the _benevolent _ nice people in the American government would ever possibly harm it's own people..despite decades of history and FOID papers and documents that confirm this horrifying reality..

This doesn't even resonate as slightly suspicious in your warped treasonous, cowardly little brain despite written evidence.

Regarding the WTC-
If a source of heat is applied to steel, it increases in temperature SLOWLY, and loses strength SLOWLY. It does not pass from strong to weak in an instant, or at a particular temperature, provided the temp remains below steels melting point. Any one who has ever worked with torches/welding steel/metals knows this.

*Melting Point Chart, Alloys
*

From what you say you have skills in video or animation, probably never had a callous on your hands, what would you know.

If one takes the time and comes to know that this is accepted knowledge and fact, and considering that the 3 buildings fell so rapidly in their descents despite their massive steel construction, it quickly became one of the first things that drew suspicious scrutiny, and opened the door to the possibility that something other then regular fires was at play..

Add in the fact that most of the debris was quickly hauled away, and that these types of "collapses" had never in history happened before drew more suspicion. Destroying or getting rid of evidence is a strong indication of a coverup starting with someone high in the chain of command.
Good thing FEMA was in NYC the day before in preparation for drills that were "scheduled" to take place to help out. Gee...what a coincidence, in a laundry list of "coincidences" surrounding the 9-11 attacks!

Just like the London Tube bombings, in which an actual terrorist attack took place....ON THE SAME DAY AS SCHEDULED "TERROR" DRILLS!!
Yeah..move along sheeple...nothing here to see, don't ask any questions, after all "are you with us or the terrorists?"

Bush, Condi, and company saying "we had no idea anyone would use planes to strike the towers" When even ABC with Peter Jennings had a segment about how in the recent past
this scenario was actually contemplated and discussed.
Ah, but this is of no concern to the 9-11 conspiracy theorists like yourselves, after all Bush said "LET US NEVER TOLERATE OUTRAGEOUS CONSPIRACY THEORIES, CONCERNING THE ATTACKS OF SEPT. 11. MALICIOUS LIES THAT ATTEMPT TO SHIFT THE BLAME  AWAY FROM THE TERRORISTS THEMSELVES...AWAY FROM THE GUILTY".

Well I took his advice on this one. But, What does he mean "shifting the blame away from the guilty"?
Well it turned out that OBL wasn't even wanted by the FBI for the 9-11 attacks,
When asked, why there is no mention of 9-11 on Bin Laden&#8217;s Most Wanted web page, Chief of Investigative Publicity for the FBI Rex Tomb said, &#8220;The reason why 9-11 is not mentioned on Usama Bin Laden&#8217;s Most Wanted page is because the FBI has *no hard evidence connecting Bin Laden to 9/11.&#8221; *

Yet within minutes of the attack that morning, treasonous American and Israeli talking heads and "terrorism experts" engaged and "informed" the public and the world, in what can only be described as a false premise, diversionary tactic campaign to assign blame and establish a common enemy in the middle of the shock and awe attacks, said that OBL was responsible for 9-11.
Never mind that even Prick Cheney admitted on the Tony Snow program, that
 "we never made the case OR ARGUED the case that somehow Osama Bin Laden was directly  involved in 9-11, THAT EVIDENCE HAS NEVER BEEN FORTHCOMING ".
Really? Another lie, that you fucks dismiss.


Hell even Bush said he wasn't very interested in OBL's whereabouts, AND made fun of our military and their families while at the podium at a Radio and TV Corespondents dinner.
This disgusting display is sick on its own, but even more so when one considers the shit conditions and neglect our military people had to endure, courtesy of Bush, Rumsfeld, and
their buddy Prick Cheny's Halliburton.

BEFORE-


AFTER-


But as usual to sick fucks like you, this is of no consequence. Even when he was subsequently taken to task about the revelation that Sadaam had NO WMD's, he stumbled and stuttered and continued to say that the "hunt for OBL was still on" But again backtracked and said he wasn't interested in OBL's whereabouts.

STILL LOOKING FOR OBL EVEN THOUGH THERE WAS NO PROOF HE WAS RESPONSIBLE FOR 9-11-


THEN ACTS LIKE OBL IS NO BIG DEAL AND WHO KNOWS (cares) IF HE'S EVEN ALIVE-



Bush first delayed and stonewalled any investigation, until the family members of the dead had to go public and embarrass him and his administration. Succumbing to the pressure, he underfunded it, and he appointed the key cover up and bullshit artist, Phillip Zelekow, who wrote papers on "catastrophic terrorism" in 1998, BEFORE 9-11 and how to get the public to believe...bullshit! His thesis in college was on creating/sustaining public myths!
Foreign Affairs, a publication for the Counsel On Foreign Relations published his piece on this, titled "Catastrophic Terrorism-Imagining the *Transformative *Event."

A close associate of Bush and his administration HEADING the 9-11 commission...
An associate of all the members of PNAC, whose paper, "Rebuilding America's Defenses"
called for a "Pearl Harbor type catalyzing event"...to kickoff support for their perceived.. military conquests.

This man WROTE about how the US would respond with "Draconian measures scaling back on civil liberties, allowing wider surveillance of citizens, detention of suspects and use of deadly force. Americans would judge their leaders ,negligent or not,by addressing "terrorism" more urgently". (please save me from the boogeyman!!)

Zelikow was correct indeed and this desired/planned outcome went right along as described, and directed, as evidenced by the likes of co called "Americans" like yourself who clamor for protection and accept watching themselves and their loved ones being groped and fondled by the likes of the TSA, and added "security measures" which BTW, Michael Chertoff, another Israeli firster Syanim, and Bush associate, made huge profits on unhealthy, but profitable security scanners.
Hey gotta take advantage of this once in a lifetime, never before in history event right?

Zelikow wrote-"Contemporary history is defined functionally by those critical people, and events that go into forming the public's presumptions  about its immediate past ...akin to public "myth" without all the negative implications (truth?) 
"Such presumptions are beliefs _thought_ to be true, (although not necessarily known to be true with certainty) *and shared in common within the  relevant political community. *

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PkxVhZFbOPE]Who's Philip Zelikow & what does he have to do with 911? pt1 - YouTube[/ame]

So your authoritative leaders, who are bullshit artists, proclaim the OCT happened as they say, and you as a "good" patriot and citizen debt slave, not wanting to rock the boat, and go against the MSM, and your friends and family, grab your little American flag and wave it furiously calling for blood against who ever _they_ say YOU should be infuriated at. You made the choice to be one of  governments conspiracy theorists, even though they couldn't prove to you they had any solid evidence, but you figure,they _are_ the government after all....


Pat Tillman did this, got all patriotic, wanted to go kick ass (along with many others including my brother) giving up around 3 million dollars to go fight the "evil doers" simply because people like Phillip Zelikow, and the Bush bullshitting Israeli firster group who pulled _his_ strings, and Fox, CNN, MSNBC and the rest of the alphabet infotainment,  brought and paid for lying "media" said so. 
How'd that turn out for Pat, Jessica Lynch and the rest of the poor disillusioned, PTSD inflicted vets who made it back alive? Never mind..what the fuck do you care?

Bibi Nuttyyahoo, who actually said the 9-11 attacks were "good for Israel" got what he wanted with assistance form his  Goy servants in _his_ American Kinesett (our congress-who gave this anti-semite 29 fucking standing ovations?!) along with the dumbed down American braindead to go and kill HIS fucking enemy in Iraq shortly afterwards.
Never letting a good false flag or the "liberation" of an "unfriendly" country go to waste, the oil and energy companies, defense industry, Cheney's Haliburton (no bid contract) and Black Water mercenaries, along with  the heroin trade dealers, money laundering banks, Put option insider trading criminals all took advantage and got a piece of the pie, 
paid for coutresy of American blood and money, 
and let's not leave out the insurance fraud committed by the another Israeli syanim parasite, "Lucky" Larry Silverstein and his people who BTW
has ties and is friends with Bibi.

Lots of Israeli's in almost every step of the way as well, but makes no never mind to assholes like you, after all you wouldn't want to be labelled an anti-Semite, (even though
most of those phony's have no Semitic blood lines that can be traced to the "holy land")

I don't expect you or your braindead ilk to even begin to have any remote spark of curiosity about what was just mentioned, as you fucks can't even get past a most obvious observation concerning fire, steel, melting points, and how the observed destruction of the buildings and witness testimony, goes against what NIST, says and what Bush, Zelikow, and other treasonous scum tell you to believe about their 9-11 conspiracy theory.

You fucks have nothing to support your claims, and absolutely nothing that discredits ours.
All you fucks got is bullshit lies and spin, that come from an entity with a history of lying.
You got nothing.
Go back to your crayons, and coloring books, after your done stressing your brain over your next fart joke reply, fucking losers.


----------



## daws101 (Nov 15, 2012)

Mr. Jones said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Jones said:
> ...


you might try a stronger laxative as pushing out all that shit must be murder on your colon.


----------



## Mr. Jones (Nov 15, 2012)

daws101 said:


> Mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



How predictable of you,  if it's not longer then a 4 letter word in the category shit or fart
you can't respond with any decent rebuttal.
Your a useless POS that never has, and never will post anything that resembles an intellectual challenge to anyone on the USMB other then those who share your level of immature mentally challenged handicap.

You wont dare try to refute what I posted because you don't have the brains or the balls
 you mentally castrated little bitchboy. 
Now run along and cry to your handlers how you got your ass kicked, and could only post what amounts to an IQ of a fetus in response.
You are an embarrassment to the OCTA trolls everywhere


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Nov 15, 2012)

*RICHARD GAGE EMBARRASSING HIMSELF.​*
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MusSulcJwSk]Richard Gage 9/11 - Explosive Contradictions! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Nov 15, 2012)

zOMG!!! Listen to all these explosions. Just look at the huge pyroclastic flows.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RET1fcpHS6U&feature=related]Manhattan Steam Pipe Explosion - Midtown NYC - YouTube[/ame]


The New York sewers must be chock full of super duper nano thermites. 



Unless maybe they're multiple mini-nukes.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 15, 2012)

someone farted in here..


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Nov 15, 2012)

Another intelligent and insightful post guaranteed to sway people to try to get justice for the victims of 9/11


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 15, 2012)

Mr. Jones said:


> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 15, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> someone farted in here..



Moron In the hat is so predicatable on his obsession he has with me.

He farted AGAIN.hee hee.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Nov 15, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > someone farted in here..
> ...



Well, with fact filled, evidence packed posts like these, I can see why anyone trying to take the side that 9/11 was not an inside job has their work cut out for them. Maybe I should give up trying to debate with this intellectual powerhouse of the current truth movement.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 15, 2012)

Mr. Jones said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Jones said:
> ...



Best post on this thread bar none.



what cracks me up about these dumbfuck trolls is you post this link here 

Patriots Question 9/11 - Responsible Criticism of the 9/11 Commission Report

and they come back and call you a tin foil hatter because its so much easier to shoot the messenger than to deal with the facts.

or in the case of agent Gomer Pyle Ollie,he says THEY are wrong and actually expects us to believe HIM instead and that congress works for the people and has our best interests at heart and the media never lies and there is no government corruption going on and never has been and the media has never made things up and is not a tool for the government.

thats gomer and these trolls for ya.they should start a comedy club.

something else you should have included is they always blatantly ignore the fact that there were other buildings much closer to the towers  that were damagad far more severely and had far more extensives fires and yet they did not collapse and they were not owned by zionist jew larry silverstein.yet the towers and bld 7 ALL owned by silverstein collapsed.talk about a tin foil ahtter? hee hee. they ignore that FACT everytime and wont address it.

thats what I have said many times before is how they worship the 9/11 coverup commission despite like you just said,our media has an extremely long history of lying to american people,the gulf of tonkin,the jfk assassination,waco,the list goes on and on and the media has a long history of covering up for them like you said and yet they STILL believe it.you gott love it.

this post is so awesome I just got to say this.

here is ANOTHER great example how they cant debate.you know they have never watched this video because they wont even try and counter the facts in that short five minute video but they have NO ANSWERS for these facts either.these dumbfuck trolls run off cowardly with their tailes between their legs and just dismiss it as a youtube video.again they would be laughed out of a debating hall within one minute,amybe two the way they debate here.hee hee.


----------



## Mr. Jones (Nov 17, 2012)

Still waiting for Dawgshit or any of his buddies to post ANY facts that support their adherence to the
OCT....


----------



## MisterBeale (Nov 17, 2012)




----------



## Mr. Jones (Nov 17, 2012)

MisterBeale said:


>



CONTINUING THE THEME, THEY WOULD HAVE YOU BELIEVE
THIS





PLUS+THIS






EQUALS=THIS













Before you get your panties bunched up in knots little OCTASSes, I know planes were involved too, but the _experts _ said the towers sustained the impacts very well, and concluded that FIRE was the main cause.
Also remember that NO PLANE was involved at WTC 7.

SO,How hot were the fires, how long did they "burn"? And why didn't at least ONE of these massive structures, WTC 7 in particular resemble this?





















INSTEAD OF THIS-











[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iUrxlSVAnm8]wtc 7 collapse.flv - YouTube[/ame]

WAKE UP AND QUIT DOING THIS-


----------



## candycorn (Nov 17, 2012)

any word on what took down the light poles if it wasn't AA77?  No? Carry on.


----------



## Mr. Jones (Nov 18, 2012)

candycorn said:


> any word on what took down the light poles if it wasn't AA77?  No? Carry on.


Fuck you and your light poles. As if not knowing this justifies minimizing the rest of the gargantuan lies that the OCT is filled with.

Still waiting for anyone of you to engage us with your proof that the truth movement is wrong for disbelieving the OCT that you whole hardheartedly are foolish enough to believe in, despite what you know about the perpe*trators* and creators of it.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Nov 19, 2012)

Mr. Jones said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



If fire can not damage the steel in a building, why do they spend money fireproofing the steel when the building is constructed?


----------



## daws101 (Nov 19, 2012)

Mr. Jones said:


> Still waiting for Dawgshit or any of his buddies to post ANY facts that support their adherence to the
> OCT....


 the facts have been posted ad nausem...it can't be helped that you are unable to see them.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 21, 2012)

Mr. Jones said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > any word on what took down the light poles if it wasn't AA77?  No? Carry on.
> ...



wouldnt do any good anyways,He has alzhemiers diseace because many people have answered that question for him too many times to remember and taken him to school on it so many times before in the past its a joke that the pathetic worm is STILL asking the question.


well two of the agent trolls have replied so I am going to assume its a bunch of ramblings in reply to your post.


----------



## Mr. Jones (Nov 21, 2012)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...


 Who said fire DOES NOT damage a 
a building"? This was no ordinary "building".
One reason fire proofing is used is to keep other parts of a structure that DON'T have a the resistance to fire, like heavy thick beams and girders, from igniting, and to give time  for evacuations and save lives, dip shit. 
It certainly isn't because fire will melt or distort massive steel components at temps that are verified NOT to.
Office fires, or even infernos DO NOT CAUSE an exploding total collapse of skyscrapers like the WTC towers experienced, or produce the results witnessed at the WTC 7. If that were the case WTC 7 and others with emergency back up power generation capabilities, would not be allowed to store fuel for its generators.

You like to make it sound and appear that the massive WTC buildings were made with fireproof sticks of wood.
It's astonishing that none of you can explain why it is that seeking the truth about the worst attacks on American soil is wrong.
And the only facts you assholes resort to in justifying you willful ignorance are the very same ones that have been debunked by science, physics, and NIST's own failed testing.

Fire damages steel at very high temps but does not cause a total collapse at the acceleration levels witnessed in NYC on 9-11. So we know that its destruction by fire alone is not proven, and the question remains what did, and then after that who had motive and opportunity and resources. The start to answering these questions are found by asking who benefited the most from the attacks.


----------



## Mr. Jones (Nov 21, 2012)

CONTINUING THE THEME, THEY WOULD HAVE YOU BELIEVE
THIS





PLUS+THIS






EQUALS=THIS













Before you get your panties bunched up in knots little OCTASSes, I know planes were involved too, but the _experts _ said the towers sustained the impacts very well, and concluded that FIRE was the main cause.
Also remember that NO PLANE was involved at WTC 7.

SO,How hot were the fires, how long did they "burn"? And why didn't at least ONE of these massive structures, WTC 7 in particular resemble this?





















INSTEAD OF THIS-











[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iUrxlSVAnm8]wtc 7 collapse.flv - YouTube[/ame]

WAKE UP AND QUIT DOING THIS-


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 21, 2012)

Mr. Jones said:


> Still waiting for Dawgshit or any of his buddies to post ANY facts that support their adherence to the
> OCT....



Looks like they plan on NEVER answering your points you brought up.agent Moron In the Hat when confronted with your points you brought up,like clockwork,he evades it and changes the subject talking about fires being able to cause the collapse of  the towers which you among many others have already debunked too many times to remember.seriously i dont know why you waste your time on these trolls.they sure as hell arent worth my time.


----------



## Mr. Jones (Nov 21, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> Mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Still waiting for Dawgshit or any of his buddies to post ANY facts that support their adherence to the
> ...



Why should you have all the fun making them look like the ignorant fucks that they are?  It's too much fun.


----------



## daws101 (Nov 21, 2012)

Mr. Jones said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Jones said:
> ...


speaking of ignorant fucks  the pics of buildings that burned and not hit by planes are not evidence..


----------



## eots (Nov 21, 2012)

daws101 said:


> Mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...



*wtc 7 was not hit by a plane...* but you know that


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 21, 2012)

Mr. Jones said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Jones said:
> ...



that must be why you bother with them having fun watching them run off with their tail between their legs when confronted with facts and evidence. oh it looks like Dawgshit has replied to you so its time for you to have some fun with him now.

Dawgshit and Moron In the Hat show what hypocrite whiners they are.Here they are whining about my fart jokes calling me immature when Moron In the Hat goes around with an avatar of Ron Paul with a tin foil hat on and Dawgshit like you mentioned earlier before,all he does is post gifs of shit half the time when confronted with evidence and facts. talk about being immature.thats the kind of behaviour i would expect to see out of a five year old kid.

those actions of theirs from the past.at least my fart jokes are funny.Those actions of theirs are just plain childish and pathetic. man what hypocrites.


----------



## Mr. Jones (Nov 21, 2012)

daws101 said:


> Mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...



They are evidence  that massive blazing infernos that burned for way longer times, DID NOT EXPLODE INTO A TOTAL GLOBAL COLLAPSE. NIST says that the primary reason for their demise was FIRE, NOT THE FUCKING PLANES CAUSING STRUCTURAL DAMAGE.
The WTC towers were built in a tapered fashion with the more robust steel components at the middle and even more robust near the lower floors, so how could the weaker, lighter upper part of the skyscraper bash through the lower parts as if it didn't even exist?

The towers held up after the initial impacts and fire balls that NIST even admitted was burned away after 15-20 minutes. So now you are steering away from the fire only scenario and blaming mainly the planes despite the WTC withstanding the impacts? Despite what was said?

Bring it on dumbfuck, show us what ya got pussy.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 21, 2012)

eots said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Jones said:
> ...



Notice how Dawgshit and Moron In the Hat STILL wont address the amazing coincidence how bld 7 not hit by a plane fell straight down at freefall speed yet their next door neighbors of the towers much closer than bld 7  recieved far more extensive damage  to them and had far more extensive fires yet they did not collapse and the only three buildings collapsed that day, were all owned by zionist jew larry silverstein and  all the other buildings that stood despite far worse damage were not.Yep the fires caused the collapse of building 7 says Dawgshit troll the coincidence theorist. and like clockwork,as always,when challenged to address the inconsistencys in this five minute video,him and moron in the hat wont do it.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 21, 2012)

Mr. Jones said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Jones said:
> ...



as Eots just  took him to school on,dont forget that bld 7 also wasnt hit by an airliner.as Dawgshit and Moron in the Hat already know,bld 7 is the crux of the 9/11 coverup commission the commission and they cant get around because of this post of mine below.


 Notice how Dawgshit and Moron In the Hat STILL wont address the amazing coincidence how bld 7 not hit by a plane fell straight down at freefall speed yet their next door neighbors of the towers much closer than bld 7 recieved far more extensive damage to them and had far more extensive fires yet they did not collapse and the only three buildings collapsed that day, were all owned by zionist jew larry silverstein and all the other buildings that stood despite far worse damage were not.Yep the fires caused the collapse of building 7 says Dawgshit troll the coincidence theorist. and like clockwork,as always,when challenged to address the inconsistencys in this five minute video,him and moron in the hat wont do it.


----------



## daws101 (Nov 21, 2012)

eots said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Jones said:
> ...


yes I do ,but you constantly intentionally leave out the fact that wtc7 was hit by debris from wtc 1 THAT WAS STRUCK BY A PLANE...
If wtc7 had not  been damage by debris, then no fires would have started and burned for 7hours collapsing it.
any contention,speculation,story or steaming pile...that leaves out that fact is invalid.   

so blow me.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 21, 2012)

someone farted in here.


----------



## daws101 (Nov 21, 2012)

mr. Jones said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > mr. Jones said:
> ...


ahnananan(cue buzzer)
again your obsession shines.  Already explained.
SEE POST#791


----------



## Mr. Jones (Nov 21, 2012)

daws101 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


 Blow yourself faggot. The reasons why WTC was hypothesized to have collapsed is not because of the damage it sustained, as NIST clearly stated it came down because of fire, which is BS as well as other massive, less fortified structures sustained more severe, and longer lasting infernos and not a one of them fell down with many similarities to a CD. Even the one hirise that had a small piece collapse never experienced a global collapse.
 NIST has not proven this hypothesis is even valid, therefore it is just a guess, and not even a best guess at that. Maybe they should release the computer simulation data for replication purposes, as their model is a fucking joke, just as you are. 
Try again asswipe this is hilarious!


----------



## daws101 (Nov 21, 2012)

Mr. Jones said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


yes you are hilarious...and all the dodging in the world will not make you right.
to have any validity as evidence for something other than fire you'd have to prove that the planes or debris  had nothing to do with the fires.
your other so called called evidence of other infernos is not relevant
as there was no other contributing factors other then fire.
btw  shit for brains nist  factored in the damage from wtc 1 as starting the fires :What caused the fires in WTC 7?
Debris from the collapse of WTC 1, which was 370 feet to the south, ignited fires on at least 10 floors in the building at its south and west faces. However, only the fires on some of the lower floors-7 through 9 and 11 through 13-burned out of control. These lower-floor fires-which spread and grew because the water supply to the automatic sprinkler system for these floors had failed-were similar to building fires experienced in other tall buildings. The primary and backup water supply to the sprinkler systems for the lower floors relied on the city's water supply, whose lines were damaged by the collapse of WTC 1 and WTC 2. These uncontrolled lower-floor fires eventually spread to the northeast part of WTC 7, where the building's collapse began."
Questions and Answers about the NIST WTC 7 Investigation

so your bullshit about fire only is just that bullshit..
you might actually learn something if you read the nist report ,not just twoofer propaganda.

no need to reply ...


----------



## candycorn (Nov 22, 2012)

What took down the lightpoles if it wasn't AA77?


----------



## Mr. Jones (Nov 23, 2012)

daws101 said:


> yes you are hilarious...and all the dodging in the world will not make you right.
> to have any validity as evidence for something other than fire you'd have to prove that the planes or debris had nothing to do with the fires.
> your other so called called evidence of other infernos is not relevant
> as there was no other contributing factors other then fire.



NIST said the main cause was fire at WTC 7. Read the report. The WTC 7 came down with many aspects of a CD. NIST was charged with proving this fire only scenario and they failed miserably. You believe NIST, and apparently sometimes don't as you go against what NIST said was the primary cause of WTC 7 demise. 
You sound like a confused idiot, especially when posted pictures of other blazing infernos used to show you and others as proof that steel framed hirise buildings have, and can indeed withstand more severe fires and DO NOT COLLAPSE with any attributes of a CD. 
It does not matter what starts the fire, the end results are the same... buildings on fire so much so that it became an inferno, and yet they didn't collapse. No one can be as stupid as you are displaying, you are simply being a shill and an internet message board treasonous troll, and not a very good one at that. It is you who are purposefully dodging any serious debate, while playing the role of stupid.



daws101 said:


> btw  shit for brains nist  factored in the damage from wtc 1 as starting the fires :What caused the fires in WTC 7?


 Again the end result was sporadic fires that NIST admitted moved around the building. They did not say that the WTC 7 sustained significant enough damage from the tower to cause the collapse, it was blamed on the fire that they GUESS was started by falling debris, but it's only a guess like the rest of their fable.



daws101 said:


> Debris from the collapse of WTC 1, which was 370 feet to the south, ignited fires on at least 10 floors in the building at its south and west faces. However, only the fires on some of the lower floors-7 through 9 and 11 through 13-burned out of control. These lower-floor fires-which spread and grew because the water supply to the automatic sprinkler system for these floors had failed-were similar to building fires experienced in other tall buildings. The primary and backup water supply to the sprinkler systems for the lower floors relied on the city's water supply, whose lines were damaged by the collapse of WTC 1 and WTC 2. These uncontrolled lower-floor fires eventually spread to the northeast part of WTC 7, where the building's collapse began."
> Questions and Answers about the NIST WTC 7 Investigation


 They have not to this day proven that in all likely hood this was true. They had to change their fuel loads and change the name of occupants to fit their preconceived outcome accordingly.
How much did the sprinkler system in the other hirise fires that were posted help those structures dumbass? They sustained more severe damage, from the fires and burned for many more hours without any assistance from sprinklers. You are a massive fail and don't help in any way to legitimize the NIST fire only hypothesis. Actually proof of NIST deceitful tactics also lay in the fact they wont release their computer simulation data for replication. Fires alone can not cause the total global collapse of a reinforced fireproof,
fortified hirise like the WTC 7. And could not have caused the total exploding collapse of the towers. They were 1/4 mile in height, tapered in steel thickness the lower they went.
You are a fool for not even questioning something so obviously peculiar, then staunchly defending a report that given the circumstance, you go against! Not to mention the laws of physics!



daws101 said:


> so your bullshit about fire only is just that bullshit..
> you might actually learn something if you read the nist report ,not just twoofer propaganda.


 So your bullshit about fire only, is just that, bullshit..
you might actually learn something if you read the NIST report ,not just LIES and propaganda.

By all means do reply this is too funny, as you are a great source of comic supply especially the way you try to turn and twist your reply's around like a lying 2 year old.   The NIST report is BS, they were caught in many instances lying and using deceitful scientific tactics, their testing didn't even back them up, so they had to come up with a BS computer simulation that does not match the viewed results, AND to top it all off
they refuse to let others in the scientific community try to replicate their results, despite this being a government entity that is funded with tax payer money, and you have the audacity and ignorance to come on a public forum and display such nonsensical ignorance.


----------



## Mr. Jones (Nov 23, 2012)

candycorn said:


> What took down the lightpoles if it wasn't AA77?



How could ACARS confirm that AA77 was still in the air around Harrisburg, PA AFTER it supposedly crashed 20 minutes earlier?
Also, how is it that terror and hijack drills were discussed, planed and run for this kind of scenario, and the Bush administration said they couldn't have ever imagined such a scenario?
Never in their wildest dreams they said..Like I said fuck you and your light poles, there are a whole host of discrepancies you have never bothered to address, the best you can do is light poles, but then a stripper that goes by the name "candycorn" should feel right at home discussing "poles".


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 24, 2012)

Candyass troll is just seeking attention.again the troll has alzheimers diseace and will not remem,ber this answer of yours you gave him.This so much applies to candyass.I can only say it so many times.

that  so much explains his infatuation and obsession with poles.He is a stripper who performs for guys on poles.


----------

